# SkipMode and QuickMode coming to Roamio



## Bierboy

According to holiday sale tweet today, skip and quick modes coming "soon" to Roamios...


----------



## foghorn2

Skip mode too? 

Is Ira and the gang changing their minds?


----------



## moyekj

This page says coming 12/10, but then there's an asterisk with this curious blurb:
"SkipMode available in San Francisco/Bay Area and Chicago markets."
Huh?


----------



## foghorn2

moyekj said:


> This page says coming 12/10, but then there's an asterisk with this curious blurb:
> "SkipMode available in San Francisco/Bay Area and Chicago markets."
> Huh?


Right, its only available in areas with a lot of gang shootings or homelessness.


----------



## HD_Dude

moyekj said:


> This page says coming 12/10


Interesting to see the Roamio Plus. Refurbished, but it's the first time I've seen that for sale in a while.


----------



## mdavej

Interesting math on that page too. Says, "TiVo-renewed Roamio Pro w/ 1-year of service $449.99, regular $524.99, save $224.98". Last time I checked, 525 - 450 = 75, not 225. Am I missing something?


----------



## jrtroo

mdavej said:


> Interesting math on that page too. Says, "TiVo-renewed Roamio Pro w/ 1-year of service $449.99, regular $524.99, save $224.98". Last time I checked, 525 - 450 = 75, not 225. Am I missing something?


The cost of a year of service.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

mdavej said:


> Interesting math on that page too. Says, "TiVo-renewed Roamio Pro w/ 1-year of service $449.99, regular $524.99, save $224.98". Last time I checked, 525 - 450 = 75, not 225. Am I missing something?


Written poorly but 1-year of service is $150.


----------



## mdavej

Gotcha. I'd say wrongly written rather than poorly.

Next question. Any reason to buy a Pro instead of a Plus when you can add your own hard drive for less?


----------



## wtkflhn

Bierboy said:


> According to holiday sale tweet today, skip and quick modes coming "soon" to Roamios...


 From your lips to the TIVO god's ears.

Don H


----------



## krkaufman

Bierboy said:


> According to holiday sale tweet today, skip and quick modes coming "soon" to Roamios...


Hmmm... Curious variations in terminology make me wonder how long this sale will last. Is it "Holiday" or "Thanksgiving"?

https://www.tivo.com/sale/*Thanksgiving*


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

mdavej said:


> Gotcha. I'd say wrongly written rather than poorly.
> 
> Next question. Any reason to buy a Pro instead of a Plus when you can add your own hard drive for less?


I don't think so if you can get the 3TB HD at a good price, that's why I bought the Pro instead of the Plus this past April.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

krkaufman said:


> Hmmm... Curious variations in terminology make me wonder how long this sale will last. Is it "Holiday" or "Thanksgiving"?
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/sale/*Thanksgiving*


Did you catch that SkipMode is not listed as part of this sale?


----------



## waynomo

mdavej said:


> Next question. Any reason to buy a Pro instead of a Plus when you can add your own hard drive for less?


How much are you saving? To me it's not worth the time and effort to go out and buy the drive, unscrew the case, etc. There's also the small chance you could mess things up. It's not worth the headache.

I did upgrades and things when there was a big upside. (Added two drives and a turbonet card to my Series 1 and a 1 TB drive to my TiVoHD.) I'm willing to pay a little bit for the convenience, etc. but that is based on my values and not yours.


----------



## krkaufman

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Did you catch that SkipMode is *not* listed as part of this sale?


"Not" listed? That's a typo, right?

Wait, wah!?!? ...


> Don't miss your chance at big discounts on TiVo Roamio DVRs before they're gone forever1! For a limited time, we're offering a year of free service when you purchase TiVo Roamio. Roamio DVRs will include our innovative QuickMode feature, which lets you watch recordings and any shows with a buffer, 30% faster with pitch-corrected audio2. So act now and take advantage of this offer while supplies last. There aren't many left!


I'd have SWORN that I'd read this text 15 minutes ago and SkipMode was listed, though with the bizarre caveat that it would only be available in San Francisco and Chicago.

---

edit: p.s. Ah-ha! T'was a different URL... "Holiday" vs "Thanksgiving"

https://www.tivo.com/sale/*Holiday*

Don't miss your chance at big discounts on TiVo Roamio DVRs before they're gone forever1! For a limited time, we're offering a year of free service when you purchase TiVo Roamio. Roamio DVRs will include innovative features, *like SkipMode (in select markets*)* and QuickMode, so you can jump past commercial breaks with a single click or watch recordings and shows with a buffer 30% faster with pitch-corrected audio2. So act now and take advantage of this offer while supplies last. There aren't many left!

*SkipMode available in San Francisco/Bay Area and Chicago markets.​
I'm thinking the only thing that will matter is geography. I can't imagine the hassle that would result from denying customers based on whether they bought their DVR via the "Holiday" or "Thanksgiving" sale.


----------



## mrizzo80

Any chance 12/10 is the general release and the Priority List will get it before then? Very happy they made the decision to bring this to Roamio's.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

krkaufman said:


> "Not" listed? That's a typo, right?
> 
> Wait, wah!?!? ...
> 
> I'd have SWORN that I'd read this text 15 minutes ago and SkipMode was listed, though with the bizarre caveat that it would only be available in San Francisco and Chicago.
> 
> ---
> 
> edit: p.s. Ah-ha! T'was a different URL... "Holiday" vs "Thanksgiving"
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/sale/*Holiday*
> 
> Don't miss your chance at big discounts on TiVo Roamio DVRs before they're gone forever1! For a limited time, we're offering a year of free service when you purchase TiVo Roamio. Roamio DVRs will include innovative features, *like SkipMode (in select markets*)* and QuickMode, so you can jump past commercial breaks with a single click or watch recordings and shows with a buffer 30% faster with pitch-corrected audio2. So act now and take advantage of this offer while supplies last. There aren't many left!
> 
> *SkipMode available in San Francisco/Bay Area and Chicago markets.​
> I'm thinking the only thing that will matter is geography. I can't imagine the hassle that would result from denying customers based on whether they bought their DVR via the "Holiday" or "Thanksgiving" sale.


Yea it's odd it's listed in one place and not the other. Guess we'll see when 12/10 rolls around!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Awesome that Roamios are getting SkipMode. The location thing is weird though. 

Considering how unreliable it can be on the Bolt, maybe they're being more cautious about the much bigger Roamio rollout.


----------



## keenanSR

Maybe an email/tweet to Margret is in order? Regarding the location thing? Could be just some unchecked ad construction, it's not like TiVo hasn't screwed up ad copy before.


----------



## shupp872

According to Engadget...

http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/24/tivo-skipmode-roamio/


----------



## eelton

Ok, I'm in Chicago...so how do I activate SkipMode? I don't see anything yet. 

I assume a software update is coming.


----------



## waynomo

shupp872 said:


> According to Engadget...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/24/tivo-skipmode-roamio/


Nice!



> It looks like TiVo Roamio owners won't need to buy an upgraded box for the new SkipMode feature. Zatz Not Funny points out info on TiVo's website promising SkipMode will come to older Roamio DVRs on December 10th, which the company confirmed in a statement to Engadget.


(Limited to San Francisco and Chicago at first)


----------



## abeagler

So if the Roamios are getting these features, what's left as the advantage of buying a Bolt? I suppose it's more future-proofed in terms of long term support, but am I missing anything else?


----------



## foghorn2

abeagler said:


> So if the Roamios are getting these features, what's left as the advantage of buying a Bolt? I suppose it's more future-proofed in terms of long term support, but am I missing anything else?


1) slightly quicker interface
2) 4K, maybe they will remaster Gilligans Island in 4K someday and then you can stream it with a 30meg connection or higher 
3) a bent white turd 

If I were CEO, I'd keep the Bolt concept, but market that to OTA users only. Maybe go ahead and call that the Aereo Bolt- umm that would make an interesting graphic. Have bundle deals with an antenna and offer installation in major markets. (I'd love to add that to my LLC's list of services)

Cable/OTA/Pro units then shall get a new square box any one would be proud of displaying and easily sold by cable companies. These units will go back to using 3.5 HDDs but with more capacity and the Pro with 6 tuners. With the patents expiring, Tivo will really need to latch on to cable subs.


----------



## moyekj

abeagler said:


> So if the Roamios are getting these features, what's left as the advantage of buying a Bolt? I suppose it's more future-proofed in terms of long term support, but am I missing anything else?


 It has faster processor and triple the RAM which means apps like PLEX run much better (supports 1080p for example) and downloads are a lot faster, but hardly good enough reasons alone to "upgrade". It's still a downgrade compared to 6 tuner Roamios as far as I'm concerned, especially now that SkipMode will eventually become a feature for Roamios in all US markets.


----------



## scottfll954

So is it YES or NO...are we getting it..???

I do not see it anymore on there site...


----------



## mickinct

TiVo:

As part of our latest software update that began rolling out today, the QuickMode feature introduced on the new TiVo BOLT will now also be available on all TiVo Roamio DVRs. In addition to other feature enhancements, bug fixes and more, we will also be pushing an update to TiVo Roamio DVRs in two markets  the San Francisco Bay Area and Chicago  to test another popular feature introduced on TiVo BOLT: SkipMode. As has been our practice, we will continue to deliver additional features and updates to our platforms as we are able.


shupp872 said:


> According to Engadget...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/24/tivo-skipmode-roamio/


I hope it FIXES THE AUDIO BUG...............


----------



## moyekj

I still don't understand the San Francisco/Chicago test for SkipMode. It's a software feature that already has been tested for Bolt platform not localized to specific markets. But I guess because of the lawsuit possibilities TiVo has to tread very carefully for SkipMode so just being extra cautious. Let's hope the roll out to other markets actually happens and happens shortly after the initial test period.


----------



## foghorn2

I guess if the Skip mode on the Roamio were to be implemented in Las Vegas too soon- and not working right, many here would turn to gambling, drugs and prostitution.

Killing each other with guns or joining the homeless due to Tivo skipmode depression is less worse.


----------



## krkaufman

scottfll954 said:


> So is it YES or NO...are we getting it..???
> 
> I do not see it anymore on there site...


https://www.tivo.com/sale/Holiday


----------



## scottfll954

krkaufman said:


> https://www.tivo.com/sale/Holiday


 when you go to TIVO.COM and then Holiday sale its gone

https://www.tivo.com/sale/thanksgiving


----------



## NJ Webel

scottfll954 said:


> when you go to TIVO.COM and then Holiday sale its gone
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/sale/thanksgiving












Note the '/holiday' url versus what you linked.


----------



## Fofer

mickinct said:


> I hope it FIXES THE AUDIO BUG...............


What "audio bug?" My Roamio and Mini are fine. 

EDIT TO ADD: Are you referring to this? Thankfully I haven't noticed that happening on my boxes...


----------



## krkaufman

scottfll954 said:


> when you go to TIVO.COM and then Holiday sale its gone
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/sale/thanksgiving


Understood. See here: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10711088#post10711088


----------



## mickinct

Fofer said:


> What "audio bug?" My Roamio and Mini are fine.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: Are you referring to this? Thankfully I haven't noticed that happening on my boxes...


Yes


----------



## astrohip

moyekj said:


> I still don't understand the San Francisco/Chicago test for SkipMode. It's a software feature that already has been tested for Bolt platform not localized to specific markets. But I guess because of the lawsuit possibilities TiVo has to tread very carefully for SkipMode so just being extra cautious. Let's hope the roll out to other markets actually happens and happens shortly after the initial test period.


I don't think the lawsuit concern has anything to do with the test rollout. The size of the market won't cause or prevent TiVo from being sued.

WAG is there may be some concern with Internet activity. Since each box has to contact the mothership to get the SkipMode info, maybe they're concerned their servers can't handle the load. But that's a WAG, I have no real insight into their concern.


----------



## mad.gunsmith

my Roamio plus and pro got the update with QuickMode this pass week 
the minis got it a few week ago 
no SkipMode on any box yet


----------



## mlsnyc

mad.gunsmith said:


> my Roamio plus and pro got the update with QuickMode this pass week
> the minis got it a few week ago
> no SkipMode on any box yet


You're in the "greater Chicago or San Francisco markets"? Those were supposed to get it in advance of a 12/10 nationwide rollout but TiVo seemed to have backtracked. It now looks like SF and Chicago will be the only areas that will have it for Roamio owners for a while.

Official release notes:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534629


----------



## sbiller

astrohip said:


> I don't think the lawsuit concern has anything to do with the test rollout. The size of the market won't cause or prevent TiVo from being sued.
> 
> WAG is there may be some concern with Internet activity. Since each box has to contact the mothership to get the SkipMode info, maybe they're concerned their servers can't handle the load. But that's a WAG, I have no real insight into their concern.


This seems like a good theory. Staged roll-out to help with balancing the surge on their back-end data centers.


----------



## gweempose

I'm in the Chicago market and I have some questions ....

1) How do I know if my Roamio has QuickMode?
2) How do I know if my Roamio has SkipMode?
3) Can these features be used on a Mini that is streaming from a Roamio?
3) If I don't have these features yet, is there anything I can do to get them faster?

Edit: I just checked, and my Minis all have the new channel logos as well as QuickMode. I don't think they have SkipMode yet. Interestingly, my Roamio hasn't yet received any of these updates.


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> I'm in the Chicago market and I have some questions ....
> 
> 1) How do I know if my Roamio has QuickMode?
> 2) How do I know if my Roamio has SkipMode?
> 3) Can these features be used on a Mini that is streaming from a Roamio?
> 3) If I don't have these features yet, is there anything I can do to get them faster?


First thing to check would be your Roamio's software version; the Roamio would need to be at *20.5.6* (or later) to have received the software update with SkipMode.

To check your software version on your Roamio, follow this UI path: 
TiVo Central
> Settings & Messages
> Account & System Info
> System Information​... and look for the "Software Version" line. (should be 3rd line from top)

If your Roamio isn't yet running 20.5.6, you could try adding its TSN to the 20.5.6 Priority Update list, via the following URL:
https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6​
NOTE: You can find your TSN (TiVo Service Number) on the System Information page, just under the Software Version line.

p.s. I just added my TSN to the Priority Update Request list, and will begin forcing TiVo service connection periodically (hourly-ish) to see how quickly the update is received. I believe that's all we can do to expedite delivery of the update, short of making a direct plea via support or some other inside source.


----------



## gweempose

krkaufman said:


> First thing to check would be your Roamio's software version; the Roamio would need to be at *20.5.6* (or later) to have received the software update with SkipMode.
> 
> To check your software version on your Roamio, follow this UI path:
> TiVo Central
> > Settings & Messages
> > Account & System Info
> > System Information​... and look for the "Software Version" line.
> 
> If your Roamio isn't yet running 20.5.6, you could try adding its TSN to the 20.5.6 Priority Update list, via the following URL:
> https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6​


Thanks! Looks like my Roamio is still on 20.5.2b

I'll try adding my TSN to the priority update list.


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> Edit: I just checked, and my Minis all have the new channel logos as well as QuickMode. I don't think they have SkipMode yet. Interestingly, my Roamio hasn't yet received any of these updates.


Yep, that's as expected. The Minis all received the updates after the release of the BOLT; and SkipMode availability on the Mini is determined by the host DVR to which the Mini is connected. Once your Roamio is SkipMode'd, your Minis should also have it available.


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> Thanks! Looks like my Roamio is still on 20.5.2b
> 
> I'll try adding my TSN to the priority update list.


Good luck! (my first post-submission service connection was a miss; I'll post back once the update hits my Roamio)

Additional info:

TCF thread discussing "Priority Update page for 20.5.6"
TCF thread announcing 20.5.6 release for Roamios
TiVo's "What's new in version 20.5.6" page
Curiously, TiVo's "What's new" page lists the current software version for the Mini to be 20.5.6, as well, so you may want to make sure that your Mini(s) have received the update, as well. (Or are added to the Priority list.)


----------



## krkaufman

Note that it's possible we're beyond the window where submission of a TSN to the Priority Update list matters.


TiVoMargret said:


> Later today we will begin authorizing boxes to receive the 20.5.6 software update. The update will go to TiVo Premiere, TiVo Roamio, TiVo BOLT, and TiVo Mini boxes over the next month. There is still time to sign your box up at www.tivo.com/priority if you want to be one of the first to receive it.


----------



## krkaufman

Forced a service connection at 8pm (4th or 5th since submission to priority list pre-noon), and the update is installing.

Message just popped-up... "TiVo Fall 2015 update"... listing all the expected features.


----------



## gweempose

krkaufman said:


> Forced a service connection at 8pm (4th or 5th since submission to priority list pre-noon), and the update is installing.
> 
> Message just popped-up... "TiVo Fall 2015 update"... listing all the expected features.


Same here. I put my Roamio on the priority update list this morning, and a forced connection this evening gave me the update. My Roamio now has 20.5.6. The new channel logos and QuickMode are both there, but I'm not sure about SkipMode. I don't see any shows marked in a way that would indicate that SkipMode is available. Will the feature only work with recordings that are made from this point forward, or should the feature be retroactive with older recordings?


----------



## keenanSR

gweempose said:


> Same here. I put my Roamio on the priority update list this morning, and a forced connection this evening gave me the update. My Roamio now has 20.5.6. The new channel logos and QuickMode are both there, but I'm not sure about SkipMode. I don't see any shows marked in a way that would indicate that SkipMode is available. Will the feature only work with recordings that are made from this point forward, or should the feature be retroactive with older recordings?


Not sure how long it will take but previously recorded shows will eventually show the SkipMode icon in the My Shows list. Not sure how far back it will go, on my Roamio Pro it seemed to be from around Nov 18th forward only.


----------



## gweempose

So despite having 20.5.6, it doesn't appear that my Roamio has SkipMode yet. When they said "Chicago", I assumed they meant the entire Chicago area. I live in the suburbs just outside Chicago. Bummer.


----------



## cherry ghost

gweempose said:


> So despite having 20.5.6, it doesn't appear that my Roamio has SkipMode yet. When they said "Chicago", I assumed they meant the entire Chicago area. I live in the suburbs just outside Chicago. Bummer.


You should get it. It appeared on my Roamio a couple hours after my post-update restart. Others report not seeing until a couple days after. How long since you got the update?


----------



## lmacmil

gweempose said:


> So despite having 20.5.6, it doesn't appear that my Roamio has SkipMode yet. When they said "Chicago", I assumed they meant the entire Chicago area. I live in the suburbs just outside Chicago. Bummer.


I am in South Bend. I think that is the Chicago area as far as Comcast is concerned, not sure if Tivo aligns itself with the local cable supplier. I got a message today telling me about QuickMode but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## gweempose

cherry ghost said:


> You should get it. It appeared on my Roamio a couple hours after my post-update restart. Others report not seeing until a couple days after. How long since you got the update?


I got the update yesterday evening. After a restart, the new channel logos and QuickMode appeared. SkipMode, however, was nowhere to be found. Neither was the new banner which is supposed to alert you when there is an HD alternative channel available. I just tried restarting the box once again to no avail. At this point, I don't think there is anything else I can do.

FYI, I didn't put my box on the priority update list until yesterday morning. Perhaps I needed to be on it earlier in order to get SkipMode before the full rollout.


----------



## Hamstring

I was on the priority list a week or so ago. I got all the features, I had to reboot my mini. I'm in Chicago, however. NW side


----------



## drebbe

gweempose said:


> I got the update yesterday evening. After a restart, the new channel logos and QuickMode appeared. SkipMode, however, was nowhere to be found. Neither was the new banner which is supposed to alert you when there is an HD alternative channel available. I just tried restarting the box once again to no avail. At this point, I don't think there is anything else I can do.
> 
> FYI, I didn't put my box on the priority update list until yesterday morning. Perhaps I needed to be on it earlier in order to get SkipMode before the full rollout.


I didn't get skip mode until yesterday (5 days after getting 20.5.6). They seem to be rolling out skip mode in stages even in the Chicago metro area.


----------



## gweempose

I ran guided setup, and the "Press D to watch in HD" thing now works. Now I just need SkipMode, and I'm good to go!


----------



## cgould

Happy with QuickMode on my roamio (and mini), especially happy that Close Captions still work on it -
and even better, CC's now work on FFwd speed 1, also, just like my aging/soon to expire S3!!
Many thanks as busy parent for fixing that! Now I get nice audio to go with my speed reading of dialog


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> I ran guided setup, and the "Press D to watch in HD" thing now works. Now I just need SkipMode, and I'm good to go!


I re-ran Guided Setup, as well, and am now having to go through my channel list to re-remove those channels I don't receive. (I miss having SchedulesDirect as my master lineup editor.)

Still no SkipMode (reports indicate it may take days to become active), and the "D4HD" feature isn't quite as useful for OTA setups. For that matter, the channel logos aren't much use for my OTA setup, either. I'm a fan of channel logos (am using them on our Comcast setup), but the channel logos are a bit of a disaster for my specific OTA setup in Chicago: redundant, inaccurate logos for sub-channels and MOST channels are missing logos.


----------



## Jed1

krkaufman said:


> I re-ran Guided Setup, as well, and am now having to go through my channel list to re-remove those channels I don't receive. (I miss having SchedulesDirect as my master lineup editor.)
> 
> Still no SkipMode (reports indicate it may take days to become active), and the "D4HD" feature isn't quite as useful for OTA setups. For that matter, the channel logos aren't much use for my OTA setup, either. I'm a fan of channel logos (am using them on our Comcast setup), but the channel logos are a bit of a disaster for my specific OTA setup in Chicago: redundant, inaccurate logos for sub-channels and MOST channels are missing logos.


You don't have to rerun guided setup just delete the guide data and to do list and this will fix the issue. You chose the nuclear option. I verified this with Margret and I posted this fix in the 20.5.6 release notes thread.


----------



## krkaufman

Jed1 said:


> You don't have to rerun guided setup just delete the guide data and to do list and this will fix the issue. You chose the nuclear option. I verified this with Margret and I posted this fix in the 20.5.6 release notes thread.


Yeah, I saw *your post* AFTER having gone the mis-Guided Setup route. I really don't understand what gets whacked/reset when choosing either option, so it would have been a roll of the dice, either way, for me.

I'm still not seeing SkipMode enabled (not sure the "cleanup" or Guided Setup processes were *supposed* to address that), and don't have any channels for which the D4HD feature would apply, so the nuclear option may have been unnecessary, in my case.

edit: p.s. Eh, I have 15 minutes before primetime recordings are supposed to begin, so I'm trying the "Clear Program Information & To Do List" option. Hopefully it won't take the "up to an hour" that the initial screens are estimating.


----------



## krkaufman

Jed1 said:


> You don't have to rerun guided setup just delete the guide data and to do list and this will fix the issue. You chose the nuclear option. I verified this with Margret and I posted this fix in the 20.5.6 release notes thread.


Reviewing the "Restart or Reset" options avaiable for a TiVo DVR, as *described here*, the Guided Setup option seems the least intrusive of the two, aside from having one's channel lists whacked. I base this view on both the descriptions for each option and that rerunning Guided Setup is listed higher in the list of options, with the choices seemingly growing more severe as you go down the list.

That said, rerunning Guided Setup may not be intrusive *enough* to enable the D4HD or SkipMode features. It's possible that a reset of the guide data is required.

p.p.s. Truthfully, the "nuclear option" term should be reserved for "Clear & Delete Everything" ... as that is the only option that snuffs both OnePasses *and* recorded content, along with everything else.


----------



## modnar

I thought rerunning Guided Setup was pretty unintrusive. It got D4HD working for me.


----------



## Jed1

krkaufman said:


> Reviewing the "Restart or Reset" options avaiable for a TiVo DVR, as *described here*, the Guided Setup option seems the least intrusive of the two, aside from having one's channel lists whacked. I base this view on both the descriptions for each option and that rerunning Guided Setup is listed higher in the list of options, with the choices seemingly growing more severe as you go down the list.
> 
> That said, rerunning Guided Setup may not be intrusive *enough* to enable the D4HD or SkipMode features. It's possible that a reset of the guide data is required.
> 
> p.p.s. Truthfully, the "nuclear option" term should be reserved for "Clear & Delete Everything" ... as that is the only option that snuffs both OnePasses *and* recorded content, along with everything else.


If I remember correctly the last time I reran guided setup my unit ended rerecording shows that I already recorded and watched. This is bothersome if you have the premium channels as there is multiple showings of the series so you end up getting them rerecorded including any older episodes. I think the TiVo forgets what it previously done.

When I did this for Margret I ended up in a boot loop and as the unit rebooted it would progress a little further into the restart until finally after the third try it made it to TiVo Central. It was the next morning I tried the delete program guide and To Do list data.
Right before the unit deleted the data it stated it was applying an update and that lasted 1 minute then it deleted the data. I think the guide data prevents part of the update to install and this causes the watch in HD not to work.

Maybe I am wrong about what effects rerunning guided setup does as it has been a little over a year since I inadvertently did one.

You are right about clear and delete everything as the nuclear option as everything is wiped clean. Never had to do that yet.


----------



## mad.gunsmith

mlsnyc said:


> You're in the "greater Chicago or San Francisco markets"? Those were supposed to get it in advance of a 12/10 nationwide rollout but TiVo seemed to have backtracked. It now looks like SF and Chicago will be the only areas that will have it for Roamio owners for a while.
> 
> Official release notes:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534629


no I'm in Texas and i got the QuickMode on my minis attached to a Roamio plus almost a month ago weird
I got QuickMode on Roamio plus, Roamio pro, and 2 minis but no skipmode yet


----------



## RoamioJeff

I just discovered that QuickMode also works for watching anything in a buffer, and not just scheduled recordings. Cool.


----------



## crxssi

20.5.6 just hit my Roamio. Was so excited about QuickPlay, a feature I had been requesting for years!

Tried it out and immediately discovered that in QuickPlay, 5.1 surround is reduced to 2 channel stereo, making it utterly uninteresting to me. Color me very disappointed


----------



## gigaguy

Hmm, why would you need surround with the altered limited audio of QuickPlay?


----------



## tim1724

crxssi said:


> 20.5.6 just hit my Roamio. Was so excited about QuickPlay, a feature I had been requesting for years!
> 
> Tried it out and immediately discovered that in QuickPlay, 5.1 surround is reduced to 2 channel stereo, making it utterly uninteresting to me. Color me very disappointed


In order to output QuickPlay in 5.1, TiVo would need to include a Dolby Digital encoder, but they don't. (This is the same reason you don't get the TiVo button press sound effects when Dolby Digital is enabled; the TiVo would have to re-encode the audio to add them in.)


----------



## crxssi

gigaguy said:


> Hmm, why would you need surround with the altered limited audio of QuickPlay?


The same reason I wouldn't want the picture changed to 480i


----------



## crxssi

tim1724 said:


> In order to output QuickPlay in 5.1, TiVo would need to include a Dolby Digital encoder, but they don't.


Perhaps it is a licensing thing, or perhaps not. Doesn't make me want it any less, though.



> (This is the same reason you don't get the TiVo button press sound effects when Dolby Digital is enabled; the TiVo would have to re-encode the audio to add them in.)


Yes, but they they have to downmix 5.1 to 2.0 and then alter it to do what they are doing. I wouldn't think it would be that complex to just leave it in 5.1. Let me put it this way- vlc seems to have no problems changing playback speed while watching and listening to 5.1. I don't think it has a 5.1 encoder and probably isn't re-encoding anything on the fly, just adjusting the playback in the codec.

Oh, and vnc can adjust the speed faster OR SLOWER in 1% increments, too.


----------



## jonw747

Well, it's 12/10, are the rest of us getting Skip Mode today?


----------



## samccfl99

crxssi said:


> 20.5.6 just hit my Roamio. Was so excited about QuickPlay, a feature I had been requesting for years!
> 
> Tried it out and immediately discovered that in QuickPlay, 5.1 surround is reduced to 2 channel stereo, making it utterly uninteresting to me. Color me very disappointed


Took me a while to figure out why the Volume was lower in QuickMode. Finally noticed it changed to PCM. It would be nice if they were able to raise the volume a smidge when in that mode _(I would say put it in Options, BUT Tivo don't really believe in User Options very much )_. As far as PCM, I would only use it for News and even then it is a bit annoying when people speak fast...LOL. Also I think QuickMode is a bit faster on the Roamio then on my Mini. Anyone else think so?

As far as SkipMode is concerned, I am a pretty good shot with the FF/REW buttons, so I do not care about it much. Not here yet in S Fla. We shall see.


----------



## jonw747

samccfl99 said:


> Also I think QuickMode is a bit faster on the Roamio then on my Mini. Anyone else think so?


I accidentally had it on at one point and I thought the people talking were more incomprehensible than I had expected from playing with it on the Mini, but they might have just been talking too fast.


----------



## modnar

jonw747 said:


> I accidentally had it on at one point and I thought the people talking were more incomprehensible than I had expected from playing with it on the Mini, but they might have just been talking too fast.


I should give QuickMode a shot on any Aaron Sorkin show.


----------



## RoamioJeff

jonw747 said:


> I accidentally had it on at one point and I thought the people talking were more incomprehensible than I had expected from playing with it on the Mini, but they might have just been talking too fast.


I have been using QuickMode almost exclusively, primarily for news and sports. Once you get accustomed to it, the human brain can process speech much faster than normal conversation. I am so used to it now that when I turn it off it the people talking sound 
a-n-n-o-y-i-n-g-l-y___s-l-o-w. But I've been using software with that feature to listen to podcasts at accelerated rates for years, so I'm used to it. Saves significant time.


----------



## jonw747

RoamioJeff said:


> I have been using QuickMode almost exclusively, primarily for news and sports. Once you get accustomed to it, the human brain can process speech much faster than normal conversation. I am so used to it now that when I turn it off it the people talking sound
> a-n-n-o-y-i-n-g-l-y___s-l-o-w. But I've been using software with that feature to listen to podcasts at accelerated rates for years, so I'm used to it. Saves significant time.


Have you used it on the Roamio as yet, though?


----------



## RoamioJeff

jonw747 said:


> Have you used it on the Roamio as yet, though?


Yep. And it appears a little "quicker" on the Roamio than the mini. But that is probably just subjective in my part. Love it though.


----------



## crxssi

jonw747 said:


> I accidentally had it on at one point and I thought the people talking were more incomprehensible than I had expected.


If you are using a real home theater system, then reverting to just "stereo" sucks, instead of the dialog coming out of the center speaker, it is spread over both the distant L/R channels and that can make things harder to understand.... especially if there are effects and music at the same time.

If you just have a cheesy soundbar or something, it probably won't make any difference. For things where there is nothing but just talking (like news and such) it also probably doesn't matter as much. But for movies and most TV shows on a nice setup, it is a drag.


----------



## tim1724

crxssi said:


> Yes, but they they have to downmix 5.1 to 2.0 and then alter it to do what they are doing. I wouldn't think it would be that complex to just leave it in 5.1. Let me put it this way- vlc seems to have no problems changing playback speed while watching and listening to 5.1. I don't think it has a 5.1 encoder and probably isn't re-encoding anything on the fly, just adjusting the playback in the codec.
> 
> Oh, and vnc can adjust the speed faster OR SLOWER in 1% increments, too.


In order to modify the audio in _any way_ the Dolby Digital stream has to be decoded, modified, and then possibly re-encoded depending on how it's going to be output. TiVo can't "adust the playback in the codec" as the playback is happening _inside your TV_ (or whatever you're routing your audio through). So the only way they can adjust how it's played is to decode it, change it as needed, and then re-encode it. (Besides, simply changing the playback speed would result in chipmunk voices. It takes some sophisticated math to change playback speed without changing the resulting frequencies.)

VLC doesn't have a license to do Dolby Digital (for decoding _or_ encoding), but it decodes and encodes it anyway. How? It's distributed by a group in France and EU law doesn't recognize software patents. So no license is needed in Europe.

Whether or not it's legal to use VLC in the United States is a question for a patent attorney.

TiVo pays Dolby for the right to decode Dolby Digital audio. Presumably they haven't paid for a license to encode it (which does cost more) as they don't include an encoder in their products. If they were to add one into some future software update, they would have to pay Dolby an encoding license for all TiVos that get that update, which would add up fast.


----------



## mattack

I forget if this was mentioned before-- maybe it was.. 

But I'm using Quickmode on shows streamed from my Premiere to my Roamio. So that's pretty cool that it doesn't have to be local to that Tivo or even on a "Quickmode capable" device. (I do know others mentioned using Quickmode from a Bolt to a Mini..)


----------



## RoamioJeff

tim1724 said:


> VLC doesn't have a license to do Dolby Digital (for decoding _or_ encoding), but it decodes and encodes it anyway. How? It's distributed by a group in France and EU law doesn't recognize software patents. So no license is needed in Europe.


How do we know that VLC is employing an unlicensed codec? Maybe they are decoding/encoding with their own code that they wrote, versus using someone else's patented software.


----------



## ej42137

RoamioJeff said:


> How do we know that VLC is employing an unlicensed codec? Maybe they are decoding/encoding with their own code that they wrote, versus using someone else's patented software.


You are confusing patent with copyright.


----------



## RoamioJeff

ej42137 said:


> You are confusing patent with copyright.


Okay. I was responding to tim1724, who used the term "patents". If that is incorrect, then replace "patent" with "copyright".

My overall point stands: If VLC has developed thier own unique decoding/encoding method/code/software, versus just using someone elses unlicensed code (patented or copyright), then it would appear to be a legitimate process.


----------



## tim1724

RoamioJeff said:


> Okay. I was responding to tim1724, who used the term "patents". If that is incorrect, then replace "patent" with "copyright".
> 
> My overall point stands: If VLC has developed thier own unique decoding/encoding method/code/software, versus just using someone elses unlicensed code (patented or copyright), then it would appear to be a legitimate process.


They write their own code. So they're ok in terms of copyright. But it infringes Dolby's patent. So the problem with the unlicensed decoder is patent infringement not copyright infringement.


----------



## ej42137

RoamioJeff said:


> Okay. I was responding to tim1724, who used the term "patents". If that is incorrect, then replace "patent" with "copyright".
> 
> My overall point stands: If VLC has developed thier own unique decoding/encoding method/code/software, versus just using someone elses unlicensed code (patented or copyright), then it would appear to be a legitimate process.


No, VLC infringes on Dolby's patent in the code they have written. It's doubtful the infringement can be mitigated by rewriting the codec, because it's got to produce and read Dolby encoded sound. Moreover, VLC hasn't got pockets deep enough to defend in any case.


----------



## gweempose

For those of you still waiting for SkipMode, try forcing a connection to the mothership. Mine didn't have it this morning, but it magically appeared after a forced connect. To be honest, I was kind of shocked, as I've been trying this every day since my Roamio first got the 20.5.6 update. I'm not sure if SkipMode is still limited to the Chicago and San Francisco markets. It may be, or they may have started a wider roll out. I'm in the Chicago suburbs.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

gweempose said:


> I'm in the Chicago suburbs.


pretty sure that's your answer...


----------



## krkaufman

Am_I_Evil said:


> pretty sure that's your answer...


And the 4 day delay in SkipMode activating matches what others have reported.


----------



## jonw747

crxssi said:


> If you are using a real home theater system, then reverting to just "stereo" sucks, instead of the dialog coming out of the center speaker, it is spread over both the distant L/R channels and that can make things harder to understand.... especially if there are effects and music at the same time.


I have a Roamio Plus and a Mini connected to the same TVs, so I could do an apples to apples comparison if I felt like it; but like I said - I'd only taken a quick look at Quick Mode on the Roamio because it had accidentally turned on.

Can't say I've ever had a problem hearing dialog in stereo mode, though, but my front speakers are far bigger than my center (which is by no means wimpy).


----------



## MikeekiM

FYI for those on this thread... You may want to check your Roamio tonight... I got skipmode today... Just checked my NPL and a bunch of programs show up with the green "skip" icon...


----------



## NJChris

MikeekiM said:


> FYI for those on this thread... You may want to check your Roamio tonight... I got skipmode today... Just checked my NPL and a bunch of programs show up with the green "skip" icon...


You're in one of the test markets so that makes sense you got it.


----------



## philwojo

I got skip mode last night, really like it. Coming from an S3 and Tivo HD so the Roamio is a whole new ball game for me.

Tried out the skip mode on a previous recording and it worked like a charm, really like this feature, I hope it gets pushed out to everyone very soon.

I'm in the west burbs of Chicago and I am OTA only.

Phil


----------



## krkaufman

philwojo said:


> I'm in the west burbs of Chicago and I am OTA only.


How's your channel guide logo situation? (my experience)


----------



## bareyb

moyekj said:


> This page says coming 12/10, but then there's an asterisk with this curious blurb:
> "SkipMode available in San Francisco/Bay Area and Chicago markets."
> Huh?


RFO! I just got it today! It works perfectly too. I had no idea we were going to be getting this. I'm so happy! I HATE commercials.


----------



## zerdian1

It will be a long time before it reaches into Southern Florida.

I was on Priority List and they said that got me 20.5.6.
for me that is QuickMode and New Channel Logos.

There is no longer a promise of getting SkipMode for the Roamios.


----------



## ajwees41

bareyb said:


> RFO! I just got it today! It works perfectly too. I had no idea we were going to be getting this. I'm so happy! I HATE commercials.


it's only supposed to be a test of skipmode in your area and might not even stay.


----------



## krkaufman

ajwees41 said:


> it's only supposed to be a test of skipmode in your area *and might not even stay.*


That will be a sad day, though I'll be OK with it, since it's a feature I'd never counted on when buying my TiVos. (Though I *would* be a little annoyed to learn that it was all really just a marketing ploy to create buzz about SkipMode, at the expense of teasing legions of Roamio users.)


----------



## gweempose

Is SkipMode supposed to be active on the Minis as well? I assumed it would start working on my Minis as soon as my Roamio got it, but this is not the case.

Edit: Looks like I spoke too soon. I rebooted the Mini, and now it has SkipMode as well.


----------



## astrohip

zerdian1 said:


> It will be a long time before it reaches into Southern Florida.


You don't know that at all. They rolled it out to some test markets. They may or may not have paused a larger rollout, although it seems we're basing that on some ads that have since changed. But we've heard nothing official from TiVo, or our best source of info, Margret.

TiVo has not said one word about this. Not. One. Word.

So how do you know "it will be a long time"? What do you know that we don't?


----------



## philt56

Can I disable the message to hit 'D' to enable skip mode? Getting annoying. I continue to just do the 30 seconds skips. It's nice to see some ads, in particular previews of new shows or specials. If I use skip mode all the time, I could miss lots of things I would have wanted to see. That and Entertainment Weekly magazine TV reviews help keep me aware.

I remember the old days where one would skim thru the TV guide in the Sunday paper to see what's to watch that week.of course, a lot fewer channels then&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## MikeekiM

OK... I have had a chance to experience skip mode, and I like it...

That said, I am not sure how I can use it correctly all the time... I know, sounds a little silly, right? Push the button...skip all commercials... Where's the complicated part???

I thought I read that skip mode also skips to the next "segment" of some shows... They used the tonight show as an example... If you are not into the current "segment", you can press the skip button and be transported to the next skit or segment...

I tried that, and sure enough, I see it skip to another segment... But being the paranoid guy that I am, I decided to rewind manually, and I found that I had skipped huge amounts of content and was transported to the end of the next commercial break...

How do I know when skip is set up to skip a segment versus skip to the end of the next commercial break?

Also...I decided a while ago to stick with the 30-second shuttle (30 second fast-forwards) instead of the 30-second skips... Now that I have this commercial skip capability, I am thinking that the 30-second skips are more consistent and aligned with the commercial skip function... (just a mental note to myself)...


----------



## dlfl

Perhaps it simply skips to the end of the current or next commercial break, whichever applies. That would be a simple algorithm -- and a good one IMHO.


----------



## MikeekiM

dlfl said:


> Perhaps it simply skips to the end of the current or next commercial break, whichever applies. That would be a simple algorithm -- and a good one IMHO.


That is absolutely how it works...and I am good with that model...

I was just confused by the comment/claim that it is also a feature that allows you to skip to the next segment of the show... Supposedly if you are watching the Tonight Show (as an example), and they are doing a skit that you don't really enjoy, you can use the skip functionality to skip to the next segment of the show (even if there are no commercials between them)... I remember reading this somewhere... If I can find it, I'll provide a link...


----------



## UCLABB

philt56 said:


> Can I disable the message to hit 'D' to enable skip mode? Getting annoying. I continue to just do the 30 seconds skips. It's nice to see some ads, in particular previews of new shows or specials. If I use skip mode all the time, I could miss lots of things I would have wanted to see. That and Entertainment Weekly magazine TV reviews help keep me aware.
> 
> I remember the old days where one would skim thru the TV guide in the Sunday paper to see what's to watch that week.of course, a lot fewer channels then��


For me, I'd like a setting where it just skipped the commercial block WITHOUT me having to do anything. No message, no need to press D.


----------



## bradleys

MikeekiM said:


> That is absolutely how it works...and I am good with that model...
> 
> I was just confused by the comment/claim that it is also a feature that allows you to skip to the next segment of the show... Supposedly if you are watching the Tonight Show (as an example), and they are doing a skit that you don't really enjoy, you can use the skip functionality to skip to the next segment of the show (even if there are no commercials between them)... I remember reading this somewhere... If I can find it, I'll provide a link...


I thought that segment skip was just to the next tag - the begin point of a commercial. So, if I am watching the tonight show and don't like the segment, I would press D and it would take me to the next commercial break, hit D again and it takes you to the next tag the end of the commercial break... Thus, the next segment!


----------



## MikeekiM

bradleys said:


> I thought that segment skip was just to the next tag - the begin point of a commercial. So, if I am watching the tonight show and don't like the segment, I would press D and it would take me to the next commercial break, hit D again and it takes you to the next tag the end of the commercial break... Thus, the next segment!


Yeah...it could be that I completely misinterpreted the marketing hype on this one...


----------



## gigaguy

It's a 'Commercial skip' feature, has nothing to do with a show's content. They would need rooms full of people to watch every show to mark content of every segment of every TV show. 
Advertisers will and have fought vigorously against auto skip commercial features. That's why you have to push a button, but even that may get challenged by advertisers...


----------



## ClearToLand

MikeekiM said:


> ...I decided a while ago to stick with the 30-second shuttle (30 second fast-forwards) instead of the 30-second skips...


I just returned to TiVo with a Roamio Basic (after a decade with ReplayTV with TRUE Commercial Advance  ) so would you please explain how to do a 30-second skip? All I'm aware of is the button directly above the 'D' button - I push it 6 times and it takes me either all or most of the way through a commercial.

Thanks!


----------



## MikeekiM

gigaguy said:


> It's a 'Commercial skip' feature, has nothing to do with a show's content. They would need rooms full of people to watch every show to mark content of every segment of every TV show.
> Advertisers will and have fought vigorously against auto skip commercial features. That's why you have to push a button, but even that may get challenged by advertisers...


I agree with you...and I get that...

My only point was that I remember early on, that TiVo had some marketing videos about how Skip Mode works...and I swore that one of the things they claimed was that Skip Mode could be used within a program to skip from segment to segment...even if there were no commercials between them...

I have been scouring YouTube and the internet to see if I could find that video propaganda... But I can't (not yet anyway)...

If I find it, I'll post it... But for now, I am fine (and completely happy) with this being a feature that skips all commercials...period...


----------



## ClearToLand

UCLABB said:


> For me, *I'd like a setting where it just skipped the commercial block WITHOUT me having to do anything*. No message, no need to press D.


That's *ReplayTV "Commercial Advance"*. It's triggered by a completely, or at least mostly, black frame between the show and the commercial(s). IIRC, folks on the ReplayTV forums used to report it as ~80% accurate; IMO it's lower now (I used ReplayTV until 09/24/15 Roamio delivery day). Some stations have eliminated the black frame so it misses those. And whenever someone with dark clothing walks in front of most of the camera lens it false triggers. But built-in ethernet, IVS, and Lifetime for $150 per 5040 from RadioShack back in 2004 tilted the table for me (until the "$300 Roamio Basic 4-tuners w/Lifetime Summer Sale"  ).


----------



## MikeekiM

ClearToLand said:


> I just returned to TiVo with a Roamio Basic (after a decade with ReplayTV with TRUE Commercial Advance  ) so would you please explain how to do a 30-second skip? All I'm aware of is the button directly above the 'D' button - I push it 6 times and it takes me either all or most of the way through a commercial.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.cnet.com/videos/hidden-30-second-skip-feature-for-your-tivo/


----------



## krkaufman

MikeekiM said:


> I thought I read that skip mode also skips to the next "segment" of some shows... They used the tonight show as an example... If you are not into the current "segment", you can press the skip button and be transported to the next skit or segment...
> 
> I tried that, and sure enough, I see it skip to another segment... But being the paranoid guy that I am, I decided to rewind manually, and I found that I had skipped huge amounts of content and was transported to the end of the next commercial break...


You're confusing "segment" with "scene." SkipMode skips between broadcast segments; it's not for DVD-like scene/chapter navigation.


----------



## MikeekiM

krkaufman said:


> You're confusing "segment" with "scene." SkipMode skips between broadcast segments; it's not for DVD-like scene/chapter navigation.


Actually, I am not arguing terminology or semantics here...

Let me go on record to say that I love the implementation as it is today...with no changes... AND that I understand the manpower necessary to tag the skip locations to get to the next "segment".

The only thing that I am saying is that I recall that I saw/heard/watched a claim, either by a TiVo representative, a TiVo marketing video, or maybe a mis-informed reporter talking about the new TiVo skip mode feature, that the feature not only allowed you to skip all the commercials, but that it also allowed you to skip to the next "scene" within a show (I'll use your suggested terminology here)...

I really don't remember the terminology used when I first heard about this feature... But what I do remember is that it used an example of a late show episode (I think it was the Tonight Show, but it could have been Jimmy Falon)...and it showed that if you didn't want to watch the current "scene", you could skip to the next "scene".

If I counted on my memory, I would say that I was 100% certain that I saw someone make this claim on a video segment that I watched (either something on YouTube, or on a television show or something)... But now that I have scoured the internet to look for this "claim", and I can't find it... I am starting to doubt my memory! 

Anyway... That's my story...


----------



## MikeekiM

On a different topic...

I didn't realize that it was only the Roamio skip mode feature that was limited to Chicago and SF markets...

Based on what I think I am reading (and with my above post, I am doubting myself a lot right now), the Bolt implements skip mode nationwide, but the Roamio is limited to 2 markets... Is that right?

If it is true, I wonder what the rationale is... The data for commercial skip is available for the Bolt, right? Isn't that same data completely leverageable to the Roamio implementation?


----------



## ClearToLand

MikeekiM said:


> http://www.cnet.com/videos/hidden-30-second-skip-feature-for-your-tivo/


Ah! So 30-second skip is the old S-P-S-30-S from my Series 1 days and 30-second shuttle is the newer Roamio (or at least something after my Series 1) default; both use the same 'Advance' button so it's an either/or scenario.

I like the newer 'Shuttle' since sometimes I actually see a commercial that interests me (like what's on sale at the local grocery store this week). I also like the fact that multiple button presses are queued. On my ReplayTVs and Magnavox DVDRs you have to wait for one '30-second skip' to complete before pressing for another.


----------



## MikeekiM

ClearToLand said:


> Ah! So 30-second skip is the old S-P-S-30-S from my Series 1 days and 30-second shuttle is the newer Roamio (or at least something after my Series 1) default; both use the same 'Advance' button so it's an either/or scenario.
> 
> I like the newer 'Shuttle' since sometimes I actually see a commercial that interests me (like what's on sale at the local grocery store this week). I also like the fact that multiple button presses are queued. On my ReplayTVs and Magnavox DVDRs you have to wait for one '30-second skip' to complete before pressing for another.


I surprisingly drew the same conclusion... Right now I am using the 30 second shuttle feature... Which kind of tells me that I am somewhat interested in commercials... The new commercial skip mode is counter to that...


----------



## krkaufman

ClearToLand said:


> I just returned to TiVo with a Roamio Basic (after a decade with ReplayTV...) so would you please explain how to do a 30-second skip? All I'm aware of is the button directly above the 'D' button - I push it 6 times and it takes me either all or most of the way through a commercial.


Yes, the button you're referring to is the 'Advance' button. What's being discussed are a couple different methods TiVo provides for advancing 30 seconds when the Advance button is pressed.

Nowadays, the TiVos ship with the Advance button performing what many call a *"30-second SLIP"* (officially referred to as "30-second SCAN"), where you press the button and you'll see the show content flashing by as you're fast-forwarded 30 seconds. Several presses of the button are stacked, and you'll see all the content flash before your eyes as you're advanced the requested amount (based on the number of presses).

However, there is also a hidden *"30-second SKIP"* option that can be enabled, which performs exactly the same as the 30-second SCAN feature in all ways, except... instead of fast-forward scanning through content, the playback position jumps nearly-instantly.

[aname=30secondskip]To enable 30-second SKIP[/aname], you'd first need your TiVo device to be set to use the 30-second SCAN option ([jumpto="advancesetting"]see below[/jumpto]); and then you would need to enter the following remote button sequence *during playback of a recording*:
*SELECT PLAY SELECT 3 0 SELECT*​Note that with the introduction of QuickMode, the above sequence will likely toggle your QuickMode setting; adjust accordingly after verifying 30-second SKIP has been enabled.

------------
[aname=advancesetting]For reference[/aname], the following details the menu path for setting your preferred ADVANCE/REPLAY button behavior, along with transcription of the respective functions' behavior from the on-screen instructions.

Per the 'How to Program a Remote' TiVo support page, access the Remote Control Setup dialog via the path specific to your DVR & UI setting:
BOLT Series UESs:
From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > Remote Control Setup​Pre-BOLT:
From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages* > Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > Remote Control Setup

* NOTE: For pre-HD menus, start with "Messages & Settings."​
Once at the Remote Control Setup screen, select "Part 4: ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons":
Tivo Central
...
> Remote Control Setup
> Part 4: ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons

Choose your preferred behavior for ADVANCE and REPLAY.

*Option: 'ADVANCE scans forward 30 seconds'*
ADVANCE function (during video playback): 
During PLAY: Scan forward 30 seconds
During FFWD: Skip to next tick
Press and hold: Go to end​REPLAY function (during video playback):
During PLAY: Go back 8 seconds
During FFWD: Skip to prior tick
Press and hold: Go to beginning​
*Option: 'ADVANCE skips to tick'*
ADVANCE function (during video playback): 
During PLAY: Go to end (Press again for beginning)
During FFWD/REW: Skip to next/prior tick​REPLAY function (during video playback):
Anytime: Go back 8 seconds​

*NOTE:* You'll definitely want to select the 'ADVANCE scans forward 30 seconds' option if looking to enable 30-second SKIP, as enabling 30s-Skip with the latter 'ADVANCE skips to tick' option enabled results in the loss of the ability to quickly jump to the end/beginning of a program.


----------



## MikeekiM

SLIP! That's the word I was looking for! I used SHUTTLE because the word SLIP slipped my mind! 

Thanks...


----------



## krkaufman

ClearToLand said:


> That's *ReplayTV "Commercial Advance"*. It's triggered by a completely, or at least mostly, black frame between the show and the commercial(s). IIRC, folks on the ReplayTV forums used to report it as ~80% accurate; ...


And it was that lack of reliability that pretty much kept me using the 30-second Advance button on Replays. ReplayTV's later (post-lawsuit) "Show|Nav" feature worked in nearly the same way as TiVo's new SkipMode feature, using the right/left arrow buttons to jump to the next/previous commercial marker, so I occasionally used that for shows that had reliable commercial markers -- but I mostly stuck with manual leaps.


----------



## astrohip

MikeekiM said:


> On a different topic...
> 
> I didn't realize that it was only the Roamio skip mode feature that was limited to Chicago and SF markets...
> 
> Based on what I think I am reading (and with my above post, I am doubting myself a lot right now), the Bolt implements skip mode nationwide, but the Roamio is limited to 2 markets... Is that right?
> 
> If it is true, I wonder what the rationale is... The data for commercial skip is available for the Bolt, right? Isn't that same data completely leverageable to the Roamio implementation?


No one knows. Lots of guessing, but bottom line is TiVo hasn't said a word. We don't even know if/when any other markets will get it.

Latest rumor is the new CEO has family in Chicago and SF.


I made that up


----------



## jrgtivo

I think I got an update to RC14 last night. I seem to have LOST quickmode. No skipmode was added. Very annoying.


----------



## igirl

QuickMode is fun - it's like forcing the actors to drink a tumbler of espresso.


----------



## Vadi

South Chicago suburb and got Skipmode on Friday. It sounded gimmicky when it was announced, but I'm liking it way more than I thought. Works perfectly and eliminates over skipping.


----------



## crxssi

MikeekiM said:


> I surprisingly drew the same conclusion... Right now I am using the 30 second shuttle feature... Which kind of tells me that I am somewhat interested in commercials...


Me too. I *HATE* being forced to watch ANYTHING... EVER. And, yet, I don't mind zooming through commercials at high speed and I actually do pay attention to them and I will stop and watch something I think might be interesting.


----------



## crxssi

Vadi said:


> Works perfectly and eliminates over skipping.


One thing I find annoying- I never had any problems with undershooting using FF until TiVo added that damn automatic jump back. They assume people have slow reflexes and need assistance. I do not, so I have had to adjust for years trying to overshoot the magic right amount so it will actually stop where I want it to.

Oh, first-world problems


----------



## bradleys

ajwees41 said:


> it's only supposed to be a test of skipmode in your area and might not even stay.


Do you really think any company is that stupid?


----------



## jeffw_00

Can anyone tell me about national rollout of SkipMode (or at least Boston area?)
Thanks!
/j


----------



## HerronScott

jeffw_00 said:


> Can anyone tell me about national rollout of SkipMode (or at least Boston area?)
> Thanks!
> /j


No as TiVo hasn't released any information on that. It's only in the couple of test markets for now.

Scott


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> Do you really think any company is that stupid?


what is stupid? they are testing it in 2 markets


----------



## ajwees41

astrohip said:


> No one knows. Lots of guessing, but bottom line is TiVo hasn't said a word. We don't even know if/when any other markets will get it.
> 
> Latest rumor is the new CEO has family in Chicago and SF.
> 
> 
> I made that up


I think it was guessed tivo had employees there to test not that the CEO has family theere.


----------



## jeffw_00

HerronScott said:


> No as TiVo hasn't released any information on that. It's only in the couple of test markets for now.
> 
> Scott


Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman

ajwees41 said:


> what is stupid?


I believe they were characterizing any company that would release such a feature to regular customers (that is, not a restricted group of customers explicitly classified as "testers") and then later remove the admittedly impressive capability from this set of customers as a stupid company.


----------



## UCLABB

Anyone have an opinion as to what TiVo is actually testing in the two markets? My guess would be their servers ability to deal with a lot of communication to each TiVo using the skip.


----------



## MikeekiM

UCLABB said:


> Anyone have an opinion as to what TiVo is actually testing in the two markets? My guess would be their servers ability to deal with a lot of communication to each TiVo using the skip.


It's a good question... It's just software, right? And it's implemented on Bolt nationwide, right? What is specific about the Roamio and this new feature?

NOTE: Interesting... With Quick Mode, I got it on my TiVo Mini first...and then it made its way to my Roamio Pro...

However, with Skip Mode, I got it on Roamio Pro, and I am still waiting for it to show up on my TiVo Mini... Weird...

NOTE 2: Found out in another thread that I needed to reboot my TiVo Mini to enable the Skip Mode feature... It's working now!


----------



## MikeekiM

crxssi said:


> Me too. I *HATE* being forced to watch ANYTHING... EVER. And, yet, I don't mind zooming through commercials at high speed and I actually do pay attention to them and I will stop and watch something I think might be interesting.


I've caught a number of good, interesting commercials using the SLIP/SCAN/SHUTTLE (I am not sure now what to call it!) feature...

Last week I caught the Star Wars themed Dodge commercial with the one black Dodge leading a synchronized pack of white "stormtrooper" Dodges to the movie theater... That was a cool commercial!!!


----------



## zerdian1

UCLABB said:


> Anyone have an opinion as to what TiVo is actually testing in the two markets? My guess would be their servers ability to deal with a lot of communication to each TiVo using the skip.


That is my Guess.

They had a faster rollout planned market by market.

California, where they had the most employees who could test it was logical first choice.

The road map had California, Chicago and Albuquerque.

They they hit a problem. I can only assume it was server overload.

Do they have regional servers or only a single central server, I do not know.

Albuquerque was dropped and no longer in the mix or even on the list anymore.

They are still bogged down in the first two markets for many weeks now.

They may be adding or activating SkipMode to a few clusters of TiVos at a time,

maybe they are in areas around the central target area.


----------



## CharlesH

crxssi said:


> One thing I find annoying- I never had any problems with undershooting using FF until TiVo added that damn automatic jump back. They assume people have slow reflexes and need assistance. I do not, so I have had to adjust for years trying to overshoot the magic right amount so it will actually stop where I want it to.
> 
> Oh, first-world problems


You can stop FF without getting the jump-back by using the PAUSE button ("||") instead of the PLAY button to stop the FF. Then hit PLAY to continue at exactly that spot.


----------



## bareyb

By the way, it's not just San Francisco, but the entire San Francisco Bay Area. It's a huge area. I'm 45 minutes away in Cupertino and we got it here. I'm sure it goes on up to the rest of the Bay Area as well.

I'm hoping it goes well and we get to keep it, it's a great feature. I just hope they don't give it to us and then take it away, that would be worse than never having it at all. A friend of mine said it was a ploy to get you hooked on it and then start charging an additional fee for it.


----------



## mattack

tim1724 said:


> VLC doesn't have a license to do Dolby Digital (for decoding _or_ encoding), but it decodes and encodes it anyway. How? It's distributed by a group in France and EU law doesn't recognize software patents. So no license is needed in Europe.


VLC *HAS* removed Dolby Digital decoding in current versions, at LEAST for the iOS version.. I have no idea if the desktop versions too..

(That's why I continue to use the old iOS app.)

Though I'm now using quick mode on my Tivo TOO, I'm still using VLC, especially away from home... (e.g. over the weekend, I watched a bunch of Nightly Show episodes at around 1.8x at the gym.)


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I live in the SF Bay Area about 20 miles east of SF (Lafayette CA). I don't have it. Anyone near me have it? I got the email regarding the rollout.


----------



## krkaufman

c133roamioerrors said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area about 20 miles east of SF (Lafayette CA). I don't have it. Anyone near me have it? I got the email regarding the rollout.


Has your Roamio received the 20.5.6 update, yet?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I assume so. It shows as the version.


----------



## series5orpremier

I can tell you with the new software rollout I'm getting a lot more blue spinning circle delays several seconds long. Who wants or needs to pay extra for faster Bolt hardware when their lack of server capacity is going to slow you down anyway?


----------



## bareyb

c133roamioerrors said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area about 20 miles east of SF (Lafayette CA). I don't have it. Anyone near me have it? I got the email regarding the rollout.


Do you have a Roamio DVR? I know our older TiVoHD didn't get it.


----------



## MikeekiM

I am in Sunnyvale, and I have both Quick Mode and Skip Mode...


----------



## c133roamioerrors

bareyb said:


> Do you have a Roamio DVR? I know our older TiVoHD didn't get it.


I have a roamio pro.


----------



## keenanSR

Santa Rosa here and SkipMode/QuickMode are available on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area about 20 miles east of SF (Lafayette CA). I don't have it. Anyone near me have it? I got the email regarding the rollout.


I'm a little surprised that you don't have it as Lafayette is definitely in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. Who is your cable provider? Maybe the SkipMode rollout is limited to Comcast?

Wasn't the update pulled? Maybe that's why some have it and some don't?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

keenanSR said:


> I'm a little surprised that you don't have it as Lafayette is definitely in the SF/OAK/SJ DMA. Who is your cable provider? Maybe the SkipMode rollout is limited to Comcast?
> 
> Wasn't the update pulled? Maybe that's why some have it and some don't?


I have Comcast. I'm going to check my messages.


----------



## krkaufman

keenanSR said:


> Wasn't the update pulled? Maybe that's why some have it and some don't?


The rollout *was* paused, but if the update already made it to someone's DVR, I don't know how that pause would affect the enabling of SkipMode.

One thing to note... It took my DVR 4 days after receiving the 20.5.6 update for SkipMode to become enabled (icons, functionality); and this delay matched what a few other users experienced, as well. So, even if someone in the SF/Chicago metros has received 20.5.6 and SkipMode isn't live, it won't be out of the ordinary until day 5 or 6 post-update.



keenanSR said:


> Who is your cable provider? Maybe the SkipMode rollout is limited to Comcast?


SkipMode is definitely not limited to Comcast. I'm using an OTA antenna connected to a Roamio OTA in Chicago and SkipMode is live and working great.


----------



## keenanSR

krkaufman said:


> The rollout *was* paused, but if the update already made it to someone's DVR, I don't know how that pause would affect the enabling of SkipMode.
> 
> One thing to note... It took my DVR 4 days after receiving the 20.5.6 update for SkipMode to become enabled (icons, functionality); and this delay matched what a few other users experienced, as well. So, even if someone in the SF/Chicago metros has received 20.5.6 and SkipMode isn't live, it won't be out of the ordinary until day 5 or 6 post-update.
> 
> SkipMode is definitely not limited to Comcast. I'm using an OTA antenna connected to a Roamio OTA in Chicago and SkipMode is live and working great.


Yeah, I sort of threw that out there thinking it might be a reason for the two market only rollout as I believe the largest provider in both markets is Comcast.

Pretty sure I had SkipMode show up in under two days on my Roamio but to be honest, I don't recall for sure.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> I have Comcast. I'm going to check my messages.


I'm assuming you've made several network connections along with a few restarts? And still nothing?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I did a restart and nothing changed. Can't remember how to do a network connection.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> I did a restart and nothing changed. Can't remember how to do a network connection.


TiVo Central>Settings & Messages>Settings>Network and then Connect to the TiVo Service now.


----------



## MikeekiM

Anyone know if Skip Mode will be implemented on TiVo Mobile App?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

keenanSR said:


> TiVo Central>Settings & Messages>Settings>Network and then Connect to the TiVo Service now.


I reconnected and nothing changed. Before I posted here, I did a chat with Tivo support and they said I might not have got it yet so I posted here to see if anyone close to me got it.


----------



## zerdian1

I GOT QUICKMODE ON ALL 5 ROAMIOS WITH 20.5.6.

I am still waiting NOT SO PATIENTLY for SKIPMODE.

I only hope they fix whatever GLITCH they are having in one or both of their test markets of SF & Chi.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

I have finally recorded and watched a few shows where SkipMode was indicated. I had anticipated just being able to skip commercial breaks, but I was thrilled to discover that if you press the skip button while the show is playing the recording advances to the beginning of the next segment of the show being watched. This is great for a talk show since I typically skip segments if the guest doesn't interest me or the jokes are falling flat. (Hello, Stephen Colbert.)


----------



## mrizzo80

jeffsinsfo said:


> I have finally recorded and watched a few shows where SkipMode was indicated. I had anticipated just being able to skip commercial breaks, but I was thrilled to discover that if you press the skip button while the show is playing the recording advances to the beginning of the next segment of the show being watched. This is great for a talk show since I typically skip segments if the guest doesn't interest me or the jokes are falling flat. (Hello, Stephen Colbert.)


I don't have SkipMode yet, but I believe Channel Up/Down also works in place of the Skip button (D?)... which is probably easier to do by feel.


----------



## keenanSR

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't have SkipMode yet, but I believe Channel Up/Down also works in place of the Skip button (D?)... which is probably easier to do by feel.


Yes, that's correct, Channel Up/Down also activates SkipMode.


----------



## bareyb

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't have SkipMode yet, but I believe Channel Up/Down also works in place of the Skip button (D?)... which is probably easier to do by feel.


Yep. Especially if you are using a Universal Remote that doesn't have a "D" button. I thought I was going to have to give up my "Mute" button at first.


----------



## nickg420

Any update on when this is going to move from the 2 test markets?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I'm in one of test markets and still don't have skip.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> I'm in one of test markets and still don't have skip.


Did you ever find out if any other TiVo Roamio user in your vicinity(local system area) got SkipMode?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

no. No one posted here.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> no. No one posted here.


Did you check the AVS Forum SF Comcast thread?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

Just checked; nothing recent or relevant.


----------



## bareyb

c133roamioerrors said:


> Just checked; nothing recent or relevant.


What City do you live in?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

Lafayette.


----------



## bareyb

c133roamioerrors said:


> Lafayette.


Well, that certainly qualifies as the "Bay Area". Are you certain that Contra Costa County is included? Other than that, I got nothin'. Maybe hit up TiVo and see what's up.


----------



## zerdian1

SkipMode does not seem to be in the cards for 2015 for the rest of us with Roamios in the rest of the country.

TiVo has spent so long in the first two test areas (SF & CHI) that whatever their problem that they detected it has not been solved. Two months ago they planned the next third test rollout in Albuquerque, but they rolled back that test area a month ago.

The people that have Bolts are all over the country and they have SkipMode.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

bareyb said:


> Well, that certainly qualifies as the "Bay Area". Are you certain that Contra Costa County is included? Other than that, I got nothin'. Maybe hit up TiVo and see what's up.


This all started when I got an email from Tivo saying I was getting it. I looked for it and it wasn't there. I then posted here.

10 years ago I obtained the opportunity to fast forward. For more than 50 years prior to that everyone had to watch commercials and that still happens today on xfinity on demand. I can wait. I'm only pissed because I was emailed something by Tivo that wasn't true.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

zerdian1 said:


> SkipMode does not seem to be in the cards for 2015 for the rest of us with Roamios in the rest of the country.
> 
> TiVo has spent so long in the first two test areas (SF & CHI) that whatever their problem that they detected it has not been solved. Two months ago they planned the next third test rollout in Albuquerque, but they rolled back that test area a month ago.


The Roamio test markets only started like 3 weeks ago. Don't know what you expected. If there was going to be a rapid roll out they would have said so.


----------



## cherry ghost

c133roamioerrors said:


> This all started when I got an email from Tivo saying I was getting it. I looked for it and it wasn't there. I then posted here.
> 
> 10 years ago I obtained the opportunity to fast forward. For more than 50 years prior to that everyone had to watch commercials and that still happens today on xfinity on demand. I can wait. I'm only pissed because I was emailed something by Tivo that wasn't true.


Do you have the update but not SkipMode or neither?


----------



## keenanSR

zerdian1 said:


> SkipMode does not seem to be in the cards for 2015 for the rest of us with Roamios in the rest of the country.
> 
> TiVo has spent so long in the first two test areas (SF & CHI) that whatever their problem that they detected it has not been solved. Two months ago they planned the next third test rollout in Albuquerque, but they rolled back that test area a month ago.
> 
> The people that have Bolts are all over the country and they have SkipMode.


You mean all 7 days that are left of 2015? Yeah, I'm guessing probably not...

And when and where did they ever announce Albuquerque was to be a Roamio test market? You keep saying that but I don't recall that market ever being announced. Do you have a link to something that would substantiate that claim?


----------



## keenanSR

cherry ghost said:


> Do you have the update but not SkipMode or neither?


It's strange that he doesn't have it. Unless someone else in Lafayette steps up to say they did get SkipMode I'm guessing that the Lafayette zip code got left out of the market update list. It would be interesting to see if anyone in Walnut Creek or Moraga got the feature.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

cherry ghost said:


> Do you have the update but not SkipMode or neither?


----------



## ej42137

c133roamioerrors said:


>


I don't understand what you mean to say by posting this image. 20.5.6 contains the code enabling SkipMode and QuickMode, everybody that got it has QuickMode activated but only those with Bolts and a select few in SF, Chi Town and (possibly) Albuquerque have SkipMode activated as yet. For the most part TiVo has been unusually (for them) transparent about this, although perhaps not as forthcoming as we'd like them to be. There are unsubstantiated rumors that Albuquerque was part of the test roll-out and that the roll-out revealed problems and has been halted, but I don't think we've actually heard this from TiVo.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I absolutely live in the SF Bay Area and the image is from the email I received.


----------



## bareyb

c133roamioerrors said:


> I absolutely live in the SF Bay Area and the image is from the email I received.


I actually just tried to call them on your behalf but it looks like everyone has gone home for the Holiday. I'd give them a call and see if Lafayette is included. I have a feeling it may not be given what you've told us here, but it's certainly worth a phone call.


----------



## keenanSR

ej42137 said:


> I don't understand what you mean to say by posting this image. 20.5.6 contains the code enabling SkipMode and QuickMode, everybody that got it has QuickMode activated but only those with Bolts and a select few in SF, Chi Town and (possibly) Albuquerque have SkipMode activated as yet. For the most part TiVo has been unusually (for them) transparent about this, although perhaps not as forthcoming as we'd like them to be. There are unsubstantiated rumors that Albuquerque was part of the test roll-out and that the roll-out revealed problems and has been halted, but I don't think we've actually heard this from TiVo.


Lafayette, CA is an incorporated city within the San Francisco/Oakland/San Jose DMA; the SF bay area market. Those in San Jose and other parts of the SF bay area, such as myself in Santa Rosa, have SkipMode activated on our Roamios. The fact that c133roamioerrors doesn't have it activated is an anomaly at this point as there doesn't seem to be any logical explanation as to why, other than his zip code was not included for some reason.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I did a chat with Tivo. Sgt. Schultz didn't know anything.


----------



## cherry ghost

c133roamioerrors said:


> I absolutely live in the SF Bay Area and the image is from the email I received.


Are you sure your Roamio has received the 20.5.6 update? If so, how long ago?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

Yes and before Tuesday and have reconnected and rebooted multiple times.
I have the new channel icons.


----------



## zerdian1

I think most of us in the country have 20.5.6 and have 
QuickMode and New Channel Logos.
But most of us do not have SkipMode YET!

Something in SF & Chi test areas,
must have derailed
The rollout to the rest of U.S.

It could be the sheer volume of server interactions for SkipMode.


----------



## midas

Seems to me that the blue circle is a sign that Tivo can't handle the load for even the 2 markets they are testing. I suspect that when the blue circles disappear we'll see it roll out to more markets. But I think we'll see more test markets activated before we see a full rollout. 

I do have it. I just wish I actually watched more stuff on the channels they support. I only have one program that will have it scheduled for Monday and nothing else until next Sunday.


----------



## astrohip

zerdian1 said:


> Something in SF & Chi test areas, must have derailed The rollout to the rest of U.S.


This is pure speculation. None of us are privy to the process TiVo is using to roll this out.

I've noticed you do this over and over in this forum, making declarative statements with* no data to back it up*.

So... can you provide a link or any other info to support your statement? Or are you simply guessing?


----------



## CharlesH

Didn't some people have to either re-do guided setup, or at least remove the program guide data, before they got skip mode to work? Or did that issue resolve itself over time as older guide data expired? I re-did the guided setup myself to get it to show up.


----------



## ajwees41

CharlesH said:


> Didn't some people have to either re-do guided setup, or at least remove the program guide data, before they got skip mode to work? Or did that issue resolve itself over time as older guide data expired? I re-did the guided setup myself to get it to show up.


I think that was channel logos not appearing that redoing guided setup fixed it or it was the watch in HD when tuned to an SD channel.


----------



## ajwees41

midas said:


> Seems to me that the blue circle is a sign that Tivo can't handle the load for even the 2 markets they are testing. I suspect that when the blue circles disappear we'll see it roll out to more markets. But I think we'll see more test markets activated before we see a full rollout.
> 
> I do have it. I just wish I actually watched more stuff on the channels they support. I only have one program that will have it scheduled for Monday and nothing else until next Sunday.


Cox and Comcast customers also get the blue spining circle when the Tivo couldn't access the ondemand.


----------



## midas

ajwees41 said:


> Cox and Comcast customers also get the blue spining circle when the Tivo couldn't access the ondemand.


Please clarify. Are you saying that when I hit play and it takes 30 seconds to start that this somehow has something to do with on demand? That makes no sense.


----------



## ej42137

midas said:


> Please clarify. Are you saying that when I hit play and it takes 30 seconds to start that this somehow has something to do with on demand? That makes no sense.


I think most people would interpret his statement as meaning that when they attempted to access on-demand they got the dreaded Blue Spinning Circle of Pain. Either that, or maybe less likely, that when on-demand was activated they started seeing BSCoP frequently at other times.

Are you perhaps being disingenuous? Or are you making some kind of joke that's going completely over my head?


----------



## midas

ej42137 said:


> I think most people would interpret his statement as meaning that when they attempted to access on-demand they got the dreaded Blue Spinning Circle of Pain. Either that, or maybe less likely, that when on-demand was activated they started seeing BSCoP frequently at other times.
> 
> Are you perhaps being disingenuous? Or are you making some kind of joke that's going completely over my head?


Not being disingenuous at all. As a standalone statement I would agree with your interpretation. But considering the general discussion and my message that was quoted, I have to assume there was some other meaning. Otherwise it's totally irrelevant to the discussion at hand. Those on demand issues have been there since the inception.


----------



## zerdian1

The only time I saw BLUE was when I was doing a Transfer from another TiVo to my TiVo.
I must be missing something here?


----------



## RoamioJeff

zerdian1 said:


> The only time I saw BLUE was when I was doing a Transfer from another TiVo to my TiVo.
> I must be missing something here?


Some people see it, others never see it. I, for example, never see it. Some have speculated that it is due to connectivity with Tivo servers. So it could be Tivo server issues, dodgy customer internet connections, network congestion in between, or any combination of these or other factors. Right now it is all speculation and undetermined.


----------



## jonw747

As cool as it would have been for skipmode to roll out for Christmas, it's a terrible time to support a new s/w release and new features. Additional load on the servers isn't a good idea when (hopefully for TiVo) lots of customers will be connecting up their new Bolts they got as gifts.

And for all we know they may be waiting to test/fix features not even related to skip mode.


----------



## HerronScott

midas said:


> Please clarify. Are you saying that when I hit play and it takes 30 seconds to start that this somehow has something to do with on demand? That makes no sense.


I just posted over in the thread on this, as like RoamioJeff, I had never had an issue with this either. Can clarify if you are actually hitting the Play button with the show highlighted in My Shows or selecting the Play option under the show information screen? In testing, I just found one show that would repeatedly show a blue circle if I did the former but if I started it by selecting right-arrow, right-arrow from My Shows instead would not (Play from the menu). The latter is how we always start shows which might explain why we've not seen this at all but doesn't really explain why it does it repeatedly playing the show one way but not the other. I couldn't find another show in my random sampling of 20 shows or so that would do this though.

Scott


----------



## midas

HerronScott said:


> I just posted over in the thread on this, as like RoamioJeff, I had never had an issue with this either. Can clarify if you are actually hitting the Play button with the show highlighted in My Shows or selecting the Play option under the show information screen? In testing, I just found one show that would repeatedly show a blue circle if I did the former but if I started it by selecting right-arrow, right-arrow from My Shows instead would not (Play from the menu). The latter is how we always start shows which might explain why we've not seen this at all but doesn't really explain why it does it repeatedly playing the show one way but not the other. I couldn't find another show in my random sampling of 20 shows or so that would do this though.
> 
> Scott


I almost always just hit the play button from My Shows.


----------



## lessd

For me the blue circle come now and then, not so often that I get upset but it is a pain, never saw a blue circle going to XOD. I am on Comcast in the Hartford CT area. One thing I did noticed is if I get the blue circle on one Roamio, I also get the same on another Roamio, so I sure the problem is outside my home, I have blast internet at 150Mb/sec


----------



## HerronScott

midas said:


> I almost always just hit the play button from My Shows.


If you find a show where this is occurring, first see if it's repeatable for that show and then second see if selecting Play from the show menu as I mentioned works without the blue circle showing up.

Scott


----------



## snerd

zerdian1 said:


> The only time I saw BLUE was when I was doing a Transfer from another TiVo to my TiVo.
> I must be missing something here?


This is a blue circle spinning on the TV screen, not a blue LED on the TiVo.


----------



## lessd

RoamioJeff said:


> One thing that someone experiencing the blue spinning circle problem could investigate is to do a Trace Route to the Tivo server that the Roamio is reaching out to during these perceived events. If your router does outbound logging, maybe turning that on will reveal an IP address that Tivo is reaching out to, and then do a Trace Route and Ping to that address from a computer and collect some relevant data on numbers of hops, ping time, and such. Since not all users are experiencing this, it might be something common with how certain folks' ISPs are routing their traffic. Just an idea.


That beyond my pay grade, TiVo should be investigating this problem, not much we can do with the information.


----------



## bareyb

RoamioJeff said:


> One thing that someone experiencing the blue spinning circle problem could investigate is to do a Trace Route to the Tivo server that the Roamio is reaching out to during these perceived events. If your router does outbound logging, maybe turning that on will reveal an IP address that Tivo is reaching out to, and then do a Trace Route and Ping to that address from a computer and collect some relevant data on numbers of hops, ping time, and such. Since not all users are experiencing this, it might be something common with how certain folks' ISPs are routing their traffic. Just an idea.


Most of us who are complaining have never or very rarely had a blue spinning circle of death (or whatever you call it) and I have not seen this type of Video Artifacting (picture breaking up) in literally _years_ of daily use. So this is a software update problem, not a server location problem. At least it sure seems to be in my case.

This behavior is all new since the update. Not that it happens all that often, but I did think that TiVo should be aware, and if we don't tell them they won't know. And as I understand it, they _do_ monitor these forums now.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

Today at the bottom of my shows listing there was a line that said this dvr has skip. You click on it and further information is provided. I am assuming that skip mode will only appear on shows that I have not already recorded. Is this correct because none of the shows flagged as new on my shows has the skip icon?


----------



## bareyb

c133roamioerrors said:


> Today at the bottom of my shows listing there was a line that said this dvr has skip. You click on it and further information is provided. I am assuming that skip mode will only appear on shows that I have not already recorded. Is this correct because none of the shows flagged as new on my shows has the skip icon?


Actually it showed up on a bunch of shows I've had for months. It mostly seems to show up on the major broadcast and cable networks and those types of shows. My MMA stuff never gets marked for instance. You can see the little Skip" label in the list of your Shows on the Main Page.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I live in Lafayette, CA and that has always been considered part of the SF Bay Area. At one time my Area Code was 415 the same as SF. Silicon valley is at least 30 miles from what I consider the Bay Area and I live about 20 miles from SF. Tivo has it's own map. No icons for regular network shows.
No icon, no skip.


----------



## HerronScott

c133roamioerrors said:


> Today at the bottom of my shows listing there was a line that said this dvr has skip. You click on it and further information is provided. I am assuming that skip mode will only appear on shows that I have not already recorded. Is this correct because none of the shows flagged as new on my shows has the skip icon?


I thought that some users indicated they didn't see it for a few days afterward. Not sure if that was after they got the notification or after the update.

Also, it's only going to be non-live shows recorded on the supported channels during the supported time frame.

Scott


----------



## midas

HerronScott said:


> I thought that some users indicated they didn't see it for a few days afterward. Not sure if that was after they got the notification or after the update.
> 
> Also, it's only going to be non-live shows recorded on the supported channels during the supported time frame.
> 
> Scott


In my case it took about 4 or 5 days after I got the update before I finally saw the skip icon. It was so long that I was convinced that I was outside the Chicago DMA. But eventually it showed up.

But I know about the new message. It's actually a starred item on Tivo Central. That message showed up yesterday even though I've now had skipmode for a few weeks.

And it's been posted here before, but here's a list of what channels are included and the timeframe involved.

https://www.tivo.com/popup/skipmode-channels


----------



## zerdian1

I have had my 20.5.6 MINI update for QuickMode and Channel Logos on 10/05/15.

I had my OnePass updated on my Roamios on 11/05/15.

I got my Roamio TiVo Fall 2015 update for 20.5.6 on 12/05/15.

So I am hoping the sequence continues and I get SkipMode on my Roamios on 01/05/16.


----------



## zerdian1

c133roamioerrors said:


> Today at the bottom of my shows listing there was a line that said this dvr has skip. You click on it and further information is provided. I am assuming that skip mode will only appear on shows that I have not already recorded. Is this correct because none of the shows flagged as new on my shows has the skip icon?


What part of the country are you in?
Are you in one of the two test markets of SF & Chi?
If you are not, then it is looking more promising of the rest of us.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

zerdian1 said:


> What part of the country are you in?
> Are you in one of the two test markets of SF & Chi?
> If you are not, then it is looking more promising of the rest of us.


I live about 20 miles east of SF and still don't have it.


----------



## zerdian1

ROAMIO SkipMode Channels.

Twenty most watched channels.

The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future. The shows that will be SkipMode-enabled are those that appear during the most common recording hours: seven days a week, between the hours of 4:00 pm and midnight (12:30 am for late night talk shows airing on ABC, NBC and CBS). Recorded shows with the SkipMode feature appear in your MyShows lists with a SKIP icon.

Alphabetical List Of Current 20 SkipMode Channels:
ABC,
ABCFam,
AMC,
Bravo, 
CBS, 
Comedy Central, 
CW, 
Discovery, 
Food Network, 
Fox, 
FX, 
HGTV, 
History Channel, 
Lifetime, 
NBC, 
Sci-Fi, 
TBS,
TLC, 
TNT, 
USA.


----------



## DawnW

QuickMode was added to my features as of yesterday. I am in Charlotte, NC.

We used it to watch a sitcom that was already a bit fast so some of it was definitely "double espresso" fast! 

However, I can see that this will be something I will really enjoy.

I don't know if I have SkipMode as nothing popped up about that and I haven't tried to it.


----------



## brandenwan

Follow this winter's CES as Tivo solidifies the Bolt as their flagship product and makes some important announcements, including the nationwide rollout of SkipMode to the Roamio. It is likely they will follow their usual formula where they highlight recent software rollouts which included needed improvements and additions to Tivo's core features; QuickMode, SkipMode, OneSearch, and OnePass are the big four. Guide enhancements and third-party app integrations will likely be mentioned too.

The above statements are based on what they have done at past CES events; please don't scream at me. 
CES is the event at which we will likely get our first indication of when a national rollout of Skipmode may occur.


----------



## gweempose

zerdian1 said:


> ROAMIO SkipMode Channels.
> 
> Twenty most watched channels.
> 
> The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future. The shows that will be SkipMode-enabled are those that appear during the most common recording hours: seven days a week, between the hours of 4:00 pm and midnight (12:30 am for late night talk shows airing on ABC, NBC and CBS). Recorded shows with the SkipMode feature appear in your MyShows lists with a SKIP icon.
> 
> Alphabetical List Of Current 20 SkipMode Channels:
> ABC,
> ABCFam,
> AMC,
> Bravo,
> CBS,
> Comedy Central,
> CW,
> Discovery,
> Food Network,
> Fox,
> FX,
> HGTV,
> History Channel,
> Lifetime,
> NBC,
> Sci-Fi,
> TBS,
> TLC,
> TNT,
> USA.


I have SkipMode, but for some reason it isn't showing up on Fargo, which is on FX.


----------



## Dan203

SkipMode uses captions to align to recordings. Check the captions in your recording. If they're corrupt then it wont work. Also if you clip off to much of the start or end of the recording it wont work either, so beware of the overlap protection setting.


----------



## astrohip

gweempose said:


> I have SkipMode, but for some reason it isn't showing up on Fargo, which is on FX.
> 
> 
> Dan203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SkipMode uses captions to align to recordings. Check the captions in your recording. If they're corrupt then it wont work. Also if you clip off to much of the start or end of the recording it wont work either, so beware of the overlap protection setting.
Click to expand...

FX is known for having caption problems. It is the only channel I watch where captions come & go as they please (and sadly, I watch a lot of FX programs). Perhaps there is a connection between their caption problems, and the SkipMode issue.

Are you on Comcast?


----------



## mrizzo80

astrohip said:


> *FX is known for having caption problems. It is the only channel I watch where captions come & go as they please* (and sadly, I watch a lot of FX programs). Perhaps there is a connection between their caption problems, and the SkipMode issue.
> 
> Are you on Comcast?


How do they get away with this? Doesn't this violate laws/regulations?


----------



## ej42137

mrizzo80 said:


> How do they get away with this? Doesn't this violate laws/regulations?


Yes, there is an FCC requirement for closed captions. Somebody's got to complain for it to be enforced.


----------



## gweempose

I think I figured out why I wasn't getting SkipMode on Fargo. I had forgotten that all the episodes were originally recorded on my Premier and then transferred to my Roamio. I guess SkipMode only shows up on recordings that were recorded on the Roaomio itself.


----------



## Dan203

Yep


----------



## c133roamioerrors

It's been a week since I got the message that my Tivo has skip, but no skip icons. Tonight there are some new shows on CBS that I will record and then see what happens.


----------



## danorum

gweempose said:


> I think I figured out why I wasn't getting SkipMode on Fargo. I had forgotten that all the episodes were originally recorded on my Premier and then transferred to my Roamio. I guess SkipMode only shows up on recordings that were recorded on the Roaomio itself.


I was also moving some episodes from one roamio to another and noticed that once they moved, they no longer had skip mode. Both of them have skip mode, but it looks like that flag doesn't move with them.

Dan


----------



## c133roamioerrors

Still no skip icons. Reloaded and rebooted. Turned off captions and turned them back on. I give up. They will be there someday. SF Bay Area Roamio pro user.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> Still no skip icons. Reloaded and rebooted. Turned off captions and turned them back on. I give up. They will be there someday. SF Bay Area Roamio pro user.


Weird. Sorry to hear that it's just not happening.


----------



## mattack

OK, for the first time, I saw Skip Mode *seriously* fail. On Sunday's premiere of Bordertown, somewhere around halfway into the show, at that commercial break, trying to skip forward would go WAY into the next segment (many minutes)... and at some point later, it put up the 'hit C to skip' info during the show too.. There was nothing wrong with the recording, i.e. no technical difficulties causing an actual delayed section.

Several other times, including I think on last night's Supergirl, the skip has been a bit *too* close, sometimes even cutting off part of a sentence.. but even sometimes when it was "perfect", I end up skipping back since it wasn't obvious that it DIDN'T cut something off (as I had seen the other cases of part of a sentence being cut off).

Still, in general _way_ better than me 30 second skipping through commercial breaks.


----------



## Dan203

I saw the exact same issue on my Bolt. Posted a thread about it in the bolt forum...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535762

Since we both saw the same thing on different systems I'm guessing someone screwed up the segment data.


----------



## The Merg

Anybody know if SkipMode for Roamio has made it to the DC area yet?


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UCLABB

mattack said:


> OK, for the first time, I saw Skip Mode *seriously* fail. On Sunday's premiere of Bordertown, somewhere around halfway into the show, at that commercial break, trying to skip forward would go WAY into the next segment (many minutes)... and at some point later, it put up the 'hit C to skip' info during the show too.. There was nothing wrong with the recording, i.e. no technical difficulties causing an actual delayed section.
> 
> Several other times, including I think on last night's Supergirl, the skip has been a bit *too* close, sometimes even cutting off part of a sentence.. but even sometimes when it was "perfect", I end up skipping back since it wasn't obvious that it DIDN'T cut something off (as I had seen the other cases of part of a sentence being cut off).
> 
> Still, in general _way_ better than me 30 second skipping through commercial breaks.


TiVo workers setting up the skips are getting bored to death and nodding off on the job.


----------



## headless chicken

The Merg said:


> Anybody know if SkipMode for Roamio has made it to the DC area yet?


So far it's only available in SF and Chicago test markets, but the the CSR I spoke to over the phone today to report a strange occurrence to (see my thread in the Roamio forum) said he believed SkipMode would be coming to all Roamios by late January.


----------



## wtkflhn

headless chicken said:


> So far it's only available in SF and Chicago test markets, but the the CSR I spoke to over the phone today to report a strange occurrence to (see my thread in the Roamio forum) said he believed SkipMode would be coming to all Roamios by late January.


 From you lips to the TIVO god's ears!


----------



## midas

I'm seeing a lot of instances where shows don't have the skip icon in My Shows, but if you go into the program detail screen it's there. 

And any idea why the Kimmel show has skip but Colbert doesn't?


----------



## MichaelBLong

headless chicken said:


> The CSR I spoke to over the phone today to report a strange occurrence to said he believed SkipMode would be coming to all Roamios by late January.


If true, This would be the first time a CSR has given out accurate information


----------



## Jed1

headless chicken said:


> So far it's only available in SF and Chicago test markets, but the the CSR I spoke to over the phone today to report a strange occurrence to (see my thread in the Roamio forum) said he believed SkipMode would be coming to all Roamios by late January.


This maybe true as the current CEO may want to get this done before the new CEO takes over in February. What is not known at this time is what the new CEO will do with the company, stay the course, wind down the consumer unit, or the worst case put TiVo up for sale.


----------



## NashGuy

Jed1 said:


> This maybe true as the current CEO may want to get this done before the new CEO takes over in February. What is not known at this time is what the new CEO will do with the company, stay the course, wind down the consumer unit, or the worst case put TiVo up for sale.


I'm wondering if the company's current state of limbo is why we've yet to see the Bolt OTA (aka Aereo Edition) roll out. Perhaps they're waiting on the new CEO and whatever decisions he/she makes about strategic direction before rolling out a new product. (We pretty much know the Bolt OTA is ready -- it was included in the original web leak months ago and the Chief Marketing Officer said in Oct. that he expected it to come out by year end.) If the new CEO abandons the consumer unit, obviously we won't see it at all. But who knows? Maybe TiVo will end up abandoning their CableCard consumer products and double down on the OTA/cord-cutter consumer market.

Anyhow, it sure would be great for us Roamio folks if we could get SkipMode and some new streaming apps locked down before whatever corporate turmoil may come with a new CEO.


----------



## zerdian1

Dan
I have my recording set to start 1 min early and end 3 min late.
I assume this will not affect the start or end of captions or commercial skip if I ever get SkipMode here in South East Florida.
George



Dan203 said:


> SkipMode uses captions to align to recordings. Check the captions in your recording. If they're corrupt then it wont work. Also if you clip off to much of the start or end of the recording it wont work either, so beware of the overlap protection setting.


----------



## lew

NashGuy said:


> I'm wondering if the company's current state of limbo is why we've yet to see the Bolt OTA (aka Aereo Edition) roll out. Perhaps they're waiting on the new CEO and whatever decisions he/she makes about strategic direction before rolling out a new product. (We pretty much know the Bolt OTA is ready -- it was included in the original web leak months ago and the Chief Marketing Officer said in Oct. that he expected it to come out by year end.) If the new CEO abandons the consumer unit, obviously we won't see it at all. But who knows? Maybe TiVo will end up abandoning their CableCard consumer products and double down on the OTA/cord-cutter consumer market.
> 
> Anyhow, it sure would be great for us Roamio folks if we could get SkipMode and some new streaming apps locked down before whatever corporate turmoil may come with a new CEO.


Maybe the Bolt OTA model will be announced 40 days after last Roamio basic was sold by tivo.


----------



## Dan203

zerdian1 said:


> Dan
> I have my recording set to start 1 min early and end 3 min late.
> I assume this will not affect the start or end of captions or commercial skip if I ever get SkipMode here in South East Florida.
> George


No, it seems to be able to handle any amount of padding. Where it gets screwed up is when a big chunk of the show gets clipped. Like if you're missing a couple minutes at the end due to overlap protection.


----------



## Joe01880

MichaelBLong said:


> If true, This would be the first time a CSR has given out accurate information


Most of the CSR's I have spoken too have been in Colorado. Is not to hard to guess what they smoke for breakfast and lunch and might say anything. Believe it when it's in your TiVo.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1

Joe01880 said:


> Most of the CSR's I have spoken too have been in Colorado. Is not to hard to guess what they smoke for breakfast and lunch and might say anything. Believe it when it's in your TiVo.
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


The new CSR's name is Jeff Spicoli.


----------



## lessd

Jed1 said:


> The new CSR's name is Jeff Spicoli.


Funny  But I hope not true.


----------



## Jed1

lessd said:


> Funny  But I hope not true.


Yea! Also get Dante from Grandmas Boy,




and Cheech and Chong,




And it will give "your SNR is to _*HIGH*_" a whole new meaning.


----------



## danorum

Anyone with SkipMode also using 2 TiVo's and a mini? I noticed last night that I could not use skipmode when viewing a show from a mini through a TiVo when the show was on a different TiVo. Once I changed my home DVR, skipmode worked on the Mini. 

So, in my case, SkipMode seems to only be working on the "local" TiVo, not the remote TiVo (and both TiVo's have skip mode).

Can anyone else confirm/deny this behavior?

Dan


----------



## Dan203

I can deny that. I have a Mini paired to a Roamio host which does not have SkipMode, but when I select my Bolt from the Devices list the shows on it do have SkipMode.


----------



## danorum

Dan203 said:


> I can deny that. I have a Mini paired to a Roamio host which does not have SkipMode, but when I select my Bolt from the Devices list the shows on it do have SkipMode.


Thanks for checking. I just rebooted both roamios and one of the minis and I am still seeing the same thing. I can only skipmode from the Tivo I am connected to. I see the Skip icon next to the show, but channel up doesn't do anything while playing.

Dan


----------



## CoxInPHX

danorum said:


> Thanks for checking. I just rebooted both roamios and one of the minis and I am still seeing the same thing. I can only skipmode from the Tivo I am connected to. I see the Skip icon next to the show, but channel up doesn't do anything while playing.


My Minis can only use SkipMode if the Bolt is selected as the Host.

If I select the RoamioPro as the Host, then access the Bolt, SkipMode does not work. I can see the Skip icons, but there is no Skip prompt on the program and D or ChanUp do nothing.


----------



## toricred

So if I have a mini connected to a Bolt and go to the recordings from the Roamio would the Roamio recordings have SkipMode available?


----------



## Dan203

CoxInPHX said:


> My Minis can only use SkipMode if the Bolt is selected as the Host.
> 
> If I select the RoamioPro as the Host, then access the Bolt, SkipMode does not work. I can see the Skip icons, but there is no Skip prompt on the program and D or ChanUp do nothing.


Huh, I had never actually tried it only seen the icons. You're right. You see the icons but when you attempt to actually use the feature it does not work. I ASSumed that because it had the icons the feature was active.


----------



## Dan203

toricred said:


> So if I have a mini connected to a Bolt and go to the recordings from the Roamio would the Roamio recordings have SkipMode available?


No


----------



## danorum

Dan203 said:


> Huh, I had never actually tried it only seen the icons. You're right. You see the icons but when you attempt to actually use the feature it does not work. I ASSumed that because it had the icons the feature was active.


Thanks for confirming that it doesn't work. I was really concerned that there was something else going on here.

Dan


----------



## rdlm

I bought a Roamio Pro a few weeks ago and live in the San Francisco Bay Area. While QuickMode is working fine, I don't have SkipMode. I called Tivo support, and they confirmed my zip code is in the Beta list. But I was also told that there have been so many issues with the Beta that they've temporarily halted it. He had no firm date for resuming the Beta, but said "probably late January or early February".

The tech seemed to know what he was talking about (just knew it -- wasn't looking it up), but ?? Anyone else have any info?

Assuming this info is correct, I don't know if they disabled the Beta on existing Beta boxes, or are just not enabling Beta on new boxes at this time... 

Drat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gweempose

rdlm said:


> I bought a Roamio Pro a few weeks ago and live in the San Francisco Bay Area. While QuickMode is working fine, I don't have SkipMode. I called Tivo support, and they confirmed my zip code is in the Beta list. But I was also told that there have been so many issues with the Beta that they've temporarily halted it. He had no firm date for resuming the Beta, but said "probably late January or early February".
> 
> The tech seemed to know what he was talking about (just knew it -- wasn't looking it up), but ?? Anyone else have any info?
> 
> Assuming this info is correct, I don't know if they disabled the Beta on existing Beta boxes, or are just not enabling Beta on new boxes at this time..


They definitely didn't disable SkipMode on boxes that already had it. It's still working fine on my Roamio Pro. I'm about to order a second Roamio Pro, and I'd be pretty bummed if I can't get SkipMode on it right away. It never even dawned on me that they may have halted the rollout. I assumed all Roamios in the test markets would automatically get it.


----------



## modnar

Have we pretty much settled on the idea that any issues are related to server capacity? I'm trying to figure out what else it could be since it's worked on Bolt for a while.


----------



## lew

modnar said:


> Have we pretty much settled on the idea that any issues are related to server capacity? I'm trying to figure out what else it could be since it's worked on Bolt for a while.


That seems to be the consensus. We don't know how many Bolts are in use. It's possible expanding the user base exposed issues with the feature with some channels, in some time zones, with some programs. Tivo could be revisiting the idea if charging Roamio customers.


----------



## Dan203

There have been a lot of issues with it lately, even on the Bolt, with the data missing for some shows or not working properly on others. So they're having some sort of issue. Not sure if it's a personnel issue or technological though.


----------



## MikeekiM

I have to say...skipmode is pretty addicting...  Once you are used to pressing one button, it's hard to go back...

That said, I find the experience a little inconsistent... Sometimes it skips right to the program start...sometimes it is a second or two into the program content...or a second or two prior to the content start...

I don't mind it being a second or two early... I hate when it's a second or two too late...

When I watch iZombie, the skip takes me to the first content frame and the playback bar often covers some content text and I have to back up to actually read it...

If you watch iZombie, you know that the start of each segment (after a commercial break) often, if not always, starts with a comic book style frame with a text caption. It's the text caption that I often can't read and have to rewind a few seconds to read it.


----------



## geezman

Am I the only one who only gets some of the eligible programs in skip mode? I live in the Chicago and for the past few weeks I'ts been VERY spotty. For instance, the following currently do not have skip mode on my Roamio Pro: Conan, Jimmy Kimmel, Marvel's Agent Carter, and I don't think I've ever seen in on Colbert. Occasionally, I will see it available for these programs.


----------



## mattack

MikeekiM said:


> That said, I find the experience a little inconsistent... Sometimes it skips right to the program start...sometimes it is a second or two into the program content...or a second or two prior to the content start...


Yeah, I mentioned this recently. I very often have to rewind.. (it's close enough that 8 sec skipback goes WAY too far back). Even though I agree this is annoying, I think it's STILL better than 30 second skipping forward then 8 sec skipping back..

I also see a bunch of prime time shows that aren't getting it.. Oh, I think it was 8 broke girls last night that never got it, and has had it in the past..


----------



## gweempose

mattack said:


> I also see a bunch of prime time shows that aren't getting it.. Oh, I think it was 8 broke girls last night that never got it, and has had it in the past..


They must have added six more girls to the cast since I last watched it ...


----------



## gweempose

Being in one of the test markets, I've been enjoying SkipMode on my Roamio since mid-December. I just activated a second Roamio Pro the other day, and SkipMode isn't showing up for any of the new recordings. I'm not sure if the feature simply hasn't kicked in yet, or that newly activated machines aren't getting SkipMode, even in the test markets. Both Roamios are running the exact same software version: 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-840. Does this mean that both machines should have the identical features, or is there some hidden flag that TiVo needs to turn on for each individual box in order to enable SkipMode?


----------



## HerronScott

gweempose said:


> Being in one of the test markets, I've been enjoying SkipMode on my Roamio since mid-December. I just activated a second Roamio Pro the other day, and SkipMode isn't showing up for any of the new recordings. I'm not sure if the feature simply hasn't kicked in yet, or that newly activated machines aren't getting SkipMode, even in the test markets. Both Roamios are running the exact same software version: 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-840. Does this mean that both machines should have the identical features, or is there some hidden flag that TiVo needs to turn on for each individual box in order to enable SkipMode?


Check out this post/thread. Sounds like it needs to be enabled for any new TiVo in those test markets.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10779541#post10779541

Scott


----------



## gweempose

HerronScott said:


> Check out this post/thread. Sounds like it needs to be enabled for any new TiVo in those test markets.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10779541#post10779541
> 
> Scott


Thank you so much, Scott! That's exactly the information I was looking for. I guess I'm going to have to call TiVo to have them turn the flag on for the new box.


----------



## alanisrox69

Philly Market on Verizon Fios....I got the RC21 update overnight/today for my Roamio Plus. Had previously been on RC14 for months.

No SkipMode yet.....


----------



## zerdian1

I have the SW VER 20.5.6 RC21-USA-6-840 on my Roamio Pro for about 4 or 5 months now.
I DO NOT HAVE SKIPMODE.


----------



## mattack

I had an interesting thing happen last night.. I stopped the American Ninja Warrior special part way through (since I was recording in HD and NBC has by far bigger bandwidth, thus wanted to avoid filling up my perpetually almost-full Tivo). Anyway, I immediately got skip mode on that recording DURING the show (about 1 hr 45 min in was when I stopped it). So I watched that, and hit record on the buffer to get the rest of the show when I was done.

I *didn't* get skip mode on that second recording (the first one had been deleted/actually removed by then in case that somehow matters).

So IMHO the first part is more interesting -- there's no technical reason it couldn't get skip mode in an in-progress recording (for the West Coast for example).

This isn't actually a big complaint, just an observation.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

mattack said:


> I had an interesting thing happen last night.. I stopped the American Ninja Warrior special part way through (since I was recording in HD and NBC has by far bigger bandwidth, thus wanted to avoid filling up my perpetually almost-full Tivo). Anyway, I immediately got skip mode on that recording DURING the show (about 1 hr 45 min in was when I stopped it). So I watched that, and hit record on the buffer to get the rest of the show when I was done.
> 
> I *didn't* get skip mode on that second recording (the first one had been deleted/actually removed by then in case that somehow matters).
> 
> So IMHO the first part is more interesting -- there's no technical reason it couldn't get skip mode in an in-progress recording (for the West Coast for example).
> 
> This isn't actually a big complaint, just an observation.


Was this on a Roamio and are you outside of a test market?


----------



## zerdian1

The show's commercial were marked when they were viewed on the east coast.



mattack said:


> I had an interesting thing happen last night.. I stopped the American Ninja Warrior special part way through (since I was recording in HD and NBC has by far bigger bandwidth, thus wanted to avoid filling up my perpetually almost-full Tivo). Anyway, I immediately got skip mode on that recording DURING the show (about 1 hr 45 min in was when I stopped it). So I watched that, and hit record on the buffer to get the rest of the show when I was done.
> 
> I *didn't* get skip mode on that second recording (the first one had been deleted/actually removed by then in case that somehow matters).
> 
> So IMHO the first part is more interesting -- there's no technical reason it couldn't get skip mode in an in-progress recording (for the West Coast for example).
> 
> This isn't actually a big complaint, just an observation.


----------



## wtkflhn

zerdian1 said:


> I have the SW VER 20.5.6 RC21-USA-6-840 on my Roamio Pro for about 4 or 5 months now.
> I DO NOT HAVE SKIPMODE.


 Neither does anyone else not living in Chicago or San Francisco.


----------



## RoamioJeff

We'll get it when we get it.


----------



## mattack

zerdian1 said:


> The show's commercial were marked when they were viewed on the east coast.


Obviously.

I was just pointing out that they *didn't* wait until the end of the show (in my time zone) to enable skip mode (when I stopped the recording).. So it COULD theoretically be enabled for currently-recording shows.
(It was semi-weird that it wasn't ever enabled for the second half of the show. I've had at least one other show which had a recording glitch, though it was in the middle, where skip mode did still work..)


----------



## wtkflhn

RoamioJeff said:


> We'll get it when we get it.


 Or not.


----------



## Dan203

mattack said:


> Obviously.
> 
> I was just pointing out that they *didn't* wait until the end of the show (in my time zone) to enable skip mode (when I stopped the recording).. So it COULD theoretically be enabled for currently-recording shows.
> (It was semi-weird that it wasn't ever enabled for the second half of the show. I've had at least one other show which had a recording glitch, though it was in the middle, where skip mode did still work..)


There is a reason for that. They can't apply the skip points to a live show, only after it has stopped recording. If you want more technical details PM me.


----------



## docfruitbat

Is SkipMode "optional" on a per-show basis?
I've noticed something a little strange. It seems that some, but not all, shows on the list of networks participating, are elegible for SkipMode.
For example, I record three separate evening shows in a row:
*The Daily Show*, *The Nightly Show* and *At Midnight*.
Of those three, only *The Daily Show* does not say is has Skip available. The other two do. It's been consistently like this since SkipMode started appearing. I've seen this on other networks that supposedly are participating. Some shows offer Skip, while others on the same network do not.
Has anyone else seen this kind of selectiveness?


----------



## atmuscarella

docfruitbat said:


> Is SkipMode "optional" on a per-show basis?
> I've noticed something a little strange. It seems that some, but not all, shows on the list of networks participating, are elegible for SkipMode.
> For example, I record three separate evening shows in a row:
> *The Daily Show*, *The Nightly Show* and *At Midnight*.
> Of those three, only *The Daily Show* does not say is has Skip available. The other two do. It's been consistently like this since SkipMode started appearing. I've seen this on other networks that supposedly are participating. Some shows offer Skip, while others on the same network do not.
> Has anyone else seen this kind of selectiveness?


The Daily show has been a bust for me know for some time and a problem since the start of SkipMode. Other than that I rarely see a show that should have SkipMode that doesn't - think I had one in the last few weeks an episode of Mysteries of Lora. Also if something happens to my reception (I am OTA) and some of a recording is bad it will not get SkipMode.


----------



## mattack

Dan203 said:


> There is a reason for that. They can't apply the skip points to a live show, only after it has stopped recording. If you want more technical details PM me.


I presume you mean "apply" them on the destination end.. since as I showed, Tivo already knew what the skip points were..

(..and why didn't it know about the skip points for the second part of the show?)

(My PM box is full..)


----------



## docfruitbat

atmuscarella said:


> The Daily show has been a bust for me know for some time and a problem since the start of SkipMode. Other than that I rarely see a show that should have SkipMode that doesn't - think I had one in the last few weeks an episode of Mysteries of Lora. Also if something happens to my reception (I am OTA) and some of a recording is bad it will not get SkipMode.


What do you mean by "*been a bust*"? I know that some people aren't too pleased with it's change in host and/or format, but that isn't really my question. 
Hmm...well, anyway, it doesn't sound like you are having the same experience as I am. I still see more shows without Skip than with it. Could just be something that's being transitioned to on a per-network show basis. I still find it fascinating that the networks are participating in this at all!


----------



## Dan203

mattack said:


> I presume you mean "apply" them on the destination end.. since as I showed, Tivo already knew what the skip points were..
> 
> (..and why didn't it know about the skip points for the second part of the show?)
> 
> (My PM box is full..)


It uses data that is generated while the show is recording to align the skip points. That data is not finalized until the recording is stopped.

I guess they could change how it works and apply them progressively as the show records, but on the East coast that would never happen since the points are created using the East coast feed, so it would only help those in the Mountain and Pacific time zones.


----------



## keenanSR

I wonder if this will have any effect on further SkipMode deployment,

Dish to disable DVR ad-skip for 7 days after broadcast to resolve Fox suit


----------



## Dan203

They've already been doing that, so I wonder what the story is there?

They're basically adhering to the C3 or C7 windows that networks use for VOD content. For 3 or 7 days VOD content needs to retain ALL of the national commercials and prevent FFing past them. After that the MSO can decide if they want to enable FF or replace the commercials with their own. (most choose the later) Dish agreed to disable their auto-hop feature for those same periods a while back after all the networks protested the feature.

TiVos system is different. Dish's system is automatic. You press one button at the start of the show and it automatically skips the commercials from that point forward. TiVo's requires a button press for each commercial. Because of this TiVo believes that they will not be the target of lawsuits like Dish was. (that's what the old CEO said during an interview anyway)


----------



## keenanSR

Dan203 said:


> They've already been doing that, so I wonder what the story is there?
> 
> They're basically adhering to the C3 or C7 windows that networks use for VOD content. For 3 or 7 days VOD content needs to retain ALL of the national commercials and prevent FFing past them. After that the MSO can decide if they want to enable FF or replace the commercials with their own. (most choose the later) Dish agreed to disable their auto-hop feature for those same periods a while back after all the networks protested the feature.
> 
> TiVos system is different. Dish's system is automatic. You press one button at the start of the show and it automatically skips the commercials from that point forward. TiVo's requires a button press for each commercial. Because of this TiVo believes that they will not be the target of lawsuits like Dish was. (that's what the old CEO said during an interview anyway)


Yes, close but not the same and as you've noted, likely not to stir the pot with the content providers. I think TiVo's very low subscriber count is helping to keep it 'under the radar' as well.

When it comes to content providers like FOX though, you never know...


----------



## smilen65

I'm trying to figure out if I am ever going to get SkipMode in my area. I bought a Roamio with the expectation Skipmode was coming which is how I sold it to my wife 

This is my first Tivo, I owned a ReplayTV back in the day that skipped commercials, and sometimes chunks of shows.... 

Anyone know when comcast subscribers in the California San Joaquin valley will get the feature? I believe I read somewhere most of the Bay Area has it already. 
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

The news here is that Dish now does no commercial skip for 7 days for Fox stations. Previously the 7 day period was only for CBS stations. They already had 3 day period ranges for Disney channels including ABC and ESPN content.


----------



## zerdian1

Not good News for SkipMode on TiVo Bolts or Roamios and 
for AutoHop on Dish Hoppers.

If the 4 major networks all are going to court?
CBS and Fox seems to have won, delaying commercial skip for 7 days each.
On the Dish Hopper that effectively eliminates all the Prime time Shows that previously had AutoHop as the shows are only kept for 8 days.
I thought one network had a 3 day pause on commercial skip
NBC and ABC are either in court or about to enter court to get the same delay.

Dish will have no AutoHop as it only had it for the 4 networks.

TiVo has a slightly different situation, but the same rules might be applied by the courts. TiVo retains shows based on your criteria and your disk memory size.
So I can and do sometimes watch shows more than 7 days behind.
So when TiVo SkipMode comes to me, IF EVER, I can still enjoy SkipMode on my TiVo.
But those rulings are basically the end of AutoHop on the Hopper.
But on the TiVo Bolts and Roamios, there is still a lot of life left for SkipMode on all the 16 other networks that have Commercial Skip.


----------



## modnar

zerdian1 said:


> But on the TiVo Bolts and Roamios, there is still a lot of life left for SkipMode on all the 16 other networks that have Commercial Skip.


There's still a lot of life left on all 20 networks for that matter. TiVo's situation is different, and speculating that this could impact them is premature.


----------



## twalsh22

zerdian1 said:


> On the Dish Hopper that effectively eliminates all the Prime time Shows that previously had AutoHop as the shows are only kept for 8 days.


Hopper will keep recordings forever if you tell it to.


----------



## NashGuy

zerdian1 said:


> TiVo has a slightly different situation, but the same rules might be applied by the courts.


A key difference, I think, is that with retail-purchased TiVos, the ad-skipping technology is provided by a different company than the one carrying the programming (which would be the cable TV company, or in the case of OTA, the local stations themselves). The TV networks have a fair amount of leverage with DISH because DISH wants to be able to offer those networks as part of their TV service. But the networks have no such leverage with TiVo. What can the TV networks directly do to TiVo? I suppose they could take legal action and sue TiVo but I'm pretty sure there's a precedent in place that allows users to skip around within TV recordings that they've recorded themselves in their own home. And remember, with TiVo's SkipMode feature, the user does have to press a button to choose to skip the ads. It's not as though a company is presenting an altered version of the network's programming with the ads cut out.

Such an argument could perhaps be the basis of legal action against a pay TV service provider like DISH or Comcast offering a TV network's programming on its own DVR platform if that platform had an auto-skip setting available -- the TV network could claim that the TV provider was essentially offering the viewer an altered version of the programming that violated their contract and/or their copyright. (That argument would especially hold true in the case of a cloud DVR.) But such a legal position would fail against TiVo on two counts: TiVo is not the TV service provider and TiVo doesn't auto-skip anything.


----------



## zerdian1

One of the thing I have been hearing 
is that the networks want to disable 
NOT ONLY COMMERCIAL SKIP FOR 
SEVERAL DAYS TO ONE WEEK AFTER AIRING, 
BUT THEY ALSO WANT TO REMOVE FAST FORWARD AND 
TO DISABLE 30 SECOND JUMP OR 
MULTIPLE 30 JUMPS DURING COMMERCIALS.


----------



## L David Matheny

zerdian1 said:


> One of the thing I have been hearing
> is that the networks want to disable
> NOT ONLY COMMERCIAL SKIP FOR
> SEVERAL DAYS TO ONE WEEK AFTER AIRING,
> BUT THEY ALSO WANT TO REMOVE FAST FORWARD AND
> TO DISABLE 30 SECOND JUMP OR
> MULTIPLE 30 JUMPS DURING COMMERCIALS.


Of course the networks (and especially the cable companies) would love to come up with some way to force us to watch commercials. But I think the courts would be reluctant to hand down a ruling that would eliminate one of the main features making the traditional DVR a viable product.

Entertainment industry lawyers are already trying to do an end run around DVRs by promoting "linear TV" content containing embedded commercials but streamed instead of broadcast. I guess they hope that the courts won't notice that such a no-record scheme tramples consumer rights in the same way that a ban on DVR skip commands would. Or maybe they just hope that they can coerce consumer electronics companies into doing their dirty work without their actions ever being contested in the courts.


----------



## lessd

L David Matheny said:


> Of course the networks (and especially the cable companies) would love to come up with some way to force us to watch commercials. But I think the courts would be reluctant to hand down a ruling that would eliminate one of the main features making the traditional DVR a viable product.
> 
> Entertainment industry lawyers are already trying to do an end run around DVRs by promoting "linear TV" content containing embedded commercials but streamed instead of broadcast. I guess they hope that the courts won't notice that such a no-record scheme tramples consumer rights in the same way that a ban on DVR skip commands would. Or maybe they just hope that they can coerce consumer electronics companies into doing their dirty work without their actions ever being contested in the courts.


As far as I know the courts have allowed personal recording for personal use, this started with the VCR and the SC, however I never heard any right to be able to skip commercials, on the first VCRs I had to get up and use the piano keys on the VCR to try to bypass the commercials.
If somebody knows of any court case giving us that right let us know, because IMHO skipping the commercials that pays for what we are watching is thief of some type. (My moral compass still lets me skip commercials, and exceed the road speed limits)


----------



## astrohip

zerdian1 said:


> One of the thing I have been hearing
> is that the networks want to disable
> NOT ONLY COMMERCIAL SKIP FOR
> SEVERAL DAYS TO ONE WEEK AFTER AIRING,
> BUT THEY ALSO WANT TO REMOVE FAST FORWARD AND
> TO DISABLE 30 SECOND JUMP OR
> MULTIPLE 30 JUMPS DURING COMMERCIALS.


Of course they do. So what?

BTW, any chance you could not post in all CAPS? Thanks.



lessd said:


> As far as I know the courts have allowed personal recording for personal use, this started with the VCR and the SC, however I never heard any right to be able to skip commercials, on the first VCRs I had to get up and use the piano keys on the VCR to try to bypass the commercials.
> If somebody knows of any court case giving us that right let us know, because IMHO skipping the commercials that pays for what we are watching is thief of some type. (My moral compass still lets me skip commercials, and exceed the road speed limits)


Typically, you don't need a court case to allow something. You need a case (or law) to prohibit it.

Now once something is against the law, or ruled against in a court, then you need a court case to allow it.

To the best of my knowledge, there is no law or standing ruling prohibiting recording for one's personal use, nor FF/REW of those recordings.


----------



## bradleys

astrohip said:


> Typically, you don't need a court case to allow something. You need a case (or law) to prohibit it.
> 
> Now once something is against the law, or ruled against in a court, then you need a court case to allow it.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, there is no law or standing ruling prohibiting recording for one's personal use, nor FF/REW of those recordings.


You are correct - however...

The Digital Rights Milienium Act criminalizes the act of circumventing an access control, whether or not there is actual infringement of copyright itself. In addition, the DMCA heightens the penalties for copyright infrigement.

The legality of the VCR (copying and time shifting) was comfirmed in a narrow 5 to 4 decision of the Supreme Court in Sony Corp. of America v. Universal City Studios, Inc. (1984), in a case that would likely not succeed with today's court.

The DCMA and other laws have steadily clarified and narrowed that Supreme Court decision by defining copyright and copy protection.

I would say don't take the right to freely copy for granted. Once linear programming is gone and replaced by streaming, DMCA will provide complete coverage for content owners and providers.


----------



## bareyb

Ugh... Streaming. Most people are blissfully unaware of what's going to happen to us.


----------



## moyekj

bareyb said:


> Ugh... Streaming. Most people are blissfully unaware of what's going to happen to us.


 Could not agree more. These are the golden years for watching shows the way we want to watch them (and skipping what we don't want to watch) - enjoy it while you can.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

modnar said:


> There's still a lot of life left on all 20 networks for that matter. TiVo's situation is different, and speculating that this could impact them is premature.


I've said it b4, I'll say it again. I think TiVo got pushback on Skipmode from the MVPDs, not the networks. Skipmode on Roamios was enabled in 2 markets and then nothing.

SkipMode on the 16 cable only channels skip commercials MVPD sell.

As 90% or so TiVo subs are from MVPDs - and TiVo has tightened the relationships with Comcast and Cox, I can see the pushback here.

My gut tells me that's why we haven't seen more markets rollout for Roamios, as we know it works in the different markets via Bolt...and we know it works on Roamios where rolled out.



L David Matheny said:


> Of course the networks (and especially the cable companies) would love to come up with some way to force us to watch commercials. But I think the courts would be reluctant to hand down a ruling that would eliminate one of the main features making the traditional DVR a viable product.
> 
> Entertainment industry lawyers are already trying to do an end run around DVRs by promoting "linear TV" content containing embedded commercials but streamed instead of broadcast. I guess they hope that the courts won't notice that such a no-record scheme tramples consumer rights in the same way that a ban on DVR skip commands would. Or maybe they just hope that they can coerce consumer electronics companies into doing their dirty work without their actions ever being contested in the courts.


Just as TV Networks were able to use Autohop in their Retransmission Negotiations, I see no reason they could not do the same with the ability to FF DVR in the future, just as a PPV and SVOD does not have that ability.

Flags would simply disable this on the equipment side and MVPDs would be forced to use them, as they do with CCI codes now.

I assume that OTA would still be available to do this, but new codes could be inserted to prevent it there as well.

Nothing in works that I am aware of, but certainly could happen quickly.



bareyb said:


> Ugh... Streaming. Most people are blissfully unaware of what's going to happen to us.


Exactly. As proven by this and people wanting to argue about ATSC 3.0 Adoption. Easier to put head in the sand instead of face reality.


----------



## lew

bareyb said:


> Ugh... Streaming. Most people are blissfully unaware of what's going to happen to us.


We'll be getting the full theatrical experience. 10 minutes of commercials followed by 20 minutes of coming attractions before we see the "featured presentation"

Not to mention the impact of streaming on data caps/fees.


SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I've said it b4, I'll say it again. I think TiVo got pushback on Skipmode from the MVPDs, not the networks. Skipmode on Roamios was enabled in 2 markets and then nothing.
> ..and we know it works on Roamios where rolled out.


Good possibility. However we don't really know how well skipmode works when the number of Bolt users is increased by Roamio customers. A couple of posters claim there is an issue with tivo servers handling the increased load, under the present system.

The other side, suppose tivo doesn't apply skipmode to MVPD inserted ads, at least on cable system supplied units. That would make those ads more valuable.


----------



## Dan203

astrohip said:


> Typically, you don't need a court case to allow something. You need a case (or law) to prohibit it.
> 
> Now once something is against the law, or ruled against in a court, then you need a court case to allow it.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, there is no law or standing ruling prohibiting recording for one's personal use, nor FF/REW of those recordings.


In this case you'd need a law to enforce it since there is no technology in existance that would allow the cable companies to unilaterally force all devices to not FF past commercials. They would need some sort of flag embeded in the recording and then the devices would need to be compelled in some way to adhere to that falg. It's it TiVo's best interest to ignore that flag so unless the courts or the FCC forced them to adhere to it they never would.


----------



## zerdian1

HULU was created by a group of Broadcasters and uses its SW to allow us to see their shows on their own network websites.
On most of what I have seen you can't skip of FF in Commercials.
On many shows you can't FF or Skip while watching the shows.
But I have found a few shows, that I can FF through.

BUT MY BIGGEST PROBLEM WITH HULU AND ALL THE WEBSITES THAT USE ITS SW IS THAT I AM BLACKED OUT EVERY YEAR WHEN I VISIT MY WIFE'S FAMILY IN BRAZIL.
I am blocked out from HULU, HULU PLUS, AMAZON, HBOGO, SYFY, CBS, NBC, ABC, etc. when in Brazil.
BUT I CAN WATCH NETFLIX. but I have to make sure I subscribed when in the USA. As the Brazil Netflix blocks much of the USA content and is in Portuguese and Netflix Central and South America is in Spanish.



SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I've said it b4, I'll say it again. I think TiVo got pushback on Skipmode from the MVPDs, not the networks. Skipmode on Roamios was enabled in 2 markets and then nothing.
> 
> SkipMode on the 16 cable only channels skip commercials MVPD sell.
> 
> As 90% or so TiVo subs are from MVPDs - and TiVo has tightened the relationships with Comcast and Cox, I can see the pushback here.
> 
> My gut tells me that's why we haven't seen more markets rollout for Roamios, as we know it works in the different markets via Bolt...and we know it works on Roamios where rolled out.
> 
> Just as TV Networks were able to use Autohop in their Retransmission Negotiations, I see no reason they could not do the same with the ability to FF DVR in the future, just as a PPV and SVOD does not have that ability.
> 
> Flags would simply disable this on the equipment side and MVPDs would be forced to use them, as they do with CCI codes now.
> 
> I assume that OTA would still be available to do this, but new codes could be inserted to prevent it there as well.
> 
> Nothing in works that I am aware of, but certainly could happen quickly.
> 
> Exactly. As proven by this and people wanting to argue about ATSC 3.0 Adoption. Easier to put head in the sand instead of face reality.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

lew said:


> We'll be getting the full theatrical experience. 10 minutes of commercials followed by 20 minutes of coming attractions before we see the "featured presentation"
> 
> Not to mention the impact of streaming on data caps/fees.
> 
> Good possibility. However we don't really know how well skipmode works when the number of Bolt users is increased by Roamio customers. A couple of posters claim there is an issue with tivo servers handling the increased load, under the present system.
> 
> The other side, suppose tivo doesn't apply skipmode to MVPD inserted ads, at least on cable system supplied units. That would make those ads more valuable.


Well, what are they going to do when they sell more Bolts?

Quite frankly, they should have seen this coming before they announced SkipMode coming to Roamios. Likewise, why did they roll it out to 2 markets if Server capacity.

Regardless, one can increase Server Capacity in 100+ days that we are now in since the announcement. And they could have setup on AWS and increase on the fly - which is what Netflix and others do (Netflix is totally off their servers according to News Stories last week - though I wonder about CDN).

To me, something else is at play.


----------



## gonzotek

zerdian1 said:


> HULU was created by a group of Broadcasters and uses its SW to allow us to see their shows on their own network websites.
> On most of what I have seen you can't skip of FF in Commercials.
> On many shows you can't FF or Skip while watching the shows.
> But I have found a few shows, that I can FF through.


http://www.hulu.com/nocommercials


----------



## NashGuy

lew said:


> The other side, suppose tivo doesn't apply skipmode to MVPD inserted ads, at least on cable system supplied units. That would make those ads more valuable.


My guess is that we'll never see SkipMode as a feature on TiVo units supplied by cable companies. It's possible that putting such a feature on the DVRs supplied directly by an MVPD opens the MVPD up to legal action from the TV networks they have contracted to carry. And even if it doesn't, it would certainly put those small-to-midsize MVPDs that issue TiVo hardware in a difficult position when it comes time to renegotiate carriage contracts with the networks. And, on top of all that, there's the issue of SkipMode undermining the MPVD's own ad sales.

TiVo was smart in giving a different brand name to their Series 5 DVRs for use with MVPD partners. Those units are branded "T6" while the retail units are "Roamio". As it is, MPVDs already have veto control over which apps get deployed on the T6s they distribute. So TiVo can announce that SkipMode and various apps are available for Roamio without creating false expectations among T6 users.


----------



## bareyb

gonzotek said:


> http://www.hulu.com/nocommercials


This is probably the strategy that will be used to justify embedding commercials. That they offer a "commercial free alternative". Of course, once they have full Market Penetration, you will slowly start to see the commercials coming back again. At that point it will be too late to put the genie back in the bottle and they'll simply offer another tier that has "limited commercials" and the price of the commercial free version will go up, and so on...


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

bareyb said:


> This is probably the strategy that will be used to justify embedding commercials. That they offer a "commercial free alternative". Of course, once they have full Market Penetration, you will slowly start to see the commercials coming back again. At that point it will be too late to put the genie back in the bottle and they'll simply offer another tier that has "limited commercials" and the price of the commercial free version will go up, and so on...


As CBS's Les Moonves stated several days ago, CBS has looked at the Hulu No Commercial model of $4 extra for commercial free experience (on top of their $5.99 online without sports) , but has thus far rejected it, because, as he stated, the Hulu model is failing (not being subscribed to).


----------



## TeamPace

It's disappointing to think skip mode won't come to the Roamio at all. I am using my Roamio via OTA. I recently set up a couple of BOLT units for friends (including trying one on my current antenna.) I have found the BOLT OTA tuners are insufficient to receive roughly half of the stations my Roamio can tune. So I don't want to upgrade to a BOLT. But now that I know there is a better way I find fast forwarding thru the commercials so much more tedious. Especially when a non- responsive key press or loss of complete concentration causes me to shoot well into the program and have to back up again. Here's hoping they do eventually roll it out to all Roamios. If not I'll just suck it up and continue to hone my fast forwarding skills! (by the way the 90 second skip never seems to line up with getting back to the start of the program for me, so it's no better)


----------



## Fofer

What's the 90 second skip?


----------



## TonyD79

Fofer said:


> What's the 90 second skip?


Push skip three times.

🤓


----------



## keenanSR

Over the past 4-5 weeks, SkipMode has been consistently inconsistent on the only two USA Network programs I've been recording. Suits hasn't had SkipMode for awhile now while Colony over the past five weeks is every other week has SkipMode; I think it's episodes 1,3 and 5 that have SkipMode while 2 and 4 do not.

Roamio Pro - San Francisco market


----------



## kokishin

keenanSR said:


> Over the past 4-5 weeks, SkipMode has been consistently inconsistent on the only two USA Network programs I've been recording. Suits hasn't had SkipMode for awhile now while Colony over the past five weeks is every other week has SkipMode; I think it's episodes 1,3 and 5 that have SkipMode while 2 and 4 do not.
> 
> Roamio Pro - San Francisco market


I have a Roamio Pro and also noticed:
- Suits (USA Network) stopped offering SkipMode on the 2/3/16 & 2/10/16 episodes (last two episodes).
- NCIS (CBS) stopped offering SkipMode on the 1/19/16 and 2/9/16 episodes (last two episodes).

I don't record most of the networks that SkipMode is offered on but I'm thinking Tivo may have disabled SkipMode in the SF market for the Roamio. If so, I wish Tivo would announce it.

Anyone else in the San Francisco market getting or not getting SkipMode?


----------



## keenanSR

kokishin said:


> I have a Roamio Pro and also noticed:
> - Suits (USA Network) stopped offering SkipMode on the 2/3/16 & 2/10/16 episodes (last two episodes).
> - NCIS (CBS) stopped offering SkipMode on the 1/19/16 and 2/9/16 episodes (last two episodes).
> 
> I don't record most of the networks that SkipMode is offered on but I'm thinking Tivo may have disabled SkipMode in the SF market for the Roamio. If so, I wish Tivo would announce it.
> 
> Anyone else in the San Francisco market getting or not getting SkipMode?


I'm still getting it on all the channels that were listed for it. There's the occasional miss on a show here and there but it's really only USA that seems to really be hit and miss. I'm only recording the two shows though so I don't know if it's happening on other USA shows as well.

I would say, no, they have not disabled it in the SF market


----------



## mattack

I miss skip mode on regular prime time network shows sporadically. Even highly rated shows, that have previously gotten skip mode.


----------



## weaver

When I went to watch the second Rizzoli & Isles from last night at about 5:15 AM EST, it had the Skip indicator. It works, and now many earlier shows have a Skip indicator as well.

Alexandria, VA.


----------



## 59er

Just discovered Skip Mode is active on my Roamio Pro in NYC.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I have it in Minneapolis.

I guess it's nationwide now?


----------



## HerronScott

It's active (and working) here in Staunton, VA too. What a nice present from TiVo (and I'm surprised no announcement)! :up:

Scott


----------



## davezatz

Weird - two Virginias above have SKip Mode, but unless I've got vision issues, I didn't see it on my Roamio as of 6:45AM. Hm.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Loving it!


----------



## HerronScott

davezatz said:


> Weird - two Virginias above have SKip Mode, but unless I've got vision issues, I didn't see it on my Roamio as of 6:45AM. Hm.


Dave,

When was your last connection? Mine was at 3:41am this morning. (SkipMode was not there last night at least for me so before the connection).

Scott


----------



## sbiller

Working here after I forced a connection on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## dave13077

Don't show it here in Upstate NY. Last connection was yesterday. Connecting now...... fingers crossed


----------



## sbiller

dave13077 said:


> Don't show it here in Upstate NY. Last connection was yesterday. Connecting now...... fingers crossed


It'll be there after your connect!


----------



## dave13077

sbiller said:


> It'll be there after your connect!


You, my fine sir, are correct!! Skip mode is active after a connection. Not all network shows are marked yet but would think it will take time to catch everything up.


----------



## TonyD79

Yay! You guys are going to love it!


----------



## cwoody222

Hmm didn't show up for me after my connection this morning.

I have a Plus, not a Pro. Should I have it?


----------



## gonzotek

No SkipMode for me either after two connections(about 40 minutes now since the first one finished). Comcast Southern NJ, TiVo Roamio Plus.


----------



## modnar

Showed up in central Arkansas after a forced connection this morning!


----------



## sbiller

gonzotek said:


> No SkipMode for me either after two connections(about 40 minutes now since the first one finished). Comcast Southern NJ, TiVo Roamio Plus.


Interesting... perhaps some agreement(s) in place between Comcast and TiVo prohibit the expansion in their regions.


----------



## Fofer

SoCal Time Warner customer here. I forced a connection on my Roamio Plus, but am not seeing anything new. Is there a message that appears once SkipMode is active? I checked a few of my past network recordings (like The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon) but didn't see anything there, either. Is there something I should be checking for?

How about a good example of a show to record for the future, that is most likely to have SkipMode enabled? I'd like to have a good sample to check once SkipMode is officially here


----------



## dave13077

For those that have made connections and didn't get Skip mode. Did you sign up for the last Priority Update via the Tivo website awhile ago?


----------



## sbiller

Fofer said:


> SoCal Time Warner customer here. I forced a connection on my Roamio Plus, but am not seeing anything new. Is there a message that appears once SkipMode is active? I checked a few of my past network recordings (like The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon) but didn't see anything there, either. Is there something I should be checking for?
> 
> How about a good example of a show to record for the future, that is most likely to have SkipMode enabled? I'd like to have a good sample to check once SkipMode is officially here


No message. When I viewed my shows, many of them show the skip icon.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sbiller said:


> Interesting... perhaps some agreement(s) in place between Comcast and TiVo prohibit the expansion in their regions.


Nope. I'm Comcast.


----------



## gigaguy

SKIP mode at last! Yea, go Tivo. I love how it goes back and marks your catalogued shows too.
w/Crime Warner - Roamio Pros in TX


----------



## worachj

No joy for me in Minnesota on a Roamio Basic. Tried two service connections and one reboot. 

Wondering if only certain Roamio models are getting it now.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Comcast subscriber in the Philly suburbs, just forced a connection and no skip mode on any recordings from recent prime time. Hope we get it too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Doesn't it take a while from the connection to when the Skip icons start showing up? I seem to recall that from earlier discussions...maybe a day or so?


----------



## foghorn2

One on Cumcast and 2 Virginas have it, checking to see if Cocks in Vegas has it.....


----------



## sbiller

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Doesn't it take a while from the connection to when the Skip icons start showing up? I seem to recall that from earlier discussions...maybe a day or so?


My Skip icons showed up almost immediately after the connect.


----------



## modnar

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Doesn't it take a while from the connection to when the Skip icons start showing up? I seem to recall that from earlier discussions...maybe a day or so?


I didn't even wait 20 minutes, and the skip icons were showing up.


----------



## KenVa

Which Roamios are working? Did anyone get skipmode on a Roamio Basic?


----------



## mlsnyc

Cool! Wasn't there last night so I'll force connect tonight if I still don't see it.


----------



## zerdian1

THANKS for the Photo.
Now I know what to look for WHEN and IF we ever get SkipMode on Roamios.
the green SKIP stands out on the screen much better than the NEW tag.

Each month it is looking less and less likely that our Roamios, 
in the rest of the country, will ever see SkipMode.

I suspect in the near future, Roamios and Bolts will lose Skip Mode starting with individual shows and spreading to whole networks, probably, one at a time.

I think we have already seen SkipMode stalled on Roamios.

The next step is the beginning of a RollBack of SkipMode in the two test regions of SF & Chi on Roamios.

The step after that is a Bolt RollBack of SkipMode.



sbiller said:


> No message. When I viewed my shows, many of them show the skip icon.


----------



## eric102

KenVa said:


> Which Roamios are working? Did anyone get skipmode on a Roamio Basic?


I got skip on my Pro but not on my basic which is OTA at the moment.


----------



## sbiller

My box is a Pro as well.


----------



## modnar

zerdian1 said:


> THANKS for the Photo.
> Now I know what to look for WHEN and IF we ever get SkipMode on Roamios.
> the green SKIP stands out on the screen much better than the NEW tag.
> 
> Each month it is looking less and less likely that our Roamios,
> in the rest of the country, will ever see SkipMode.
> 
> I suspect in the near future, Roamios and Bolts will lose Skip Mode starting with individual shows and spreading to whole networks, probably, one at a time.
> 
> I think we have already seen SkipMode stalled on Roamios.
> 
> The next step is the beginning of a RollBack of SkipMode in the two test regions of SF & Chi on Roamios.
> 
> The step after that is a Bolt RollBack of SkipMode.


You should read the latest posts in this thread. Roamio users across the country are starting to see SkipMode.


----------



## gweempose

zerdian1 said:


> Each month it is looking less and less likely that our Roamios,
> in the rest of the country, will ever see SkipMode.
> 
> I suspect in the near future, Roamios and Bolts will lose Skip Mode starting with individual shows and spreading to whole networks, probably, one at a time.
> 
> I think we have already seen SkipMode stalled on Roamios.


The recent posts in this thread would appear to suggest the exact opposite. It sounds like TiVo is finally rolling out the feature beyond the initial test markets.


----------



## modnar

KenVa said:


> Which Roamios are working? Did anyone get skipmode on a Roamio Basic?


Mine is a Pro, and SkipMode is working in central Arkansas. Cable company is a local company.


----------



## alleybj

I have it in Atlanta. Pro on Comcast.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Seems like mostly Roamio Pros getting it, I have a Plus so maybe rolling out later?


----------



## cherry ghost

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Doesn't it take a while from the connection to when the Skip icons start showing up? I seem to recall that from earlier discussions...maybe a day or so?


When it first rolled out in Chicago, I got it almost immediately after a connection but there were others who didn't get it for a few days even with multiple connections. Some are just going to have to be patient.


----------



## El Maestro

I just forced a connection and now my Roamio pro has skip mode...I'm in Syracuse, NY. It works well so far and I'm way more pumped up about it than I probably should be


----------



## Fofer

zerdian1 said:


> I think we have already seen SkipMode stalled on Roamios.




Sems to me like it just got rolled out further to a lot more folks in a lot more cities!


----------



## eric102

Interesting, shows in my deleted file going back to October are showing skip.


----------



## TonyD79

eric102 said:


> Interesting, shows in my deleted file going back to October are showing skip.


The data is there from the bolt systems.


----------



## dave13077

I have Skipmode and I have a Pro as well.


----------



## HerronScott

sbiller said:


> Interesting... perhaps some agreement(s) in place between Comcast and TiVo prohibit the expansion in their regions.


No that's not it as I'm Comcast here (the other VA poster) and I also have a Roamio Pro.

Scott


----------



## NashGuy

cherry ghost said:


> When it first rolled out in Chicago, I got it almost immediately after a connection but there were others who didn't get it for a few days even with multiple connections. Some are just going to have to be patient.


I'm hoping that's the case and that TiVo is, in fact, currently rolling SkipMode out to all Roamios nationwide. While I do now have the HBO GO app (called it yesterday!), I'm still not seeing SkipMode on my Roamio here in Nashville despite two forced connections and a reboot. I will, of course, be obsessively checking for those little green SKIP icons the next few days!


----------



## filovirus

No Skip Mode on Roamio Pro in Colorado, yet.


----------



## gweempose

NashGuy said:


> I will, of course, be obsessively checking for those little green SKIP icons the next few days!


I can't deny that I felt like a kid waking up on Christmas morning the first time I turned on my TV and saw those blessed green icons!


----------



## bobfrank

Roamio Pro on Verizon FIOS in So Cal. Skip mode has arrived.


----------



## NoNose

Dang! My fingers are crossed that the Basic will be blessed. Unfortunately it isn't a sure thing...I guess. Phased rolls are the pits, but it does make some technical sense for TiVo. Better to piss off only a segment of your customer base if something goes South.

However, I really would like to hear ANYTHING from TiVo about which models are on the list. The "when" is not so important, only the commitment to "what" devices.


----------



## foghorn2

Cant confirm here, I have no recordings from the supported channels during the supported time frames.

Which goes to prove skipmode is useless for this household.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Must be a phased rollout. I guess giving everybody skipmode all at once would mean a crazy number of server calls for all the episode backlogs.

It's great that they're filling in the backlog though.


----------



## gweempose

I can't imagine that SkipMode will only be limited to Pros. That simply doesn't make any sense. I'm sure they are just rolling it out on the Pros first. AFAIK, people in the test markets have the feature on non-Pro Roamios, so I'm sure it's just a matter of time for everyone else.


----------



## andyw715

Skippity Dee Skippity Doo got it in Wilmington NC too.....

Pro.


----------



## cherry ghost

gweempose said:


> AFAIK, people in the test markets have the feature on non-Pro Roamios


Correct, I have it on a Basic


----------



## NashGuy

gweempose said:


> I can't imagine that SkipMode will only be limited to Pros. That simply doesn't make any sense. I'm sure they are just rolling it out on the Pros first. AFAIK, people in the test markets have the feature on non-Pro Roamios, so I'm sure it's just a matter of time for everyone else.


Yeah. The question at this moment, I think, is whether the rollout to Pros nationwide is simply phase two of the rollout, after which TiVo will pause and assess for days/weeks/months before further expanding, or if TiVo is rolling SkipMode out today to all Roamios and the Pros are just first in the queue on the server.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NashGuy said:


> Yeah. The question at this moment, I think, is whether the rollout to Pros nationwide is simply phase two of the rollout, after which TiVo will pause and assess for days/weeks/months before further expanding, or if TiVo is rolling SkipMode out today to all Roamios and the Pros are just first in the queue on the server.


I hope it's not too long a delay to other Roamios aside from Pros.


----------



## NashGuy

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I hope it's not too long a delay to other Roamios aside from Pros.


Me too. My lowly Roamio OTA wants some SkipMode love, y'all.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TiVo Support just tweeted back to me that it's a phased rollout and everyone should have it by February 24th.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

can't wait to get home and check this out...hope i have it...


----------



## TeamPace

Not seeing it yet in Dayton Ohio on a basic Roamio via OTA even after a forced connection to servers. Definitely have my fingers crossed though!


----------



## Dan203

Woohoo! SkipMode on the Roamio finally! (also Pro)


----------



## morac

The TiVo support page says SkipMode is being rolled out to all Roamios from Feb 16 to 24.

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode



> NOW AVAILABLE ON ROAMIO!
> Starting on February 16, 2016, TiVo is rolling out SkipMode to Roamio Series devices nationwide. This rollout will be complete by February 24, 2016, after which time all BOLT Series UESs and Roamio Series DVRs with the current software version will be SkipMode-enabled.


----------



## Joe3

This is great! 
Now the sting of paying so much more for more hard drive space on a Pro instead of doing it myself doesn't hurt so bad.


----------



## Dan203

Having an issue with my Mini. I have SkipMode on both the Bolt and Roamio now, and the Mini is able to use SkipMode for whatever device it's paired to. But if I pick a show from an alternate device it shows the SkipMode icon but it doesn't actually work. 

However if I do the same thing from the Roamio or the Bolt (i.e. MRS a show from the other) SkipMode works fine.


----------



## Megamind

Got it today here on my Roamio Pro!!!! Sacramento area.


----------



## waynomo

Skipmode active here on a Roamio Pro in Northwest NC with Charter Communications.

:up::up:


----------



## tlrowley

I have SkipMode here on my Romio Pro in Lancaster, PA (Comcast) Very please :up:


----------



## astrohip

zerdian1 said:


> Now I know what to look for WHEN and IF we ever get SkipMode on Roamios.
> Each month it is looking less and less likely that our Roamios,
> in the rest of the country, will ever see SkipMode.
> 
> I suspect in the near future, Roamios and Bolts will lose Skip Mode starting with individual shows and spreading to whole networks, probably, one at a time.
> 
> I think we have already seen SkipMode stalled on Roamios.
> 
> The next step is the beginning of a RollBack of SkipMode in the two test regions of SF & Chi on Roamios.
> 
> The step after that is a Bolt RollBack of SkipMode.


Are you in the same universe as the rest of us?

Thirty or forty posts talking about the expanded rollout, and this is what you post?


----------



## Marc

I forced a call and I now have SkipMode on my Roamio Pro here in Pittsburgh, PA (Verizon FiOS).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

astrohip said:


> Are you in the same universe as the rest of us?
> 
> Thirty or forty posts talking about the expanded rollout, and this is what you post?


Go easy on him, he's a senior citizen from Florida. 😀


----------



## waynomo

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Go easy on him, he's a senior citizen from Florida. 😀


He's also a rocket scientist.


----------



## wtkflhn

I got Skip mode on my Roamio Pro in New Orleans on Cox cable. I have 2 shows recorded yesterday that are showing the skip icon. I tried it out on NCIS New Orleans and it works GREAT!!! Thanks TIVO!!!!!! Oh, and yes I did sign up for the early release of the last software issue (RC21).


----------



## Wattsline

Got it on Roamio Pro in St. Louis Missouri! Loving it!!!


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Got it on Roamio in Cleveland, Ohio on Cox Communications.


----------



## danorum

Dan203 said:


> Having an issue with my Mini. I have SkipMode on both the Bolt and Roamio now, and the Mini is able to use SkipMode for whatever device it's paired to. But if I pick a show from an alternate device it shows the SkipMode icon but it doesn't actually work.
> 
> However if I do the same thing from the Roamio or the Bolt (i.e. MRS a show from the other) SkipMode works fine.


I am in the Chicago Market and have had the same experience from my Mini's. I have not tried it from one roamio to another. (EDIT - just tried it from a roamio and it worked.)

Dan


----------



## Restlessmonkey

Have it here in Austin. Nice surprise. Pro.


----------



## modnar

I got an email with a link to TiVo's site confirming SkipMode and HBO GO for Roamios!

https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#skipmode


----------



## weaver

eric102 said:


> I got skip on my Pro but not on my basic which is OTA at the moment.


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## EMcTx

I got skip mode today! Roamio HD in the Houston area.


----------



## TonyD79

modnar said:


> I got an email with a link to TiVo's site confirming SkipMode and HBO GO for Roamios!
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#skipmode


Says HBO Go for Bolt as well.


----------



## MgoBlue65

Just checked when I got home from work on my Roamio Pro and I had two recordings with it, did a quick demo and it works AWESOME!


----------



## Joe01880

Skip mode is available and working on my Roamio Pro as well. Odd thing tho, on some series recordings of which I have the entire series recorded some but not all of the episodes have the "Skip" icon next to them. Going back a far as Deadliest Catch from last spring, what's up with that I wonder?

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bareyb

Congrats everybody! It's quite nice to just press the channel button and boom! Works pretty darn good. You're going to love it.


----------



## TonyD79

Joe01880 said:


> Skip mode is available and working on my Roamio Pro as well. Odd thing tho, on some series recordings of which I have the entire series recorded some but not all of the episodes have the "Skip" icon next to them. Going back a far as Deadliest Catch from last spring, what's up with that I wonder? Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


We have all seen misses in the skip data at times. Also if you have a lot on your TiVo it may take some time to fully populate. It has to go get data from the server.


----------



## Dan203

Joe01880 said:


> Skip mode is available and working on my Roamio Pro as well. Odd thing tho, on some series recordings of which I have the entire series recorded some but not all of the episodes have the "Skip" icon next to them. Going back a far as Deadliest Catch from last spring, what's up with that I wonder?


The data can be reused, so if it aired as a rerun on one of the supported channels, during the supported time, then the skip data was generated and applied to your older recording.


----------



## keenanSR

Joe01880 said:


> Skip mode is available and working on my Roamio Pro as well. Odd thing tho, on some series recordings of which I have the entire series recorded some but not all of the episodes have the "Skip" icon next to them. Going back a far as Deadliest Catch from last spring, what's up with that I wonder?
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


Are you asking why Deadliest Catch doesn't have all its episodes marked "Skip"?

SkipMode went active about the 3rd week of Nov 2015 so anything before that will not have SkipMode capability.

And there have been some misses where the show simply didn't get SkipMode for some reason.


----------



## gigaguy

OOps, posted too soon, have SKIP on my newer Pro but not my older Pro.
Have restarted and connected to Tivo twice, hmm, -and they are only 20 feet apart!
-------------------
Spoke too soon again, both have SKIP now... yea.


----------



## donnoh

I saw skip mode on my pro when I got home from work today. Looks like its on most on my shows. Tried it on one show so far and I'm impressed, it was flawless.


----------



## Joe01880

keenanSR said:


> Are you asking why Deadliest Catch doesn't have all its episodes marked "Skip"?
> 
> SkipMode went active about the 3rd week of Nov 2015 so anything before that will not have SkipMode capability.
> 
> And there have been some misses where the show simply didn't get SkipMode for some reason.


An example, I have Rizzoli & Isles from 3/17/15, the skip icon is on that show then all shows from 6/23/15 thru 2/16/16.
The skip icon does not show up on 6/23/15 or 6/30/15. 
It then again shows up 7/7/15 thru 2/16/16.
Skip is working on everything with the skip icon and not working on the shows in between dates with no icon..
Strange?

Other folders are showing similar behavior.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## keenanSR

Joe01880 said:


> An example, I have Rizzoli & Isles from 3/17/15, the skip icon is on that show then all shows from 6/23/15 thru 2/16/16.
> The skip icon does not show up on 6/23/15 or 6/30/15.
> It then again shows up 7/7/15 thru 2/16/16.
> Skip is working on everything with the skip icon and not working on the shows in between dates with no icon..
> Strange?
> 
> Other folders are showing similar behavior.
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


I wasn't aware that any shows would have SkipMode applied before Nov, I defer to Dan's response above, maybe it is being used on previously aired shows as well. I personally don't have it on any shows that aired before the SkipMode release date in Nov '15 and I have quite a few episodes from before Nov on networks that are SkipMode listed, so yeah, that does seem strange.


----------



## BlackBetty

On my roamio pro in Boston.


----------



## RFEngineer

Comcast in the St. Paul, MN suburbs has it now also. Seems to work pretty well, too.


----------



## humbb

keenanSR said:


> I wasn't aware that any shows would have SkipMode applied before Nov, I defer to Dan's response above, maybe it is being used on previously aired shows as well. I personally don't have it on any shows that aired before the SkipMode release date in Nov '15 and I have quite a few episodes from before Nov on networks that are SkipMode listed, so yeah, that does seem strange.


One possibility is that the earlier shows may have rerun post-Nov during the SkipMode window using the same Program ID. The tags were marked during the rerun and are in the database under that same ID?

I could see this happening for non-OTA programs moreso than OTA broadcast programs because of the different rerun schedules.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Interesting...I got HBO Go, WWE and Toon Goggles, but no skip mode on my Roamio Plus. Maybe another day!!


----------



## keenanSR

humbb said:


> One possibility is that the earlier shows may have rerun post-Nov during the SkipMode window using the same Program ID. The tags were marked during the rerun and are in the database under that same ID?
> 
> I could see this happening for non-OTA programs moreso than OTA broadcast programs because of the different rerun schedules.


Okay, I wasn't even thinking about that because I don't record reruns, it never entered my mind. 

Or, I should say, I rarely ever watch shows that have aired a second time, if it's something I'm interested in I will have recorded it the first time it aired. If that makes sense.


----------



## mlsnyc

mlsnyc said:


> Cool! Wasn't there last night so I'll force connect tonight if I still don't see it.


It's real and it's spectacular!

Roamio Pro, TWC, NYC


----------



## kokishin

keenanSR said:


> I'm still getting it on all the channels that were listed for it. There's the occasional miss on a show here and there but it's really only USA that seems to really be hit and miss. I'm only recording the two shows though so I don't know if it's happening on other USA shows as well.
> 
> I would say, no, they have not disabled it in the SF market


Last night's episode of NCIS (CBS) had SkipMode. The preceding two episodes were not retroactively updated with SkipMode.

Tivo announced today a (nationwide?) roll out of SkipMode for Roamio.

Hopefully, SkipMode will become consistent now.


----------



## nessie

It's weird that SkipMode has got me so excited and will probably only save me 16ish seconds of fast-forwarding on a 30 minute show


----------



## TonyD79

nessie said:


> It's weird that SkipMode has got me so excited and will probably only save me 16ish seconds of fast-forwarding on a 30 minute show


But it is so simple and so elegant.


----------



## keenanSR

kokishin said:


> Last night's episode of NCIS (CBS) had SkipMode. The preceding two episodes were not retroactively updated with SkipMode.
> 
> Tivo announced today a (nationwide?) roll out of SkipMode for Roamio.
> 
> Hopefully, SkipMode will become consistent now.


Hopefully, and maybe Suits will end up getting SkipMode back after several weeks of not having it.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

HenryFarpolo said:


> Interesting...I got HBO Go, WWE and Toon Goggles, but no skip mode on my Roamio Plus. Maybe another day!!


It's a phased rollout and it appears to be by Roamio model, Pro's got it today and all of us will get it by the 24th. I'm waiting also with my Plus.


----------



## keenanSR

nessie said:


> It's weird that SkipMode has got me so excited and will probably only save me 16ish seconds of fast-forwarding on a 30 minute show





TonyD79 said:


> But it is so simple and so elegant.


One thing that's stood out for me since using the feature is that the show really seems to go by even faster now. You get used to a certain pace when viewing a show with the 30 sec skip button presses, but with SkipMode and the one press of a button, it seems to go by even faster, almost to the "wow, it's over already?" point.


----------



## morac

I have SkipMode on my Roamio Pro now, but it's applied strangely. For example this past Monday's X-Files doesn't have it (2 weeks ago does), but all my shows from yesterday do.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75

On my Roamio Pro
- Buckeye Cablesystem 
- Toledo, Ohio


----------



## Blaeu

Got Skipmode today on a Basic Roamio in South Florida


----------



## RoyK

Working on basic roamio in SW Virginia


----------



## pkb

Skipmode just showed up on my Roamio Pro here in Hampton VA (Cox Cable). I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> But it is so simple and so elegant.


Yeah, it's funny how what is really such a minor thing, isn't.


----------



## tater2

Had no idea this was coming to the Romeo pro. Saw it tonight, works perfect. Thanks TiVo


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

So it looks like Pros and Basics have it but not the Plus? Boo! Who wants to wait?


----------



## Patrickcg

Romio basic in Indianapolis. No skip mode. No Comcast support for HBO GO. I am a sad puppy today. I guess I can look forward to skip mode in the next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## generaltso

I've got 2 Pros and neither has skip mode yet. I've forced a connection 3 times. Frustrating.


----------



## Fofer

Don't be frustrated... it's only day #1. For a feature we were never promised to receive in the first place.


----------



## sbourgeo

I got it today too. It worked pretty well on Chopped. :up:


----------



## Am_I_Evil

Am_I_Evil said:


> can't wait to get home and check this out...hope i have it...


2 pluses...no go...

edit: changed from pro to plus


----------



## Durfman

A friend of mine has a Pro and it was enabled when he got home tonight.


----------



## zerdian1

SkipMode GREEN SKIP labels all over the place.

NO MESSAGES ON ANY OF OUR ROAMIOS OR MINIS.

So far I have:
ABC
ABC Family
AMC
CBS
CC
CW
Fox
FX
H
NBC
TCM
TNT
USA
WTCNCD ?

So far I got some shows on 13 of the 20 networks.

I have it on both of our Roamio Pros.
And 2 Minis, but only when linked to our Roamio Pros.
My Roamio Basic does not have SkipMode.

So now I have 
QuickMode,
New Channel Logos &
SkipMode.

I live in South Florida and was resigning myself that SkipMode was probably ending
and we would never see SkipMode here in South Florida.

I FINALLY GET TO USE THE GREEN BUTTON ON OUR REMOTES.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Got WWE/HBO but no skip mode on my Pro. :\


----------



## gespears

Got Skip Mode in Phoenix, AZ on Cox this afternoon. Works well. I have a Pro. It was a nice surprise.


----------



## rlcarr

Now seeing it on my Roamio Pro in the Boston suburbs.

I haven't followed SkipMode much because my TiVo couldn't do it until now. How long after an "eligible" show airs does the skip info become available? Does it tend to be hours or days?


----------



## TonyD79

rlcarr said:


> Now seeing it on my Roamio Pro in the Boston suburbs. I haven't followed SkipMode much because my TiVo couldn't do it until now. How long after an "eligible" show airs does the skip info become available? Does it tend to be hours or days?


Minutes.

I've seen most in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Durfman

When I got home tonight, I had the Skip Mode on this DVR message. Skip Mode was enabled on my Roamio (basic model) and I have HBO and the other apps as well. Excellent.


----------



## gigaguy

Anybody else get glitchy playback,,, again. Every update seems to create playback freezes, delayed response, and glitches now. I actually turned Tivo off, it was so bad. This happened last update too but fixed itself after a time...


----------



## southerndoc

This has to be the best TiVo feature ever developed since the TiVo was created!


----------



## foghorn2

geekmedic said:


> This has to be the best TiVo feature ever developed since the TiVo was created!


Its Tivo's Pew 36 Explosive Space Modulator!


----------



## chrishicks

I know SkipMode is still new(for us Roamio folks) so this is not a complaint but I am curious if anyone has seen an issue where SkipMode will just go away mid program? I was watching the 90 minute episode of Survivor which I started after it was fully finished. It had the Skip icon so I was using that but exactly at the 60 minute mark SkipMode was gone and it required normal FF to finish off the episode. Has anyone seen anything like that or no? I watched a few other shows afterwards and Skip worked just fine so I'm wondering if it was just a glitch in the system for Survivor(I still had Skip showing if I left the episode and went back to the menu) or if it was related to the program being an extended episode or something.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Yeah now Roamio owners will find out how inconsistent SkipMode is. Let those threads commence.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gigaguy said:


> Anybody else get glitchy playback,,, again. Every update seems to create playback freezes, delayed response, and glitches now. I actually turned Tivo off, it was so bad. This happened last update too but fixed itself after a time...


Not me.


----------



## heifer624

Got it here on Florida Central East Coast. First thing I watched with skip was Survivor which was 1.5 hours long. Skip mode disappeared to function at 1 hour into the show.A couple of other shows I watched 30 minutes each worked flawlessly.


----------



## cherry ghost

chrishicks said:


> I know SkipMode is still new(for us Roamio folks) so this is not a complaint but I am curious if anyone has seen an issue where SkipMode will just go away mid program? I was watching the 90 minute episode of Survivor which I started after it was fully finished. It had the Skip icon so I was using that but exactly at the 60 minute mark SkipMode was gone and it required normal FF to finish off the episode. Has anyone seen anything like that or no? I watched a few other shows afterwards and Skip worked just fine so I'm wondering if it was just a glitch in the system for Survivor(I still had Skip showing if I left the episode and went back to the menu) or if it was related to the program being an extended episode or something.





heifer624 said:


> Got it here on Florida Central East Coast. First thing I watched with skip was Survivor which was 1.5 hours long. Skip mode disappeared to function at 1 hour into the show.A couple of other shows I watched 30 minutes each worked flawlessly.


The person marking the commercials probably stopped at one hour not realizing Survivor was a 90 minute episode.


----------



## HerronScott

gigaguy said:


> Anybody else get glitchy playback,,, again. Every update seems to create playback freezes, delayed response, and glitches now. I actually turned Tivo off, it was so bad. This happened last update too but fixed itself after a time...


Enabling SkipMode wasn't an update since the software didn't update. The feature was already there from one of the earlier updates. Or did your TiVo just get RC21 with the "winter update" message?

Scott


----------



## zerdian1

SkipMode was working one Commercial at a time, Not one Commercial Block 
Had to one push of the Green D button about 8 times.

SkipMode on Many Shows, But Not On Most Shows

SkipMode showing up on more shows and a lot of my older shows.

One SkipMode show was weird last night.

I hate the Green D key and it seems to jump one commercial, and a notation showed up in the upper left to use the Green D key to skip Commercial.
and it showed up for each successive commercial. Possible 8 in a row.
I double checked to make sure I did not miss a lot of the show.

One show had SKIP and it jumped many commercials, but one set of commercials did not skip.
I wonder if these commercials were added by on elf the local stations?


----------



## TonyD79

If you hate the D key, you can use channel up. 

The skip data is tied to the CC data so a local commercial doesn't affect it.


----------



## DigitalDawn

Have it here in Jupiter, FL on my Roamio Pro. Works great!


----------



## heifer624

cherry ghost said:


> The person marking the commercials probably stopped at one hour not realizing Survivor was a 90 minute episode.


They say it's marked by humans but I have my doubts about that. This is a perfect example.


----------



## waynomo

heifer624 said:


> They say it's marked by humans but I have my doubts about that. This is a perfect example.


To me it shows that it is humans doing it manually. If it was a machine why would the designations of commercials stop?


----------



## heifer624

waynomo said:


> To me it shows that it is humans doing it manually. If it was a machine why would the designations of commercials stop?


Code looking for a normal 1 hour show. IF humans were watching the program they'd know better that the show was not over yet.


----------



## waynomo

heifer624 said:


> Code looking for a normal 1 hour show. IF humans were watching the program they'd know better that the show was not over yet.


Or rather the code would pick up program data correctly. How else would it know that survivor was on when it was on? It couldn't blindly operate on the designated slot as it's not always the same program.

Anyway, why would TiVo need to lie about this?


----------



## zerdian1

No NOT on my Basic.

But it is on both my Pros

And both my Minis when connected to a Pro.

I don't have a Plus.

Still no messages on any TiVo.



KenVa said:


> Which Roamios are working? Did anyone get skipmode on a Roamio Basic?


----------



## phobiac

got it in Los Angeles last night.


----------



## kokishin

keenanSR said:


> Hopefully, and maybe Suits will end up getting SkipMode back after several weeks of not having it.


Last night's episode of Suits (USA Network) did not have SkipMode. That's three episodes in a row. I have SkipMode for Suits' episodes from 6/24/15 through 1/27/15 and then no more SkipMode. Perhaps Louis irritated someone at Tivo.


----------



## oregonman

gigaguy said:


> Anybody else get glitchy playback,,, again. Every update seems to create playback freezes, delayed response, and glitches now. I actually turned Tivo off, it was so bad. This happened last update too but fixed itself after a time...


Yes. I'm not sure if any of this is related to the update or to each other, but I've noticed the following problems on my romio pro since the update:

1) Glitchy playback or sometimes it seems like unresponsive to controls. Sometimes it is just a momentary freeze or audio dropout, but the most drastic thing I noticed is a complete freeze for several seconds while fast forwarding. Everything on the screen just freezes and when it recovers it jumps past the several minutes of program that should have been playing.

2) Up to several seconds of blank greyish screen after hitting play from my shows list. I'm not sure what previous behavior was because when it is a just a fraction of a second, it is not that noticeable. But I don't remember it ever showing a grey screen for several seconds before starting playback.

3) Netfix dropouts. There is no buffering messages displayed, just a fraction of a second dropout of audio and maybe video. It is so quick I am not sure I notice anything in the video. Happens about half a dozen times or so during an hour show. It is enough to miss portions of dialog and so is highly annoying. I don't know if it is related to the update because I could be having network issues or netflix servers could be having issues, but I know it wasn't happening before the update. It is annoying enough that I would have noticed.


----------



## keenanSR

kokishin said:


> Last night's episode of Suits (USA Network) did not have SkipMode. That's three episodes in a row. I have SkipMode for Suit's episodes from 6/24/15 through 1/27/15 and then no more SkipMode. Perhaps Louis irritated someone at Tivo.


I'm beginning to think that's the case, better get Harvey on the case! 

Yes, 1/27/16 is the last episode for me too.

It also missed Code Black on CBS, and an episode of Colony from 2/4/16 that previously did not have SkipMode now does yet an even earlier episode from 1/21/16 still doesn't have it. As of yesterday episodes 1, 3, and 5 did have SkipMode, now only episode 4 is missing it. Bizarre...

P.S. All the episodes mentioned above are first run.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I got another email announcement on skip yesterday. I still don't have it and can't contact the Tivo site.


----------



## mjh

Are any of you who have discovered skip mode working on your roamios, using a roamio ota? It has not come yet on mine but I'm using a roamio ota. My instinct is that it just hasn't been enabled yet on my specific unit, but in the back of my head, I'm wondering if the otas are out of scope for this.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

mjh said:


> Are any of you who have discovered skip mode working on your roamios, using a roamio ota? It has not come yet on mine but I'm using a roamio ota. My instinct is that it just hasn't been enabled yet on my specific unit, but in the back of my head, I'm wondering if the otas are out of scope for this.


It's coming to all Roamios by 2/24. Plus doesn't have it yet either.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

ok, got the message I have skip mode. a few shows in my shows show "skip mode" how does it work?, especially since I use a Harmony remote


----------



## RoyK

tivoknucklehead said:


> ok, got the message I have skip mode. a few shows in my shows show "skip mode" how does it work?, especially since I use a Harmony remote


You can encode the D button on your Harmony or simply use channel up which also performs the skip.


----------



## bareyb

tivoknucklehead said:


> ok, got the message I have skip mode. a few shows in my shows show "skip mode" how does it work?, especially since I use a Harmony remote


The easiest way is to use TiVo's Channel Up/Down button.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> I got another email announcement on skip yesterday. I still don't have it and can't contact the Tivo site.


If it doesn't show up by 2/24 then I would start making some noise with TiVo to find out why. You should have had it a long time ago, very odd that you haven't.


----------



## ericr74

I got SkipMode yesterday on my Roamio Pro. My Mini doesn't have it yet, though. It's an awesome feature!


----------



## Dan203

ericr74 said:


> I got SkipMode yesterday on my Roamio Pro. My Mini doesn't have it yet, though. It's an awesome feature!


The Mini just needs a forced call and a reboot. It doesn't "get" SkipMode, it just mirrors the host TiVo. That ability was added to the Mini software back when the Bolt was released.


----------



## Balzer

I have HBOGo this morning on my Roamio Plus and Base, but no Skip Mode yet.

I will wait until after the 24th before starting to think about contacting anyone though.


----------



## HerronScott

We got a message on the TiVo today letting us know that we have it (although it was enabled for us yesterday). 

Scott


----------



## ericr74

Dan203 said:


> The Mini just needs a forced call and a reboot. It doesn't "get" SkipMode, it just mirrors the host TiVo. That ability was added to the Mini software back when the Bolt was released.


I did force a call, but didn't attempt a reboot. Reboot meaning pull the power? Or does the Mini have the settings restart after three thumbs down?


----------



## mdavej

On my Mini, all it took was going to live TV to exit Tivo central, the pressing the Tivo button to go back in, after a forced call of course.


----------



## gigaguy

I then, do not know what the glitchy playback behavior is attributed to yesterday. It was exactly the same as what happened last update. I even saw the progress only partially there, with no wording just a blank bar.
Anyway it's better today, but is not useable when it happens, now twice after updates or changes to features- must be the Tivo network overloaded in some way.


----------



## Dan203

ericr74 said:


> I did force a call, but didn't attempt a reboot. Reboot meaning pull the power? Or does the Mini have the settings restart after three thumbs down?


There is a soft reboot in the Help menu.


----------



## Jed1

Both my basic Roamios connected today and I forced another service connection and no skip mode love for my two Tivos. Maybe tomorrow. Guide updated to the 29th of February.


----------



## kazak99

I have 2 Roamio Basics (not the OTA variety) and a Mini (Charter in WI). I am seeing the new apps (HBOGo-WWE-Toon Goggles), but no Skip mode. Anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## mxfanatic

My parents have a basic roamio on my plan and they got skip mode yesterday... My Plus doesn't have it yet. Not only do they get all of my tech support, they get new features first... damn!!!


----------



## mrizzo80

No SkipMode for my Plus yesterday; just forced a connection a bit ago and it's taking awhile to load the data - hopefully this is it.


----------



## NoNose

kazak99 said:


> I have 2 Roamio Basics (not the OTA variety) and a Mini (Charter in WI). I am seeing the new apps (HBOGo-WWE-Toon Goggles), but no Skip mode. Anyone else seeing the same thing?


The Basic got the HBOGo, etc., today. Skipmode is still yet to come.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

mrizzo80 said:


> No SkipMode for my Plus yesterday; just forced a connection a bit ago and it's taking awhile to load the data - hopefully this is it.


Same for my Plus just now (long connection and download) but no SkipMode.


----------



## Teeps

Got it yesterday.
Used it.
Like it. :up:
Finally a feature I want to use.


----------



## Patrickcg

2/18 still no skip mode on basic tonight.  I hate waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1724

Patrickcg said:


> 2/18 still no skip mode on basic tonight.  I hate waiting.


But at least now we know that we're all getting the feature, and we have a date. (TiVo said everyone gets it by Feb 24 at the latest.)


----------



## TivoJD

Tivo Website says that Skipmode on Roamio is only for Chicago area and San Francisco Bay area. Click on the learn more link.

https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates


----------



## Dan203

That's old. They announced yesterday that they're rolling it out nationally between now and the 24th. Most people with Roamio Pros got it yesterday.

People in those two test markets have had it for months.


----------



## TivoJD

Dan203 said:


> That's old. They announced yesterday that they're rolling it out nationally between now and the 24th. Most people with Roamio Pros got it yesterday.
> 
> People in those two test markets have had it for months.


You are right, temporary memory lapse.


----------



## ROSCOMMON

Jacksonville, Florida got skip on basic Romeo today!!!


----------



## generaltso

Still no skip mode for me. I have two Pros and a Mini.


----------



## mattack

Also, they often miss the end credits. i.e. I can use skip mode throughout most of the show, but have to FF/30 second skip to get to the credits section. (Just to paranoidly check if there's an end tag segment, though I realize that's usually only for sitcoms.. But I also often check guest star info if it's in the end credits.)


----------



## TonyD79

mattack said:


> Also, they often miss the end credits. i.e. I can use skip mode throughout most of the show, but have to FF/30 second skip to get to the credits section. (Just to paranoidly check if there's an end tag segment, though I realize that's usually only for sitcoms.. But I also often check guest star info if it's in the end credits.)


The shows I watch that have end segments skip to them (eg the Goldbergs).


----------



## blacknoi

generaltso said:


> Still no skip mode for me. I have two Pros and a Mini.


I have 2 Tivos (a pro and a basic) and 2 minis.

Both minis are attached to the pro which does have skip mode.

One Mini has skip mode and the other doesnt (despite being attached to the same parent tivo).

My basic unfortunately doesn't have skip mode either.

I figured all my units would get it at the same time.

EDIT: reading the forum, looks like PRO units are getting skip mode before others (and the attached tivo mini coming along for the ride). And I realized my one tivo mini (attached to the pro) that doesnt have skip mode, is on an older firmware than the other mini where skipmode IS working. So that explains it all.


----------



## ericr74

Dan203 said:


> There is a soft reboot in the Help menu.


By the time I got home yesterday, my Mini was also updated to include SkipMode. So much better than FF!


----------



## zerdian1

SkipMode is working on both Roamio Pros, Minis (only when connected to the Pros) BUT NOT YET ON MY ROAMIO BASIC.

I am not getting it on all 20 networks, just 13, but that is fine.

I have had a number of primetime shows just give me a single commercial skip.
so I have to push the green button 6 to 8 times during the commercial breaks.

I get many that commercial skip through all of the commercials in the break, with one push of the green D Skip button,

Something New (at least for me) is that a prompt is appearing in the upper left of the screen, prompting me to push the green Skip button.
I do not think I am seeing it during all commercial breaks.
I ESPECIALLY NOTICE THIS WHEN THE GREEN SKIP BUTTON WILL ONLY SKIP ONE COMMERCIAL AT A TIME.
I wonder if this is the compromise worked out with the lawyers for the Tv Networks and TiVo's Lawyers.

The difference with this compromise for the Green D Skip Button, the 30 second jump and the FF3 options: 
Is that I know the Green D Skip button will take me into the beginning the show (eventually).
With the 30 Second jumps, I eventually have to do one or two backward jumps to see the last part of the commercial, to be able to see the continuation of the show.
FF3 allows me to speed thru commercials, but I have to guess how much past the start of the show to go, so that it will start at the beginning of the continuation of the show.

Right now two days after introducing SKIPMODE,:
I have about 1/3 of my shows with SKIP on my Roamio Pro.
My Wife's Roamio Pro has about 15% of her shows with SKIP.
Our Daily News Roamio Basic has 0 SKIPs The Basic records 1 copy of each daily show, morning shows (Today, GMA, etc.), Evening News shows, Late Night Shows, etc.

And on the Channels that have SkipMode, not all shows have SKIP when recorded from 4PM to 12AM.


So far I have:
ABC
ABC Family
AMC
CBS
CC
CW
Fox
FX
H
NBC
TCM
TNT
USA
WTCNCD ?

So far I got some shows on 13 of the 20 networks.

I live in South Florida and was resigning myself that SkipMode was not coming to us in South Florida or the rest of the country.

I FINALLY GET TO USE THE GREEN BUTTON ON OUR REMOTES.


----------



## zerdian1

My CONTINUUM folder has SKIP, but none of the 4 seasons and specials in the folder have SKIP. 

I have all of 
TIME, 
SECONDS, 
MINUTES and 
HOURS

Is that telling me that Skip is coming to this show SOMETIME in the future?


----------



## Joe01880

My Roamio HD, the 4 tuner cable and
O. T. A. model got HBO Go, The WWE app and the other new ones yesterday.
It has not got "Skip Mode" yet. Any info on if that model will get skip mode?
It has had "Quick Mode" for sometime now.
Don't know if it matters, I dropped a 3TB HDD in it the day it arrived, it came pre activated with lifetime service.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fofer

Joe01880 said:


> It has not got "Skip Mode" yet. Any info on OF that model will get skip mode?


Yes, within the next 5 days.


----------



## TonyD79

zerdian1 said:


> SkipMode is working on both Roamio Pros, Minis (only when connected to the Pros) BUT NOT YET ON MY ROAMIO BASIC. I am not getting it on all 20 networks, just 13, but that is fine. I have had a number of primetime shows just give me a single commercial skip. so I have to push the green button 6 to 8 times during the commercial breaks. I get many that commercial skip through all of the commercials in the break, with one push of the green D Skip button, Something New (at least for me) is that a prompt is appearing in the upper left of the screen, prompting me to push the green Skip button. I do not think I am seeing it during all commercial breaks. I ESPECIALLY NOTICE THIS WHEN THE GREEN SKIP BUTTON WILL ONLY SKIP ONE COMMERCIAL AT A TIME. I wonder if this is the compromise worked out with the lawyers for the Tv Networks and TiVo's Lawyers. The difference with this compromise for the Green D Skip Button, the 30 second jump and the FF3 options: Is that I know the Green D Skip button will take me into the beginning the show (eventually). With the 30 Second jumps, I eventually have to do one or two backward jumps to see the last part of the commercial, to be able to see the continuation of the show. FF3 allows me to speed thru commercials, but I have to guess how much past the start of the show to go, so that it will start at the beginning of the continuation of the show. Right now two days after introducing SKIPMODE,: I have about 1/3 of my shows with SKIP on my Roamio Pro. My Wife's Roamio Pro has about 15% of her shows with SKIP. Our Daily News Roamio Basic has 0 SKIPs The Basic records 1 copy of each daily show, morning shows (Today, GMA, etc.), Evening News shows, Late Night Shows, etc. And on the Channels that have SkipMode, not all shows have SKIP when recorded from 4PM to 12AM. So far I have: ABC ABC Family AMC CBS CC CW Fox FX H NBC TCM TNT USA WTCNCD ? So far I got some shows on 13 of the 20 networks. I live in South Florida and was resigning myself that SkipMode was not coming to us in South Florida or the rest of the country. I FINALLY GET TO USE THE GREEN BUTTON ON OUR REMOTES.


Try using the channel up button to see if you get the skip to work right. You may be accidentally pushing the 30 second skip rather than the D. Some have reported they do that accidentally.


----------



## Joe01880

Fofer said:


> Yes, within the next 5 days.


Thank you!!

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## elmeng

Puzzled, my recording of NBC programs last night did not include the skip Mode. When I first got skip mode, the recording of NBC programs I had made previously to the roll out, contained the skip.

Is there a 24 hour delay or is it my cable company?


----------



## gweempose

zerdian1 said:


> I have had a number of primetime shows just give me a single commercial skip.
> so I have to push the green button 6 to 8 times during the commercial breaks.


I've never experienced this on either of my Roamio Pros, but I've only ever used the "Channel Up" button. It could be a weird software bug with the "D" button and some shows.


----------



## mvalpreda

Works great on my Roamio Pro (showed up a few days ago) and showed up on my Minis last night. No issues on The Middle, The Goldbergs, few other shows. I smile a little every time I press the D button. 

In Orange County, California.


----------



## andyw715

I love SkipMode.


----------



## mickinct

HI does anyone in CT. HAVE SKIP mode yet?


----------



## NoNose

Must be a low population density issue. No priority for the Northwest.


----------



## moonscape

oregonman said:


> Yes. I'm not sure if any of this is related to the update or to each other, but I've noticed the following problems on my romio pro since the update:
> 
> 1) Glitchy playback or sometimes it seems like unresponsive to controls. Sometimes it is just a momentary freeze or audio dropout, but the most drastic thing I noticed is a complete freeze for several seconds while fast forwarding. Everything on the screen just freezes and when it recovers it jumps past the several minutes of program that should have been playing.
> 
> 2) Up to several seconds of blank greyish screen after hitting play from my shows list. I'm not sure what previous behavior was because when it is a just a fraction of a second, it is not that noticeable. But I don't remember it ever showing a grey screen for several seconds before starting playback.


Yes! I've been having these two exactly on my Roamio Pro for the last week or so. It at times seemed to be ignoring the remote commands and would keep FF'ing, then when it finally would stop, it took a while to get it to back up, then it would stall. This is still going on sporadically. My Basic and Plus don't have this.


----------



## keenanSR

elmeng said:


> Puzzled, my recording of NBC programs last night did not include the skip Mode. When I first got skip mode, the recording of NBC programs I had made previously to the roll out, contained the skip.
> 
> Is there a 24 hour delay or is it my cable company?


Yes, the hit and miss aspect of SkipMode seems to be getting worse. Last night Elementary had SM whereas Shades and The Blacklist did not. Suits on USA has just stopped having it for the last 3 weeks, Colony on the same network seems to be very hit and miss as well.

Sorry, Elementary is on CBS, but it didn't have SM either.


----------



## humbb

keenanSR said:


> Yes, the hit and miss aspect of SkipMode seems to be getting worse. Last night Elementary had SM whereas Shades and The Blacklist did not. Suits on USA has just stopped having it for the last 3 weeks, Colony on the same network seems to be very hit and miss as well.


Yes, I also missed SM on the Blacklist last night (Comcast, Roamio Pro, SF Bay Area). Had it on the previous week's episode. Also didn't have it for the first time on People vs OJ (FX) this week.

Must be all those new SkipMode activations nationwide stressing out the servers!


----------



## keenanSR

humbb said:


> Yes, I also missed SM on the Blacklist last night (Comcast, Roamio Pro, SF Bay Area). Had it on the previous week's episode. Also didn't have it for the first time on People vs OJ (FX) this week.
> 
> Must be all those new SkipMode activations nationwide stressing out the servers!


I think it's human error, the person responsible simply missed it. From the viewer side, and some of us have had it for quite some time now, the SkipMode operation has appeared to be rather haphazard at times; I can imagine the person leaving the desk to get coffee, comes back(or not!) and forgets they need to do The Blacklist.


----------



## humbb

keenanSR said:


> I think it's human error, the person responsible simply missed it. From the viewer side, and some of us have had it for quite some time now, the SkipMode operation has appeared to be rather haphazard at times; I can imagine the person leaving the desk to get coffee, comes back(or not!) and forgets they need to do The Blacklist.


That's what I thought, until I read this in response to my Blacklist post on the Bolt forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10802624#post10802624


----------



## keenanSR

humbb said:


> That's what I thought, until I read this in response to my Blacklist post on the Bolt forum:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10802624#post10802624


Interesting, maybe it's something the 20.5.9 update will fix.


----------



## xander777

mickinct said:


> HI does anyone in CT. HAVE SKIP mode yet?


Not yet. Still waiting.


----------



## TonyD79

I waited until I got home. Reports here of skip missing on elementary and nbc last night. I have it on both. I have a Bolt, though.


----------



## mlsnyc

Have Skip on both Elementary and Blacklist from last night. Roamio Pro.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mlsnyc said:


> Have Skip on both Elementary and Blacklist from last night. Roamio Pro.


Same here.

Not on Vikings, though.


----------



## zerdian1

for Last Man Standing I got SKIP on last week's show, but not tonights.
Not getting skip on current shows on ABC just week old shows.


----------



## MgoBlue65

mlsnyc said:


> Have Skip on both Elementary and Blacklist from last night. Roamio Pro.


Same here, Charter-Michigan-Roamio Pro.

Another thing I've noticed is that during some of the shows, there will be at least one segment that doesn't denote the break with the popup and the tone but a channel up press takes it right to the start of the next show segment correctly.

One final issue, the wife wants it on EVERY channel.


----------



## TonyD79

MgoBlue65 said:


> Same here, Charter-Michigan-Roamio Pro. Another thing I've noticed is that during some of the shows, there will be at least one segment that doesn't denote the break with the popup and the tone but a channel up press takes it right to the start of the next show segment correctly. One finsl issue, the wife wants it on EVERY channel.


Either that is something the box is not doing or they marked the beginning of the commercial break later than you expected.


----------



## falc122727

Working great on my Pro and Minis. What a fantastic feature. A game changer. Great job TiVo!


----------



## zundian

I'm guessing that this staggered roll-out means the Roamio Plus is the most popular model?


----------



## samccfl99

falc122727 said:


> Working great on my Pro and Minis. What a fantastic feature. A game changer. Great job TiVo!


It kills me to say this, but I do agree. They seemed to have done a good job on this one. Broward County S Fla here. Got it a bit before 02/18 when the message came up on my Roamio Pro.

*Now I wish they would create a screen where the last several things that were played on the tivo would appear so one could select one instead of pressing a lot of keys...*


----------



## MgoBlue65

TonyD79 said:


> Either that is something the box is not doing or they marked the beginning of the commercial break later than you expected.


I tested that hypothesis and they just weren't marked at the beginning(watched at least two commercials to test). It's not a crisis as long as the mark for the beginning of that next segment is correct and it has been.


----------



## TonyD79

MgoBlue65 said:


> I tested that hypothesis and they just weren't marked at the beginning(watched at least two commercials to test). It's not a crisis as long as the mark for the beginning of that next segment is correct and it has been.


Interesting. I don't recall it doing that but I don't always look for the prompt and if you are using Dolby sound, you don't get the tone so I wouldn't notice it was missing.


----------



## MgoBlue65

TonyD79 said:


> Interesting. I don't recall it doing that but I don't always look for the prompt and if you are using Dolby sound, you don't get the tone so I wouldn't notice it was missing.


True, with DD there is no sound effect but the popup is always displayed (except when it wasn't. It's happened on two episodes of American Idol that I recall along with some others shows that I don't recall at the moment. For the record, I'm not *****ing, just noting it.


----------



## HerronScott

I noticed that we had a gold star "ad"/notice that we had SkipMode on our TiVo last night.

Scott


----------



## zerdian1

My Guess Is Roamio Basic Is The Most Popular as it has The Most Sold Units.
Followed by the Roamio Plus and 
lastly the Roamio Pro.

I think It is a cost related issue. 
I see many just buying the entry level device.
A lower number buying the next higher cost model.
And a Lot Less buying the Most expensive item.

Comcast decided to only imitate the Roamio Basic with their Xfinity X1 DVR only having 500GB. My tech said there is a 1TB like the Plus but very few are sold or installed. So they may discontinue it. I do not see it on my local site.

TiVo Only rolled out their Bolts (essentially the Basic and the Plus Models) to appeal to the bulk of their market.
The TiVo Enthusiast model is the Roamio Pro and 
one year later (September 2016) the Bolt Pro.

I have one Basic on a month to month. That was my RE-ENTRY level into the new Roamio Model after being a Dish Network DVR and Dish Hopper customer for a decade. I used the for a half year and then bought Roamio Pro with lifetime and 3 months later added an external drive. 
During the Summer, I looked around for the largest capacity hard drive I could find and add myself.
I found a number of different drives available and not clear as to which worked and which didn't and thought it was hit or miss. The higher capacity models seemed not to work. 6TB drives were as high as WeaKnees was using.
I then selected the largest Capacity that WeaKnees offered which was 12TB.
They could do it with either a Plus or a Pro and it would seem to be identical models, but decided to go with a second Pro as it was only a ~$50 extra with WeaKnees Service Contract and TiVo LifeTime. 
Little did I know at the time that a few days later the LifeTime jumped from $400 to $600.
So that part was good.

Was a little concerned when the Bolt came out with all the new features: SkipMode, QuickMode, Channel Logos and 4K.
I do not have a 4K UHDTV yet.
We have 8 HDTVs in 3 houses.


----------



## JoeKustra

zerdian1 said:


> My Guess Is Roamio Basic Is The Most Popular as it has The Most Sold Units.
> Followed by the Roamio Plus and
> lastly the Roamio Pro.
> 
> I think It is a cost related issue.


Perhaps. Or perhaps it is a volume issue. Start with two markets, then add markets. Start with the smaller installed base, then work up.

Since I have two basic Roamio boxes in a small market, I should be last.


----------



## Rey

Sweet to have skip mode on my roamio pro in Homestead Fl


----------



## gonzotek

zerdian1 said:


> Comcast decided to only imitate the Roamio Basic with their Xfinity X1 DVR only having 500GB. My tech said there is a 1TB like the Plus but very few are sold or installed. So they may discontinue it. I do not see it on my local site.


X1 launched nation-wide in 2012.
Source: http://corporate.comcast.com/news-i...form-and-introduces-the-x1-remote-control-app

Roamio didn't launch until late Aug. 2013
Source: http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/ohhh-roamio-nasdaq-tivo-1044272

Here you can see a discussion of the X1 vs. the then-current TiVo lineup, starting in 6/2013, where the 500GB X1 model is specifically mentioned prior to the release of the Roamio lineup:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505798


----------



## SnakeEyes

I wish my Roamio Pro had skip mode.


----------



## morac

Is it just the shows I'm watching or are the ads tagged such that when skip mode is used it tends to jump a second or two after the show comes back?

I'm finding I have to instant replay after using SkipMode, otherwise a miss a bit of the show.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

morac said:


> Is it just the shows I'm watching or are the ads tagged such that when skip mode is used it tends to jump a second or two after the show comes back?
> 
> I'm finding I have to instant replay after using SkipMode, otherwise a miss a bit of the show.


Must be the shows you're watching. Seems to be flawless for the ones I used it on.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> Is it just the shows I'm watching or are the ads tagged such that when skip mode is used it tends to jump a second or two after the show comes back?
> 
> I'm finding I have to instant replay after using SkipMode, otherwise a miss a bit of the show.


The couple that we've watched since having it enabled seem to catch the last bit of the commercial or are right on the beginning of the show so haven't seen what you are describing. Can you post an example or 2 and which commercial break?

Scott


----------



## humbb

humbb said:


> Yes, I also missed SM on the Blacklist last night (Comcast, Roamio Pro, SF Bay Area). Had it on the previous week's episode. Also didn't have it for the first time on People vs OJ (FX) this week.
> 
> Must be all those new SkipMode activations nationwide stressing out the servers!


Did a little research this morning as some others reported missing SkipMode on Thursday NBC shows on 2/18.

Using Explore/Episodes I found some missing episodes on the list:
Blacklist: The list for Season 3 begins with S3E11 and E15 (2/18) is missing (E16 is listed for 2/25)
You, Me and the Apocalypse: S1E4 missing (Eps 1-3 are there with Fall 2015 dates [???], and E5 is listed for 2/25)
Shades of Blue: S1E6 and 7 missing (Eps 1-5 are there, and E8 is listed for 2/25)

I did a network connect and nothing changed with the above. So it appears that some episode metadata is corrupt (at least in my area - Comcast SF Bay Area), but it may be fixed going forward.

What are others seeing around the country on these particular Episode lists?
Thanks.


----------



## keenanSR

morac said:


> Is it just the shows I'm watching or are the ads tagged such that when skip mode is used it tends to jump a second or two after the show comes back?
> 
> I'm finding I have to instant replay after using SkipMode, otherwise a miss a bit of the show.


It happens, SkipMode is not exactly perfect every time. I've had it return a few seconds into the show and have had to instant replay a bit to catch the first few words of some dialog. Other times it will return you back while the commercial is just finishing up. And then there are those shows that inexplicably don't have SM at all. SM is definitely far from perfect.


----------



## swyman18

I'm pretty sure the Fall 2015 dates for Eps 1-3 of You, Me and the Apocalypse are from the first air dates in the UK, not when they first aired in the US.


----------



## keenanSR

swyman18 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Fall 2015 dates for Eps 1-3 of You, Me and the Apocalypse are from the first air dates in the UK, not when they first aired in the US.


Correct


----------



## TonyD79

humbb said:


> Did a little research this morning as some others reported missing SkipMode on Thursday NBC shows on 2/18. Using Explore/Episodes I found some missing episodes on the list: Blacklist: The list for Season 3 begins with S3E11 and E15 (2/18) is missing (E16 is listed for 2/25) You, Me and the Apocalypse: S1E4 missing (Eps 1-3 are there with Fall 2015 dates [???], and E5 is listed for 2/25) Shades of Blue: S1E6 and 7 missing (Eps 1-5 are there, and E8 is listed for 2/25) I did a network connect and nothing changed with the above. So it appears that some episode metadata is corrupt (at least in my area - Comcast SF Bay Area), but it may be fixed going forward. What are others seeing around the country on these particular Episode lists? Thanks.


I've watched every episode of apocalypse with perfect skip mode. Bolt.


----------



## humbb

TonyD79 said:


> I've watched every episode of apocalypse with perfect skip mode. Bolt.


Is S1E4 missing on your Explore/Episode list for Apocalypse?


----------



## JoeKustra

humbb said:


> Is S1E4 missing on your Explore/Episode list for Apocalypse?


I only show S1E5 on the TiVo Episode list. If you back up the guide, E4 is there, and shows OAD of last week.


----------



## humbb

JoeKustra said:


> I only show S1E5 on the TiVo Episode list. If you back up the guide, E4 is there, and shows OAD of last week.


Is that the Episode or Upcoming list. I'm interested in the Apocalypse Episode list which for me has this:
S1E1,2,3 and 5

Could you please also check your Episode lists for Blacklist and Shades of Blue?
Did you have problems with SM on any of these on 2/18? Thanks.


----------



## TonyD79

humbb said:


> Is S1E4 missing on your Explore/Episode list for Apocalypse?


No.

1. Who are these people
2. An erotic Odyssey
3. Still stuff worth fighting for
4. What happens to idiots

All available via Hulu or vudu.

5. Right in the nuts is scheduled to record next week.

The dates shown for 1-4 are the UK dates.


----------



## JoeKustra

humbb said:


> Is that the Episode or Upcoming list. I'm interested in the Apocalypse Episode list which for me has this:
> S1E1,2,3 and 5
> 
> Could you please also check your Episode lists for Blacklist and Shades of Blue?
> Did you have problems with SM on any of these on 2/18? Thanks.


Episode and Upcoming were the same for You, Me, & A. Only E5 shows, but my guide doesn't extend to 3/3 prime time.

I don't have SM yet. Basic Roamio.

Blacklist has only S3E16 (followed by two repeats). Shades only has S1E8. I haven't watched The 2/18 Blacklist yet. Tomorrow. But still no SM.


----------



## ggieseke

I'm watching my first SkipMode show right now on my Pro. Perfect cuts so far. :up::up::up:


----------



## Patrickcg

I won't be happy until they add skip mode to HBO and Showtime! <\sarcasm>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

Patrickcg said:


> I won't be happy until they add skip mode to HBO and Showtime! <\sarcasm> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's called the clear button.


----------



## MgoBlue65

SnakeEyes said:


> I wish my Roamio Pro had skip mode.


We wish you had it too, Skip Mode for all. Weird your Pro doesn't have it. I didn't have to force a connection to get it on mine, it was just there. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## Rey

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Must be the shows you're watching. Seems to be flawless for the ones I used it on.


Been perfect here as well. In fact it's been more exact than the dish hopper ever was.


----------



## BlackBetty

Skip mode is the balls!!! Best feature add TiVo has made maybe ever. They need to advertise the ***** out of it.


----------



## morac

BlackBetty said:


> Skip mode is the balls!!! Best feature add TiVo has made maybe ever. They need to advertise the ***** out of it.


Best to keep it under the radar so TiVo isn't forced to cripple it like Dish did with its ad skip feature.

https://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Dish-Cripples-Hopper-DVR-to-Settle-Fox-Lawsuit-136289


----------



## gespears

Rey said:


> Been perfect here as well. In fact it's been more exact than the dish hopper ever was.


Same here. I've watched a ton of shows with it and have not had a mistake yet. Most of the time it's perfect. A very few times it comes in a 1/2 second early and you catch a tiny bit of the last add. But for me, that is definitely close enough. The couple of times I though it came back in late, I hit the back 8 button only to find that it was correct after all. The one time it was really late, the commercial break was actually too long and it cut back to the show all ready started, but the skip point was correct.


----------



## mlsnyc

I actually feel better when I see just a little bit of the ad before the show resumes. If it starts up right when the show gets back from the break I can't help but wonder if I missed anything so I do the 8-second replay. Every time so far when this has happened, turns out I haven't missed anything, it was right at the point the show resumed. And even if it does happen to go past a little, it really won't matter much for the shows I watch. But I just can't shake the feeling and have to do the rewind.


----------



## davezatz

morac said:


> Best to keep it under the radar so TiVo is forced to cripple it like Dish did with its ad skip feature.


The DISH scenario is entirely different, as they effectively modify content they've licensed for distribution. Having said that, the new FCC #UnlockTheBox proposal may ultimately prohibit something like SkipMode... Should get interesting.


----------



## TonyD79

davezatz said:


> The DISH scenario is entirely different, as they effectively modify content they've licensed for distribution. Having said that, the new FCC #UnlockTheBox proposal may ultimately prohibit something like SkipMode... Should get interesting.


How do you figure?


----------



## mlsnyc

morac said:


> Best to keep it under the radar so TiVo is forced to cripple it like Dish did with its ad skip feature.
> 
> https://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Dish-Cripples-Hopper-DVR-to-Settle-Fox-Lawsuit-136289


It's featured prominently in their web site so it doesn't look like they're worried about it. Maybe the fact it's not an automatic skip means it's in the same area as providers not being able to say Tivo is not allowed to have users fast forward through content. But IANAL.


----------



## sbiller

TonyD79 said:


> How do you figure?


I think Dave is suggesting that the new rules associated with the successor to CableCARD may prohibit "one button skip" of commercials or "cloud-assisted" skipping of commercials.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

sbiller said:


> I think Dave is suggesting that the new rules associated with the successor to CableCARD may prohibit "one button skip" of commercials or "cloud-assisted" skipping of commercials. Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I still don't follow the logic. Just because something is changing doesn't mean everything does. I don't see a relationship. This is a technology change not a usage change.


----------



## Teeps

Teeps said:


> Got it yesterday 17FEB16.
> Used it.
> Like it. :up:
> Finally a feature I want to use.


Skip mode stopped working after the 60 minute mark of Survivor, program length was 90 minutes.


----------



## davezatz

TonyD79 said:


> I still don't follow the logic. Just because something is changing doesn't mean everything does. I don't see a relationship. This is a technology change not a usage change.


Nothing has actually been decided other than the decision to do something. And you better believe this is way more than just the technology to replace CableCARD. What the ultimate solution looks like (and how many years it all takes), well there's still a lot of negotiating, horse trading, even potentially legal wrangling. I suggest reviewing the directive and my pal Mari's write up.

http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/comment/view?id=60001483341

http://www.lightreading.com/cable/s...-box-vote-is-just-the-beginning/d/d-id/721175

On one hand, the FCC says TiVo has been doing just fine, their approach is a good example. On the other, they say a new solution should not interfere with the cableco's contractual relationships (ads?) and suggest third parties shouldn't track - both of which TiVo currently does, based on certain interpretation. And you better believe the cablecos going to extract their pound of flesh if this moves forward.

This FCC tweet in particular is interesting, it doesn't say "skip" is off limits, but are skip and remove equivalent?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700353447955210240
This article on privacy is also interesting, although probably colored by cable lobbying.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...le-company-to-become-a-whole-new-privacy-cop/


----------



## TonyD79

Except this is not an agreement reached by different parties. This is an fcc decision. There are no bargaining positions.

That's why I don't follow the logic. It's not like MSOs are saying "we will give you this in exchange for this."


----------



## sbiller

Not to mention who potentially wins the election. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

sbiller said:


> Not to mention who potentially wins the election. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which actually only matters when an fcc vacancy comes up. The fcc made some decisions that Obama did not agree with.


----------



## atmuscarella

sbiller said:


> Not to mention who potentially wins the election.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well right now the Republicans are against anything this administration does or supports. Even if they actually agree with it.

So when we remove the current administration from the mix and just look at generic view/position of the Republican or Democratic parties do we even know what their stance on all of this is?


----------



## zerdian1

When I worked in Wash DC for AeroSpace companies and for the Gov't, 
Agency text that is posted are usually reached in consensus with represented organizations such as RTCA, AOPA, AIAA, IEEE, ACM, NRC, DARPA, NIH, and hundreds more. They are the hidden lobbying groups in working groups under rules created by the government so that nothing gets done in a vacuum. 
These outside groups have government officers, many different company representatives, and other government agencies that want to utilize the service, federal, state and local government representatives, etc. 
It will include technical people form industry and government that need or want the service and those that have to provide the service with policy people form both.
(Hopefully, no lawyers. 
Their presence only slows things down.
But the lawyers are represented in force before, during and after policy becomes law.)

These Government sponsored groups will also have people from other gov't agencies that have to change some rules to allow the industry provide item to work for the government agency that wants the new service.

We spend months suggesting an approach that will satisfy the government and the companies and the wording in the various agency public statements.
These sentences, paragraphs and document spend months in review and have many versions before they are issued even as proposed policy.

I worked on one RTCA group that wanted to make HDTV a reality in the Late 80's & Early 90's. 
The Government wanted HDTV to become a reality.
RTCA had FCC, FAA, TV Industry, and many more. The TV Industry wanted spectrum from the FCC, They wanted 1000 foot towers all over the country and they needed permission from the FAA as they would be a private flying his safety hazard. The TV builders wanted everyone to have HDTV so that everyone would be forced to buy new HDTV sets.
The local agencies wanted to use the same spectrum that the TV industry wanted to sue for HDTV for Emergency radio frequencies for first responders. The states wanted to regulate the towers. It started a s mess, but eventually a consensus and compromises were reached and a policy was laid out. The Towers were built. Now HDTV towers are 1500 feet. HDTV has been here for a while now. UHDTV will probably require more changes to spectrum that will effect more emergency series and maybe even higher UHDYV towers with more concessions from the FAA and the Cities' Airports and the AOPA for private pilots.

I was a member of many of those outside groups mentioned above and many more. Why do you think almost every big company has at least a branch in the Wash DC metro area with Technical and Management personnel in those offices. They want to influence how things are implemented and to come up with ways to solve what the government wants to do some time in the future. Years before it becomes public policy.
USUALLY THE THINGS THAT ARE RUSHED ARE TOO FLAWED TO DO ANY GOOD.



TonyD79 said:


> Except this is not an agreement reached by different parties. This is an fcc decision. There are no bargaining positions.
> 
> That's why I don't follow the logic. It's not like MSOs are saying "we will give you this in exchange for this."


----------



## brianric

Just finished watching Top Gun on AMC with skip mode. Sweet.


----------



## zerdian1

Just because the FCC or Any Agency Posts something as a proposed rule or regulation does not make it so. 
That is the beginning of the public process.
everyone will shoot arrows at it.

There is a lot of negotiating that went into the process before they posted and 
there will be a lot more that goes on after they posted.

They were will be the lawyers.

Then there will be congress they might be powerless to pass any laws, but they are very powerful when it cones to controlling the Agencies.

THE GOVERNMENT IS A BUREAUCRACY.

The government will move very slowly.
Even if they come up with a new technology that will totally replace cable cards.
There will probably be a 5 year grace period while they phase in the new technology.
Then they may extend it another 5 years to allow the smaller manufacturers to catch up.

I think we will be watching our Roamios and Bolts with cable cards for at least a decade and probably more.
We will be buying and watching the TiVo Series 8 or 9 by that time which record UUUHDTV in 3D and project it as holograms.

That is assuming all the branches of government OK'ed it like they did on HDTV. It took over a decade and analog TV hung in there even longer.
There was a free government funded program to design and market a converter so that those with old TVs could still use them.
It is up to a company like TiVo to fight in the working groups and committees for something for us.


----------



## mattack

Patrickcg said:


> I won't be happy until they add skip mode to HBO and Showtime! <\sarcasm>


YOU'RE being sarcastic, but I sure would want it.

For a "commercial free" network, I still have to FF through a bunch of junk before and after shows.. (BOTH recordings and On Demand.)


----------



## trip1eX

zerdian1 said:


> Just because the FCC or Any Agency Posts something as a proposed rule or regulation does not make it so.
> That is the beginning of the public process.
> everyone will shoot arrows at it.
> 
> There is a lot of negotiating that went into the process before they posted and
> there will be a lot more that goes on after they posted.
> 
> They were will be the lawyers.
> 
> Then there will be congress they might be powerless to pass any laws, but they are very powerful when it cones to controlling the Agencies.
> 
> THE GOVERNMENT IS A BUREAUCRACY.
> 
> The government will move very slowly.
> Even if they come up with a new technology that will totally replace cable cards.
> There will probably be a 5 year grace period while they phase in the new technology.
> Then they may extend it another 5 years to allow the smaller manufacturers to catch up.
> 
> I think we will be watching our Roamios and Bolts with cable cards for at least a decade and probably more.
> We will be buying and watching the TiVo Series 8 or 9 by that time which record UUUHDTV in 3D and project it as holograms.
> 
> That is assuming all the branches of government OK'ed it like they did on HDTV. It took over a decade and analog TV hung in there even longer.
> There was a free government funded program to design and market a converter so that those with old TVs could still use them.
> It is up to a company like TiVo to fight in the working groups and committees for something for us.


Yep only thing operating more slowly than cable is the government.


----------



## Patrickcg

Still no skip mode on my box today. I hope it is here tomorrow as advertised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

more (minor) annoyances with some episodes getting it and some not. Superstore being the one last night that didn't get it, and definitely has in the past. Even if it were a smaller percentage of shows that got it (just to give a "tradeoff"), I wish it were consistent PER SHOW... i.e. once a show had skip mode, it would for the rest of the season at the very least.


----------



## TonyD79

mattack said:


> more (minor) annoyances with some episodes getting it and some not. Superstore being the one last night that didn't get it, and definitely has in the past. Even if it were a smaller percentage of shows that got it (just to give a "tradeoff"), I wish it were consistent PER SHOW... i.e. once a show had skip mode, it would for the rest of the season at the very least.


I had skip on superstore last night. The shows have it. It seems getting to the box is the problem.


----------



## zerdian1

I find that SkipMode is becoming more and more stable.
I like the SKIP ahead with Channel Up.
The SKIP back to the previous show start segment, 
is something I did not know about until I read it here.

I fi d a number of my shows that have SKIP on the folder do not have SKIP on the shows.
But the shows SKIP anyway.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Forced a connection this morning on my Roamio Plus and still no skip mode.


----------



## elmeng

elmeng said:


> Puzzled, my recording of NBC programs last night did not include the skip Mode. When I first got skip mode, the recording of NBC programs I had made previously to the roll out, contained the skip.


Well no worries since I posted this, the only problem I have now is what to do with my new spare time. I used to spend up to 4 hrs a day editing out commercials.


----------



## andyw715

Funny I see some shows in My Shows list that don't have the Skip icon but they do eventually "ding" and allow skip to happen. Then if I press the TiVo button I can now see the Skip icon.

This might be a day or two after the recording.


----------



## zerdian1

I have a folder with SKIP on it but no SKIP on the shows in the folder.
Some of the shows actually have SKIP but most do not.
The Tonight Show has SKIP on the folder.
The show from Tuesday did not have SKIP on it but when we watched it last night, the Channel Up jumped past the Commercials and back to the show.

When I have a folder with SKIP and one of the shows has SKIP. When I watch that show, delete it, SKIP remains on the folder, but on none of the shows in the folder.


----------



## foghorn2

zerdian1 said:


> I have a folder with SKIP on it but no SKIP on the shows in the folder.
> Some of the shows actually have SKIP but most do not.
> The Tonight Show has SKIP on the folder.
> The show from Tuesday did not have SKIP on it but when we watched it last night, the Channel Up jumped past the Commercials and back to the show.
> 
> When I have a folder with SKIP and one of the shows has SKIP. When I watch that show, delete it, SKIP remains on the folder, but on none of the shows in the folder.


Force a connection 20 times and reboot 10 times.


----------



## TeamPace

Skip mode just showed up on my Roamio Basic (using via OTA) in Ohio. Have skip mode on the majority of the network recordings with the exception of Survivor from last night. Had planned to watch that with my wife this evening and show off the new feature! Oh well. Glad to finally have it. By the way I did do a forced connection and then it showed up. Also I had emailed Margret at TiVo to report my TSN about an hour or so before it showed up. Not sure that had anything to do with it or not.


----------



## Adam1115

foghorn2 said:


> Force a connection 20 times and reboot 10 times.


If your box is on the list to receive the update, you can force a connection 1,000 times and it won't make any difference.


----------



## ej42137

Adam1115 said:


> If your box is *not* on the list to receive the update, you can force a connection 1,000 times and it won't make any difference.


FYP.

I'm pretty sure he was mocking the advice TiVo CSRs have been giving to "force two connections and restart".


----------



## lessd

ej42137 said:


> FYP.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he was mocking the advice TiVo CSRs have been giving to "force two connections and restart".


I just got skip mode on my three Roamio Plus units, no reboot needed, I did have to re-boot the Minis to get skip mode on them.


----------



## ej42137

lessd said:


> I just got skip mode on my three Roamio Plus units, no reboot needed, I did have to re-boot the Minis to get skip mode on them.


Yes, same here. I got SM on my primary Roamio Plus after emailing TM and forcing a connection, but my secondary got it w/o the force connect. When I rebooted my Mini it got SM just as you experienced.

An advantage of living in California, besides not having to pad for sports on Sunday, seems to be that Skip usually shows up almost immediately after it finishes recording.

I am delighted!


----------



## TonyD79

Rebooting devices twice is a trick often used to flush stuck buffers or settings. It may help if the unit is not recognizing the update.


----------



## Balzer

Patrickcg said:


> I won't be happy until they add skip mode to HBO and Showtime! <\sarcasm>


LOL.. Although it's interesting that after I received SkipMode on my Roamio Plus, I noticed the Skip tag on the movie Evil Dead 2 that I recorded months ago from Cinemax. I checked it out and there are skip tags at places throughout the movie where one would expect commercials could be put in.

My theory is that it also aired in prime time on one of the cable networks included in the Skip Mode group.

So it IS possible to get Skip mode on some movie channel shows... even if there is no point to it.


----------



## TonyD79

We've seen via syndicated reruns that skip is tied to the program and not the channel per se. The channels they use to create the skip data are the named 20 but once a show has skip data, it follows the show.


----------



## foghorn2

What we really need is "SkipMode to the Good Parts". Kinda like on youtube videos where posters post link directly to those scenes.


----------



## Durfman

TonyD79 said:


> We've seen via syndicated reruns that skip is tied to the program and not the channel per se. The channels they use to create the skip data are the named 20 but once a show has skip data, it follows the show.


I don't see how this would work. I would think it would be channel specific. Heck, probably air time specific. Networks are known to edit out content on repeats to add more commercial time.

Take a show like Friends or The Golden Girls. They air on multiple channels, and they all play slightly different versions, which are all edited down from the original airings to allow for more commercials. I know these are two old examples and will probably never see skip, but it's a valid concern.


----------



## tim1724

Durfman said:


> I don't see how this would work. I would think it would be channel specific. Heck, probably air time specific. Networks are known to edit out content on repeats to add more commercial time.
> 
> Take a show like Friends or The Golden Girls. They air on multiple channels, and they all play slightly different versions, which are all edited down from the original airings to allow for more commercials. I know these are two old examples and will probably never see skip, but it's a valid concern.


Edited ones would have different closed captions and thus wouldn't match the SkipMode records. So they wouldn't get SkipMode.


----------



## morac

tim1724 said:


> Edited ones would have different closed captions and thus wouldn't match the SkipMode records. So they wouldn't get SkipMode.


Do they use closed captions to do SkipMode? It makes sense as the only channel I've seen where SkipMode jumps past where the commercial break ends is ABC and for some reason the captions on ABC a few seconds off (too late).


----------



## cwoody222

Durfman said:


> I don't see how this would work. I would think it would be channel specific. Heck, probably air time specific. Networks are known to edit out content on repeats to add more commercial time.
> 
> Take a show like Friends or The Golden Girls. They air on multiple channels, and they all play slightly different versions, which are all edited down from the original airings to allow for more commercials. I know these are two old examples and will probably never see skip, but it's a valid concern.


You're confusing reruns with syndication.

(Most) Episodes in syndication likely wouldn't be covered by SkipMode by lieu of their network and airtime.


----------



## alanisrox69

To throw more fire onto the fire for syndication stuff.

I have a Series record for Judge Judy, it airs on my local "(LOCAL)" station WFMZ-TV 69 like 4 times a day (usually 2 repeats and 2 new episodes -- S20 is current season).

When Skip was activated I prolly had a backlog of 50 Judy recordings (lol). 10 or so from previous seasons had the SKIP icon and it worked fine!

What's more interesting is -- the new season episodes don't have Skip mode I even waited a day or two to see if it would pop up, nope.

For instance, some Judy episodes that have SKIP are:
S16 E126
S16 E129
S17 E121
S17 E125

but these do not:
S16 E127
S16 E128
S17 E124

not a definitive list, just examples, some older episodes have SKIP and some do not, all within the same season? Weird.


----------



## UCLABB

alanisrox69 said:


> To throw more fire onto the fire for syndication stuff.
> 
> I have a Series record for Judge Judy, it airs on my local "(LOCAL)" station WFMZ-TV 69 like 4 times a day (usually 2 repeats and 2 new episodes -- S20 is current season).
> 
> When Skip was activated I prolly had a backlog of 50 Judy recordings (lol). 10 or so from previous seasons had the SKIP icon and it worked fine!
> 
> What's more interesting is -- the new season episodes don't have Skip mode I even waited a day or two to see if it would pop up, nope.
> 
> For instance, some Judy episodes that have SKIP are:
> S16 E126
> S16 E129
> S17 E121
> S17 E125
> 
> but these do not:
> S16 E127
> S16 E128
> S17 E124
> 
> not a definitive list, just examples, some older episodes have SKIP and some do not, all within the same season? Weird.


I can't explain the hit and miss. But your data seems to indicate that skip resides with the program regardless of what broadcaster is airing it. I assume those episodes were aired on one of the networks that TiVo is doing the skip on.


----------



## ss-stingray

Skip mode just started here in SW Florida. I love it !! This is the best new feature Tivo has ever added ! All of my past recordings had Skip. However Blindspot new recording didn't.


----------



## lessd

ss-stingray said:


> Skip mode just started here in SW Florida. I love it !! This is the best new feature Tivo has ever added ! All of my past recordings had Skip. However Blindspot new recording didn't.


I don't think anybody got skip on the newest Blindspot, but past shows (of Blindspot ) do have skip mode. Maybe TiVo has an AD in the new Blindspot


----------



## keenanSR

kokishin said:


> Last night's episode of Suits (USA Network) did not have SkipMode. That's three episodes in a row. I have SkipMode for Suits' episodes from 6/24/15 through 1/27/15 and then no more SkipMode. Perhaps Louis irritated someone at Tivo.


Finally, the last Suits episode of Season 5 has SkipMode, I guess they figured they would do something special since it was the season finale.


----------



## mconwell

I got skip mode last night and it is WONDERFUL! No more skipping commercials in 30 second increments like a barbarian.


----------



## miketx

Still no skipmode. I keep checking, since people in my area got at least a week ago. Really bizarre, since Tivo sent me an email on the 26th saying I have it.

Edit: just talked to customer service, which was ZERO help. They claim the rollout continues all through March, and they have no control over it...randomly assigned in groups. Whatever. It's sucking the joy out of it. I know I'm just whining, but this is the first time I've looked forward to a function, only to be strung out.


----------



## steff3

miketx said:


> Still no skipmode. I keep checking, since people in my area got at least a week ago. Really bizarre, since Tivo sent me an email on the 26th saying I have it.


Yeah, still not here for me either and I'm not far SF where it first rolled out. Oh well.....at least I know I'm not alone lol.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## hillyard

Not here on my romeo plus in Seattle yet


----------



## brandenwan

I got SM on my Roamio and 2 Minis on 3/2/16 only 24 hours after adding my devices to the Priority List. The Roamio seemed to update overnight, however the Minis required a reboot to make the feature appear. I just want to say this was worth the wait! I Luuuuuuuuuuuv SkipMode. With SM and a 3TB HDD updgrade, who needs stinkin' Hulu Plus Commerical-Free option!? HA!

On my wishlist, I really wish they would fix the HD video quality. It's quality is lackluster. Before everyone jumps on the 1080p/1080i/passthrough bandwagon, you can save your breath. Been there, Done that. I mean this issue is quantitative. Before Tivo, I used WMC and it was great....until the Zap2It>Rovi guide switchover (We won't go there.) I switched to Tivo and haven't looked back. I love everything about it mostly, but I noticed the elephant in the room almost immediately. The picture quality just looked "meh"

Any thoughts?

P.S. Why no SM on Colony?


----------



## ndavis82

Just got the SKIP feature in Memphis! Woohoo!


----------



## Chuck_IV

I'm guessing I'm last on the list, since no sight of it on either or my Main Tivos.


----------



## miketx

Just got my 2nd "yay, here's what Skipmode does for you" email" this morning...and same as yesterday, no Skipmode. Quit sending me emails about it!!!

Edit: got Skipmode 1 day later, on March 5. Showed up automatically on my Roamio Plus, OTA, and gen 2 Minis...but had to reboot my gen 1 Minis.


----------



## morac

The Support article was updated to say the rollout should be completed by March 9th.


----------



## lpwcomp

I'm a bit unhappy. I have skip mode on both my Basic and Pro. I record "Vikings" in SD on the Basic and in HD on the Pro. The SD recording has "Skip", the HD does not.


----------



## eric102

lpwcomp said:


> I'm a bit unhappy. I have skip mode on both my Basic and Pro. I record "Vikings" in SD on the Basic and in HD on the Pro. The SD recording has "Skip", the HD does not.


Not getting skip seems to be pretty random to each Tivo or maybe region? I've had skip on Vikings in HD for the last 2 weeks but not the first week.


----------



## sjam613

Just got my Skip mode email today and forced a connection when I got home but no skip mode as of yet. In Western CT.

I do notice HBO Go and WWE but not sure when they were placed in the Tivo.


----------



## lpwcomp

eric102 said:


> Not getting skip seems to be pretty random to each Tivo or maybe region? I've had skip on Vikings in HD for the last 2 weeks but not the first week.


Besides the TiVo and channel; the other big difference between the SD and HD versions is that the SD channel is MPEG2 while the HD channel is H.264. Is it possible that the skip data has trouble syncing with H.264 recordings so just never appears?


----------



## cherry ghost

lpwcomp said:


> Besides the TiVo and channel; the other big difference between the SD and HD versions is that the SD channel is MPEG2 while the HD channel is H.264. Is it possible that the skip data has trouble syncing with H.264 recordings so just never appears?


No Skip on h.264 channels for now. Check the "SkipMode missing" thread.


----------



## elmeng

elmeng said:


> Well no worries since I posted this, the only problem I have now is what to do with my new spare time. I used to spend up to 4 hrs a day editing out commercials.


Guess I was premature, None of the NBC Prime time programs have Skip Mode.
I keep filling out the support report page on Tivo's site with no results.

Am I the only one not getting the Skip with NBC?


----------



## mlsnyc

If I start a show from the TiVo iOS app, it won't play with skip mode even if it's marked as having skip. I have to start it from the Roamio itself to get the skip tags.

Found it more interesting than annoying since almost all the time I play the recordings through the TiVo, not the iOS app. But curious to see if anyone else has seen the same thing.

Edit: to clarify this is watching the show on tv, starting it from the app. Not streaming the show in the app, which I know doesn't get skip.


----------



## lpwcomp

elmeng said:


> Guess I was premature, None of the NBC Prime time programs have Skip Mode.
> I keep filling out the support report page on Tivo's site with no results.
> 
> Am I the only one not getting the Skip with NBC?


I have no idea whether or not you are the only one, but I have it on all of the NBC prime time shows on mine. I don't suppose your cable company has converted the NBC channel to H.264?


----------



## mlsnyc

elmeng said:


> Guess I was premature, None of the NBC Prime time programs have Skip Mode.
> I keep filling out the support report page on Tivo's site with no results.
> 
> Am I the only one not getting the Skip with NBC?


I get skip mode on nbc shows. I don't know if taking 1/2 hour or so to get them (based on seeing this the last 3 weeks for you me and the apocalypse) is considered slow or fast but I do get them.


----------



## Chevelleman

lpwcomp said:


> I have no idea whether or not you are the only one, but I have it on all of the NBC prime time shows on mine. I don't suppose your cable company has converted the NBC channel to H.264?


I know Comcast is not converting any local broadcast channels to MPEG-4. Now other cable companies could be another story.


----------



## lpwcomp

elmeng said:


> Still not getting any NBC primetime and last night I missed ABC's Of Kings and Prophets.


I did get skip data for "The Voice". None for "Of Kings and Prophets". Did anyone?



elmeng said:


> But I did find a new addition to Kmttg where you can use programs with skip mode, download the skip info in kmttg and set kmttg to play back the program skipping thru commercials without users having to press the d button.


I do not think that is accurate.



elmeng said:


> You can also use the comskip and kmttg to play programs missing the skip mode without commercials with a couple of steps, see https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/AutoSkip/
> 
> Les


Now that _*is*_ accurate.


----------



## elmeng

lpwcomp said:


> I do not think that is accurate.


I guess that's why I didn't get it to work. I have a hard time reading directions!

Les


----------



## iamrockinrich

Skip mode is working for me. I love it! Not on all shows but I did notice if you wait a day or so after the recording, skip mode shows up. Must take some time to put in the markers.


----------



## gespears

elmeng said:


> Am I the only one not getting the Skip with NBC?


No, I'm in Phoenix on Cox and haven't had SM on NBC for the last few days. It was working last week but now not.


----------



## 2WOOFS

elmeng said:


> Guess I was premature, None of the NBC Prime time programs have Skip Mode.
> I keep filling out the support report page on Tivo's site with no results.
> 
> Am I the only one not getting the Skip with NBC?


I was getting skip mode on the NBC Primetime shows, but it has seeming stopped. Also stopped on some CBS, like Amazing Race.

I am on Frontier FIOS, Portland, OR area.


----------



## steff3

No sm on nbc or abc from the 11th. (Grim & Last Man Standing _ Dr Ken) I didn't record anything on the 12th.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1

steff3 said:


> No sm on nbc or abc from the 11th. (Grim & Last Man Standing _ Dr Ken) I didn't record anything on the 12th.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Take the time to fill out the survey for each show and it will get fixed.
http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


----------



## steff3

Jed1 said:


> Take the time to fill out the survey for each show and it will get fixed.
> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


Will do!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamo62

I am still stuck on 20.5.2.


----------



## JoeKustra

gamo62 said:


> I am still stuck on 20.5.2.


You really need to call TiVo.


----------



## miwi98

Love the Quick and Skip move but how do I remove the writing from the screen, In other words, how to turn it off?


----------



## astrohip

miwi98 said:


> Love the Quick and Skip move but how do I remove the writing from the screen, In other words, how to turn it off?


Pressing the "D" button removes it.


----------



## elmeng

Jed1 said:


> Take the time to fill out the survey for each show and it will get fixed.
> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


I've been filling the survey religiously, to no avail.

But Hey maybe, someday.

Les


----------



## gweempose

Jed1 said:


> Take the time to fill out the survey for each show and it will get fixed.
> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


IIRC, didn't TiVo Margret ask people to send the missed skip information directly to her? Perhaps someone can find her post.


----------



## cwbuckley

I have SM on CBS, and then its not. I am finding that I have to reboot my Tivo from time to time. After rebooting the SM feature is back.


----------



## UCLABB

gweempose said:


> IIRC, didn't TiVo Margret ask people to send the missed skip information directly to her? Perhaps someone can find her post.


I believe that was tivosarah.


----------

